# The Harvest Moon Discussion Thread!



## MDofDarkheart

As the Title states, This is a thread for discussing Harvest Moon.
Love it or hate it!
This series has seen play on alot of different systems.
Mainly on Nintendo gaming Systems though.
The spin off being a fighting/farming version called Rune Factory!
You may discussion Rune Factory as well in this thread but I will be making a Rune Factory thread so I'd prefer you disguss that game there.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Going through The Tale of Two Towns again. Couldn't resist and am probably going to marry Reina again.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Harvest Moon: A Wonderful life is on my list for top favorite games. It's just so much more different than all of the others.


----------



## Jake

I don't even think Two Towns is released in Australia yet.
ANGRY


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bacon Boy said:


> Harvest Moon: A Wonderful life is on my list for top favorite games. It's just so much more different than all of the others.



That's probably my most favorite one. I put a tooooon of time into that game. Way more than I ever did with AC.

@bidoof
It isn't out for AU or EU. =/


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I currently own Tale of Two Towns, Tree of Tranquility, and Animal Parade,

Rumors on the Natsume site say there is another Harvest Moon game in Japan title: Land of Origins

I am hoping they bring it to America.

According to a Natsume representative that game is a possible translation for America in the next 3 years!


----------



## Prof Gallows

This is sort of thread related, but how do I add friend codes and such on the 3DS?


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> This is sort of thread related, but how do I add friend codes and such on the 3DS?



click friends then add via internet


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> click friends then add via internet



Ohh. Thanks. Now I need some friends. lol


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I will allow 3DS friendcode swap in here.
If anyone has a 3DS friendcode and wants to add mine just post yours.


----------



## Prof Gallows

My friend code is 1762-3125-9582

I can't find your's MD. D=


----------



## MDofDarkheart

It's on the sigpic. 3DS Info part.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Oh okay. I tend to not see things directly in front of my face. lol

So do you have any info on the Land of Beginning? This is the first time I'm hearing about it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Oh if you look on youtube you can find japanese videos of it.
Just search for: Harvest Moon Land of Origins

I've seen customization of character.
Skin tone, hair style, hair color, face style, eye color, and outfit options.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh if you look on youtube you can find japanese videos of it.
> Just search for: Harvest Moon Land of Origins
> 
> I've seen customization of character.
> Skin tone, hair style, hair color, face style, eye color, and outfit options.



Ohh wow! I checked it out. It has that Dark Cloud aspect to it with placing buildings, that's really cool. And character customization is always wanted. Looks amazing, especially for a 3DS game. Really hope it's translated and sold over here. The preorder figurine is okay, but I like my stuffed alpaca I got with ToTT a lot more. =3


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Ohh. Thanks. Now I need some friends. lol



go to the 3DS friend code thread?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Oh Bidoof's friend code is in the thread he mentioned as well as other people's friend codes.
Usually a good idea to PM people you add to make sure they add you.

Teeheeheehee, I normally add anyone interested in Harvest Moon or Animal Crossing.
I only made a Rune Factory thread because some people like that game alot.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh Bidoof's friend code is in the thread he mentioned as well as other people's friend codes.
> Usually a good idea to PM people you add to make sure they add you.
> 
> Teeheeheehee, I normally add anyone interested in Harvest Moon or Animal Crossing.
> I only made a Rune Factory thread because some people like that game alot.



I think I got the hang of it. lol
and yeah, this is the first time I'm getting to figure out the online stuff, but I'll add anyone who will play or do swapnote. I'll end up adding a lot more people when AC3DS comes out.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Well you know I'll be an AC3DS and Harvest Moon player.
Anyway, I hope you'll make tons of friends.
I'll always send swapnotes.
I'm always looking for an Excuse not to go to bed. LOL!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wouldn't this technically belong in the Gamers' Lounge instead of Nintendo?  Just because there were some titles released for the Playstation. 

Anyways, my golden standard for Harvest Moon games is AWL. So then I compare them to either Magic Melody, Friends in Mineral Town, or AWL. If it's like the first two, chances are I won't be getting it. If it's anything like AWL, I'll check it out. It was just different than every other Harvest Moon game. It was more realistic (even for a GCN game, the graphics were beautiful), there were so many possible outcomes and events built into the game, every character had some back story to them. Some of that falls within every HM game, but this one just stood out to me. Then there was that white, fuzzy behemoth thing...


----------



## Kaiaa

Bacon Boy said:


> Anyways, my golden standard for Harvest Moon games is AWL.



I am a BIIIIG fan of AWL (Another; since I'm a girl). I was just mad that you could only have a girl in the boys version. Anyway, I wish they would come out with another Harvest Moon console game like AWL in which your child grows up and your town changes over time instead of staying the same. 

I'm currently playing HM:
ToTT (I'm with Mikhail <3; Hes such a romantic hehe) 
HM:Animal Parade (I'm not sure who to marry, maybe Wizard....who do you think I should marry if you've played?) and
HM:Sunshine Islands (Elliot or Vaughn?)

Harvest Moon games are, to me, a way of escaping the real world. I can just get on one of my games and get involved with farming and making friends, fishing, mining, forging, and so much other stuff. I especially love the courtship aspects of the game and having kids. The thing I dislike about many Harvest Moon games however, is that the children don't grow up like in AWL. I miss that, I miss getting old and watching my kid grow up to be whatever he wants to be....ah the nostalgia...


----------



## Bree

Kaiaa said:


> HM:Animal Parade (I'm not sure who to marry, maybe Wizard....who do you think I should marry if you've played?)


  You should marry wizard, he's beautiful '0.0' But, that is because I typically like people with heterochromia 
 On my first file I married Chase, I liked how he cooks and has purple eyes.

I don't play DS harvest moons. IMO they suck.. (don't hate me Dx) However, so far the only one I like is DS cute, mainly because it's kinda like ANWL. I love that game


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Harvest Moon was released first on Super Nes.
I count it as being a mainly Nintendo game.
I know there are non-Nintendo system games.
I have only owned the Nintendo systems
I didn't know about other systems having the game until recently.
Natsume even said thier main partner for Harvest Moon is Nintendo.


----------



## Trundle

Love Harvest Moon.
A Wonderful Life was my favorite. I even have it still for my GameCube. 
I've also played Another Wonderful Life. I liked using the third controller cheat.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I don't like hacking or cheating games.

It just seems so wrong to me.

I don't mind duplication type things like in ACCF.

I just wouldn't want to hack my game to earn people's friendship, hack crop growing times, etc.

No offense to those who are hackers and can hack games like that.

I don't mind game guides, walkthroughs, etc though.

Anyway, My favorite games are Animal Parade, Tale of Two Towns, and Tree of Tranquiliy
.I have owned others but I like the graphics on those 3 alot.
I can't wait to see if Natsume brings over Land of Origins and what it's like in real game play!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Land of Origins sounds amazing. I hope it gets localized...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Poe Salesman said:


> It most likely will be. It has the feel to it that says, "We're aiming for a huge audience"


Besides, this is Natsume. They don't usually hold back on their Harvest Moon releases.


----------



## Kaiaa

I just recently did some research on Land of Origins and I had no idea that they would let you customize what your character looks like! Eyes, hair, skin, clothes  ^^ That's exciting and I'm most definitely sure they will localize this game at least next year.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> I am a BIIIIG fan of AWL (Another; since I'm a girl). I was just mad that you could only have a girl in the boys version. Anyway, I wish they would come out with another Harvest Moon console game like AWL in which your child grows up and your town changes over time instead of staying the same.
> 
> Harvest Moon games are, to me, a way of escaping the real world. I can just get on one of my games and get involved with farming and making friends, fishing, mining, forging, and so much other stuff. I especially love the courtship aspects of the game and having kids. The thing I dislike about many Harvest Moon games however, is that the children don't grow up like in AWL. I miss that, I miss getting old and watching my kid grow up to be whatever he wants to be....ah the nostalgia...



I really liked the things in AWL too. It had a more realistic feel to it and to me it made me feel like I really accomplished something through all of that work. Then getting to see your kid growing up and the town changing, it was really great.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I will get to see if they do localize it.
I'm on thier Community forums everyday.
I keep checking thier store every week!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I got the fishing rod in my new game, and the fifth fish I caught was the Giant Catfish. =O
waiting for soybeans in the seed shop right now, gonna grow a lot of those.


----------



## TheFarmboy

I love AWL, the game got me into the series. 

Think we can see Land of Origin come out this time or Fall of next year?


----------



## KCourtnee

I used to have Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness. Tonight, I'm actually getting a new 3DS and 2 or 3 games tonight, and I'm so gonna get that one! I used to have it sophomore year. Good memories...


----------



## Prof Gallows

TheFarmboy said:


> I love AWL, the game got me into the series.
> 
> Think we can see Land of Origin come out this time or Fall of next year?



Hopefully next year. I'd really like to see it come out in Spring.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Like I said before.
I'll post when Natsume's site says about localizing HM:Land Of Origins.
I'm one of the people on the forums who is watching their store almost daily.
When I know it, you'll know it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hopefully it won't have problems with the memory usage like ToTT does. The 3DS version at least. I have to restart my 3DS every other day in the game so it won't freeze.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yes let's hope Land of Origins has better memory use-age than Tale of Two Tales.
Let's also hope that it gets localized but I'll let you all know if it does.
^_^ Another game to wait for a release date for! LOL!
Only it isn't even localized yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So I got Reina to full, and I'm only a few away from getting Mako.
but the bigger bed request won't show up. D=


----------



## JasonBurrows

I would really like a Nintendo DS remake of Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Jake

i'm still waiting for it to be released in australia..


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Bidoof: Tale of Two Towns should be available everywhere by now.
Or you can go to Natsume and buy direct from them.

@Gallows: Do you have your farm fully upgraded?
House Upgrade?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I have the first plot expansion. My problem is that the tunnel requests keep popping up instead of the house requests.

and I dunno if Bidoof could import one, the 3DS is region blocked. =/


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I have the first plot expansion. My problem is that the tunnel requests keep popping up instead of the house requests.
> 
> and I dunno if Bidoof could import one, the 3DS is region blocked. =/



yeah i can't import, it's region locked... fu 3DS


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Than find out the origina: game maker in Japan.
Because that is where all the Harvest Moon Series started out at.
I think it's Mavelous Entertainment but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jake

:\

i'll just wait for Aus release date


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah, until you get Tale of Two Towns it's hard to talk about it.

*Warning!*
If anyone named NathanZ contacts you guys with a character of the same name on his 3DS friendcode information..... Do Not Add Him!
He asked to add me on another site than when we did Multiplayer field he did something to my game that corrupted my data!
I had to delete him from my list and restart my Tale of Two Towns game!


----------



## Jake

I dont mind waiting, the only HM game i played was Tree of Tranquillity, so i'm not overly hyped about it, anyone want to tell me what the 3DS version is like?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

It's pretty much the same as the DS version.
Though I will admit to trying both versions because my friend has the DS version and I have the 3DS version.
The graphics look better on the 3DS version but there is some lagging in both versions.


----------



## Jake

I kinda meant the gameplay haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Gameplay wise it's the same as the DS version.
You pick a town you want to start off in.
You do quests to earn rewards which can sometimes be useful for other quests.
Some quests involve your house, tools, your farm, and the tunnel.
You can gather insects, fish, and forage for items in the mountains.
Of course the normal farming crops and tending animals comes into play in the game.
The cooking festival is actually a key to the storyline this time!
You can get married in the game like most Harvest Moon games.


----------



## Prof Gallows

And in fall of your second year, you get to own alpacas.


*Alpacas.*

Oh also, I finally got the bigger bed request and got to marry Reina. =3
now I'm just working on expanding, currently in summer and have a farm full of pumpkins and onions. lol


----------



## Jake

damn want this game now haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ended up switching towns, I wasn't making enough money in Konohana. All of my money was coming from milk and eggs, and then every 3-7 weeks I'd make a little extra when my crops were ready. So now Reina and I live in Bluebell where I can have more cows and chickens.


----------



## Jake

switching towns?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> switching towns?



In HM Tale of Two Towns there are two towns you get to choose from when you start the game. Every season from the 23-30 you can go to the town hall and move to the other town if you want. Konohana focuses on growing crops and Bluebell focuses on taking care of animals.


----------



## Jake

oh gawd sounds fun.

AUSTRALIA RELEASE IT


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Bidoof: Congratulations, for are now an anxious Harvest Moon fan! ^_^
As if waiting wasn't hard enough! ^_^

@Gallows: Oh congratulations on your marriage! ^_^
I hope you two will be happy. ^_^


----------



## Jake

I never married anyone in ToT...
I just couldn't be bothered, does marriage have any advantages?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> I never married anyone in ToT...
> I just couldn't be bothered, does marriage have any advantages?



In certain games, your spouse makes you food which you can either eat or sell.
I'm not sure if Tale of Two Towns has the food bonus daily after marriage or not.
I know Tree of Tranquility does.
Otherwise, it just moves the plot along and you get a child/children.


----------



## Jake

Cool, i'll have to dig out ToT and get married haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think AP has the Food after marriage thing too.
I can't remember if it does though so I'll need to go restart and try to get married again.
I'm trying to restart all my harvest moon Wii games to see anything I might have missed.
^_^ I Love Harvest Moon! ^_^


----------



## Jake

Yeah, i want the effing 3DS version in Australia now


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I know how you feel.
Trust me there are some games that only Japan has and I wish were in America.
Cute games like Cinderella Life, and a few others were made only in Japanese and only sold in Japan.

Anyway....... I'm hoping they tell us if Harvest Moon: Land of Origins will be made for the rest of the world.
I can't see it not being made available though.
Even if the systems and games are region locked.

I mean they should make it so you can buy a game from the Natsume company/their Japanese counterpart based on where you live.
I'd order from Natsume of course because they are America version company.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> I know how you feel.
> Trust me there are some games that only Japan has and I wish were in America.
> Cute games like Cinderella Life, and a few others were made only in Japanese and only sold in Japan.
> 
> Anyway....... I'm hoping they tell us if Harvest Moon: Land of Origins will be made for the rest of the world.
> I can't see it not being made available though.
> Even if the systems and games are region locked.
> 
> I mean they should make it so you can buy a game from the Natsume company/their Japanese counterpart based on where you live.
> I'd order from Natsume of course because they are America version company.



I know how you feel on that part. I went and blew a good 300+ dollars on getting a japanese psp and monster hunter portable 3rd imported over here. Not that I regret that, lol. it was worth it.

but I don't wanna have to do it again just because they decide they aren't going to release good games to everyone else.


----------



## Jake

I just want Harvest Moon, been waiting for it for ages. doubt it but hopef E3 has an European release date


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm wondering if Natsume has a partner company in Europe now.
I might have to ask about it on the site.
I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Jake

ahh thanks <3


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Rising Star Games is the company that Europe needs to watch for a release date of Tale of Two Towns.
The set so far is for sometime in Quarter 2 of this year.
This according to a Natsume staff member on Natsume.com.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> Rising Star Games is the company that Europe needs to watch for a release date of Tale of Two Towns.
> The set so far is for sometime in Quarter 2 of this year.
> This according to a Natsume staff member on Natsume.com.



I also checked on a few fan-run HM websites and they said the same thing, Quarter 2 2012.


----------



## Jake

Alright, good.

Hopef this goes for Australia, too


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah and in the meantime play any past Harvest Moon games you own to pass the time.
Or watch youtube videos about it.
Either way it'll help pass the time.

I've been watching ones for Land of Origins even though those videos are all in japanese.


----------



## Jake

I'll probably just wait. I'll watch videos when we have a release date.
thanks for the advice though


----------



## MDofDarkheart

You are most welcome.
I just got colors3D and I'm working on a gallery.


----------



## Jake

post it when you're done


----------



## Jake

Not meaning to bump, but HM has been set to a June release for Australia


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That's great Bidoof!
You can finally get Tale of Two Tales.
My Colors3D gallery is up and running my username is Cynthia.


----------



## Jake

Thanks, but that's like a month away...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

It's still better than waiting another year. Right?
One can only guess when Land of Origins will come to America and the rest of the world.


----------



## Jake

yeah i guess. I'm happy waiting though :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart

^_^ Waiting is hard though.


----------



## Jake

There's like a month left, honestly, i dont mind waiting. As long as it turns out good, and i'm probably not even going to buy it on launch date. I'm planning to put Pokemon Conquest, BW2, AC3DS, paper mario 3DS, possibly more games accounted at E3 - HM is probably at the bottom of my want list. Conquest is getting released here around that time, so i'll probably buy that before HM. I'll probably end up getting HM in late july, early august


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah I hear you.
I'm not sure if I'll buy Pokemon Conquest or B2/W2.
I know I wanna get AC3DS and HM:Land of Origins when they come out.
I rarely buy anything dealing with mario or the other famous Nintendo icons other than Pokemon games.


----------



## Jake

BW2 come out like 3 months after conquest


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Like I said, I'm not sure if I am gonna get them.
I need to read more about each game that I get before buying them.
I think that's why alot of my non-pokemon, non-harvest moon,  and non-cutesy games in the past ended up being returned.


----------



## Justin

Hey guys: http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/5/29/3049995/harvest-moon-3ds-coming-to-north-america


----------



## Kaiaa

Thank you Justin! I am so extremely excited for the new Harvest Moon game^^ 

I'm really appealed by the full character customization, not only that but the entirety of the customization in the game itself.
And whats this? Llamas and Yak? Yay! I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Llamas are in Tale of Two Towns, the breed of Llama is an Alpaca.
Wait a Yak? Where?


----------



## Jake

exciting


----------



## KCourtnee

I've only played Harvest Moon IOH. I loove that one. I didn't even know a new one was coming out. I'm definitely getting it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah... a little tip.
Go to www.natsume.com
Look at the forums for announcements since they publish all the titles like Rune Factory and Harvest Moon in America.
Acoording to a friend who works for the site: We tend to have all the new announcements for thier games up before E3.


----------



## Kaiaa

MDofDarkheart said:


> Llamas are in Tale of Two Towns, the breed of Llama is an Alpaca.
> Wait a Yak? Where?



Lol I thought Llamas and Alpaca were different species, I didn't know they were a breed hehe I'm excited for the Yak, what kinds of things do you think we can get from the Yak....Milk only?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

My animal usage possibility list

Yak - Milk and Fur/Wool. Ride?
Llama/Alpaca - Wool and Milk. Ride?
Cows - Milk. Ride?
Goat - Milk and Mohair/Wool. Ride?
Chicken - Eggs
Duck - Eggs
Quial - Eggs and Feathers
Peacock - Eggs and Feathers
Horse - Ride
Dog - Herding, Pet.
Owl - Fly to next town.
Cat - Herding small animals, pet.
Sheep - Wool. Ride?
Bees - Honey

Those are just a few animals I could think of and possible uses for them.


----------



## Jake

i want yaks :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> i want yaks :3



Than wait for Land of Beginnings/Origins to be announced in America and calculate your wait time for it.
Tale of Two Towns has the Alpaca/Llama and an Owl that are new animals.


----------



## Jake

what, i want owls, too


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wasn't impressed with the owl in ToTT. I used it probably three or four times.
if it were more useful I'd probably like it more.

Also MD, has there been any info on what sort of other things you'll be able to do in the new game? Like what sort of plants and mining and all that good stuff.

can't believe it's been fifteen years since the first HM game was released in the US.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

http://www.siliconera.com/2011/10/0...you-create-your-own-character-and-their-home/

http://www.gamespot.com/harvest-moon-a-new-beginning/

http://sequelbuzz-protocol.blogspot.com/2012/05/harvest-moon-land-of-origin-being.html

http://www.fogu.com/

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/harvest-moon-the-lands-origins-is-coming-to-the-3ds/

http://nintedo3dsblog.com

Those are the sites I keep checking up on other than http://www.natsume.com

Other than mountain to town trips the owl was kinda worthless in Tale of Two Towns.
Hopeful the yak in Land of Beginnings/Origins will be more useful.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Any news on a possible release date?

Funny enough, I'm currently more excited for this than I am AC.


----------



## Jake

This is released in Australia in a few weeks i think  (I mean the one we never got lol)


----------



## Volvagia

I can't wait for the new one to come out


----------



## Prof Gallows

Though this video is focusing on the fact you can crossdress your character, you get to see what the inside of your house will look like.
Also if it doesn't get cut from the game in the english version, it pretty much shows that you can make a boy character, but later on make them look like a girl, and probably the other way around too. lol


Also, dang the town is huge.


----------



## Jake

looks good


----------



## Volvagia

I like the new bachelors. Especially Neil and Rod.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm already pretty much set on marrying Neil lol but I may change my mind....


----------



## Solar

I know this isn't about the new game but...what do you like so much about ToTT if you have it? I find it quite difficult to swoon the local bachelorettes and marriage is my absolute favorite part of the game...any tips on winning over Georgia? Plus, what other aspect makes the game fun for you? BTW I'm a huge HM Fan I own AWL, Tree of Tranquility, Animal Parade, and Tale of Two Towns!


----------



## Jake

I have ToT;
i just completed the story line and stuff, i never got married though.
I liked exploring the game personally 
first HM moon i played, was rather good


----------



## Solar

I liked ToT too. I got married to Maya and had a little baby boy named Alex! I think you should try getting married it's really fun seeing the heart events and finally the best part...THE WEDDING!! I like picking and choosing who i wanted to marry as well!


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I'm already pretty much set on marrying Neil lol but I may change my mind....



Neil seems really popular lol


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wow my thread got alot of replies while I was gone.

EB Games has a release date of: 10/8/12
Though I hadn't gotten world from natsume that it is the real date yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> Wow my thread got alot of replies while I was gone.
> 
> EB Games has a release date of: 10/8/12
> Though I hadn't gotten world from natsume that it is the real date yet.



That's a Monday. Since it's for the 3DS, it should be released on a Sunday in the US. But October is soon enough for me.


----------



## Jake

TToTT is out in Australia now, i thought it was going to be released in August, lol.
I know i've wanted this game, but now it's here irdc...


----------



## Volvagia

I think i'm gonna get TToTT.

And I really want the new 3DS one (think it's called a New Beginning) ... just to marry Neil  And the character customization looks kewl.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I should clarify. HM; A New Beginnings is marked to be released on 10/8/12 on the EB Games website.
This does not reflect natsume's date at all since Natsume is only saying 2012.


----------



## Volvagia

Can't wait for it to come out  I might get it, if I do, then Neil, here I come  <3


----------



## Prof Gallows

The romance options look good and all, but I'm way more interested in the farming. Being able to move your crops without killing them.. I'm not sure how I feel about it currently but I'm sure it's a good idea.


----------



## Volvagia

I also love the new customization options... finally my character can look like me.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

i have harvest moon for gamecube, two different harvest moons for ds, and one for the wii


----------



## Volvagia

FrozenPhoenix96 said:


> i have harvest moon for gamecube, two different harvest moons for ds, and one for the wii



I only have them for DS. I have Grand Bazaar, Tale of Two Towns and I used to have HMDS: Cute.


----------



## BellGreen

A New Beginning, stating from Wikipedia, says that it might be released at October 28. In the US. So yeah go scream, I have no plans to get it.

In Animal Parade, I upgraded my house to Level 3. The next day Mira came about the feather but it was also Starry Night festival! I ran to the tailor, accidentally talked to Luna, turned her down, talked to Candace, and then we would go to the festival together. Next I climbed the Upper Mine which was kinda fast, then we got the feather, did the Starry Night festival, proposed, got the wedding date of the next day, got the wedding, and it was done.

Up above is what you call a crazy day


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> A New Beginning, stating from Wikipedia, says that it might be released at October 28. In the US. So yeah go scream, I have no plans to get it.
> 
> In Animal Parade, I upgraded my house to Level 3. The next day Mira came about the feather but it was also Starry Night festival! I ran to the tailor, accidentally talked to Luna, turned her down, talked to Candace, and then we would go to the festival together. Next I climbed the Upper Mine which was kinda fast, then we got the feather, did the Starry Night festival, proposed, got the wedding date of the next day, got the wedding, and it was done.
> 
> Up above is what you call a crazy day



Lol a lot happened to you, you're so lucky. 

In TToTT I'm tryna get my request level up=request for bigger bed=finally get to marry Ash!

Oh and for a New Beginning, I saw someone playing on Youtube (in japanese though) and they were on a date with Allen, they chose an option and it looks like they kissed (they're heads were really close, facing each other so yeah) ... could this mean more options for dates? >///<


----------



## Prof Gallows

October 28th is perfect.
but I feel like I'm the only person in this thread interested in the farming aspects. XD


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> October 28th is perfect.
> but I feel like I'm the only person in this thread interested in the farming aspects. XD



Lol your not, I just also love the courting in the game.


----------



## Volvagia

Oh and one other thing I noticed; I watched someone getting married to Allen. I saw the wedding, and they were wearing white (Allen was wearing a white tux and I believe the girl was wearing a white wedding dress) 

oh and Prof Gallows, you're not. XD I love the farming as well, it's my fastest was of making profit.


----------



## TheFarmboy

October 28th huh? I hope so, that sounds like a good date. I just hope there will be little to no delays.

I have a question. If you want to have a Harvest Moon game remade, what game would it be?

I would love to see Harvest Moon 64 (Considering there's an issue with the coding for the Wii's Virtual console, unless it improves for the WiiU, a remake would sound nice.) or A Wonderful Life remade (My personal favorite, maybe have plenty of the features from the Special Edition minus the framerate, able to choose your gender and other stuff to improve on it.)


----------



## Kaiaa

Not exactly remade but I would like another harvest moon game in which my child grows up to be someone great like in a wonderful life. I would love that!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Not exactly remade but I would like another harvest moon game in which my child grows up to be someone great like in a wonderful life. I would love that!



Yeah, pretty much this. Not so much a remake more than a return of that specific feature.


----------



## Volvagia

yea it's more realistic and fun to watch your kid grow. it's not like kids stay kids forever irl.


----------



## BellGreen

Hey dont thank us for the date! Thank Wikipedia for giving me the date 8)

I have no plans to get A New Beginning. I dont think the portable HM games are the best on my book. I love the console ones though.

The customization is crazy! U can cross dress (for all you "that" people out there), move your crops, carry houses (What a realistic thing added to Harvest Moon), its so much. Personally I think too much customization can get a bit overboard but it looks like it has potential. I hope the 3D effect is better the TToTT.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I gonna make my character look like my avatar.


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> I gonna make my character look like my avatar.



Same here. I didn't like how the default girls usually had brown/blonde hair, because I have black hair. And it's gonna make it seem like I'm actually in the game. X3 IDK, I always like making my avatars look like me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

My avatar looks nothing like me.
I actually have dark brown near black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If I'm given the option I usually pick light purple or green hair for my characters in games, if not then black, cause that's my hair color.


----------



## Volvagia

I found something about the game:
Every time you win a contest, your popularity will go up for it and sell more. Example; If you win a cooking contest, your cooked items will sell for more. Same goes for vegetables, flowers, etc.

I think this is pretty useful.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like that, it makes sense. If you win a contest for something you cooked and it gets popular, more people are going to want to buy it, so the price should go up.

I really want a list of vegetables and other plants. I'm gonna look that up..


----------



## Volvagia

http://wikiwiki.jp/bokuhazi/

This has a lot of things about ANB. It's in Japanese, I can't read it, but I used the Google thing to translate the whole page. Some parts have horrible translations, but some parts I can actually make sense of.

This is the list of crops.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Awesome find Volvagia!
I'm glad you found that site.
Now I can read it and see what it says.
This only makes me more excited!

Here are sites I found.
http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Harvest_Moon_3DS:_A_New_Beginning
http://blog.fancensus.com/harvest-moon-a-new-beginning/
http://www.gamershell.com/news_139306.html

And of course once the game is out they will probably put info here: http://www.fogu.com/


----------



## Volvagia

Hey, MDofDarkheart, since you can read it is there any good information? Because when google translated it...lol idk why but I saw the word mosquito a lot as well as a lot of swearing. 0-0 So if you can get some good info, that would be great!  thx


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I can't read it but I can do a babel translation.


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can't read it but I can do a babel translation.



okay that would be fine too


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Crop
"Choose the soil and planted more crops in unexpectedly it is important.
Good squeezed some degree if you want larger crops using the good soil and plant crops.
And planting various crops screwed up, it's nutrition going around invading well, not great.
It's really because I'm telling my ex farmhouse in.
But not until you hear from me all the way to 00 if you also knew!? 」
─ ─ crops after the Thanksgiving story of Alfred Dunhill


Quality
When using the kind maker notes
Types of fields
Evaluation of crop Festival
Water do
Condition wither crops
Crop
Spring
Summer
Autumn
Winter
All through the year
Deca vegetables
Species release conditions
Green House

Quality
Represented by the high quality.
Quality internal value is the 0.5 = 1-30, and the 1 = 31-60,..., the 5-271-300 (MAX).
The until becomes 5 to cancer are given fertilizer.
If you try to grant the fertilizer in cancer, more is needed and not leave
Same species have the internal value of 30 P. (The becoming one with one fertilizer)
Also the have internal value of 30 P per half crop and get the prizes in kind as well as in.
Will be + 5 P 0.5~2.5 ☆, ☆ 3.0 to 5.0 + 3 P 1 fertilizer per.
However just before the cancer （ more than 295? ） Of if not increase by + 1 P.
Is not given the fertilizer to crops ready to harvest crops that can be harvested multiple times if the reflected by after harvest. (Changeable)
Typhoons, heavy snow will come that the quality of whole crop of outdoor-5 P.
Return required if quality had cancer is five times the fertilizer. (To the verge of cancer not only 1 day + 1 P)
When sleep becomes the next day with no day of the typhoon has fallen.
5 Seed companies have all State that stuff around + 30 P crop species generated seed manufacturers when using (detailed survey medium)
If the manufacturer does not yet have stuff + 2 P crops.
Plant a high altitude bonus stick quality. Increase in higher places planted early.
Also unlike the fertilizer, harvest ready crops also have effect.
However to area change cultivation in upland (ex... to move the terraced fields Ranch Central →) because it cannot be done,
When planting the crop growing period over time must be considered that.
Terraced fourth... one day per +1P
The third row of terraced fields---1 day or + 4 / 5 P (there, not once every 5 days)
Second row of terraced fields---1 day or + 1 / 2 P
Second of terraced fields---1 day or + 1 / 5 P (not rise the third stage, the + 1 P)
Hill top Ranch area east of---1 day or + 1 / 2 P (= terraced 2-day)
Perch halfway up the Eastern pasture areas---1 day or + 1 / 5 P (= terraced fields 1-day)
Fixed date credited are calculated from 1st year second spring in the entire field, instead of starting from the planted above added.
(A second ・ ・ ・ ・ ・ ・ being + 1 P fall 3,..., at the time summer 4, 10, spring 5 year eye spring)
But not to to increase the count if you ask for a high quality seed maker without a stage, sprinkle fertilizer until the harvest as much as possible.
Thus, required ingenuity to sow seed fertilizer over the number of water every two days and slow the growth.
Increase the internal values, minute gave the fertilizer 萎びて, became a blue state.

When using the kind Maker Note matters Edit
If the number is the same, regardless of the internal value, quality becomes the mean value automatically grouped in the harvest time. (See the small tip)
Therefore, plant 4 squares if you are turning in to plant a fertilizer → harvest seed maker → 4 squares 1 mass, cycle,
When harvested at the same time is a crop with a shorter harvest period, four quality is average of cases arise.
Somewhat troublesome raised quality in fertilizers single harvest, put the seed manufacturers.

field
Stone of mixing a 4 type field, normal field, soft for upland and paddy.
Can grow up to 5 star without problems in all fields.
Days: across the propriety of a big crop harvest and season of wither's different depending on the type.
"Large" "giant" vegetable random in the usual fields in the "large" vegetables, soft field and can take.
Across seasons when the stone mixing's field is on the first day of a usual field's field of day 4, fluffy day 8 to wither.
And no matter the field of plastic greenhouses convert solar wither the following day.
I can't what field and not in the State not planted anything that area to change in edit is.

Crop Festival evaluation
Won in the crops Festival is held every season you can get prizes to other brand of each crop rise.
Crop crops themselves and their crops and same brand goes type (category) of shipment price rises.
Billings is a beginner 20% intermediate, advanced 50% 100%
For more information, refer to crops Festival


Water do
Up do the water 2 times one day.
The first water from watering after 10 hours field dries, second water be overkill.
First water do second is equivalent to 1, water do the equivalent of 0.5 times a minute.
Day of rain water do equivalent to 1. Dry all day long, and so (not) to do second water
Fountain springs in the terraced fields like Joel, first time water do the equivalent of one.
Also after 10 hours field dries, so not spring water is 1, only one note.
Water does not need watering crops is the fruit trees, grasses, tea leaves, mushrooms. Note that wheat is necessary.
Field enters little range of large squares with my craftsman watering is, can it sprinkle water on all fields.
At a time maximum twist and field placement, well, adjust the position, take the nine-sided (72 square).
However catch 1 times always "left" so even if gold is nimble sharp given the hassle of narrow places such as fetching water.

Condition wither crops
Seasons change crops are withering, it dries up depending on the type of the field take days vary.
Stone mixing day 8, wither's field is on the first day of a usual field's field day 4 of fluffy.
Green House fields change the Sun dries up the next day.
1-4 Day water water is light blue, and forget the watering withered plant will make it to recover the next day.
5-Day water forget Lance Brown and wither. If so, don't retire in the Kama.
When planted crops paddy, bugs > bug soon become dead the next day in the pattern
8 Times shipments of major crops, and 15 times the shipments of huge crops

Crop lists


Spring
Turnip
Potatoes
Niku
Cucumber
Strawberry---in the country of Sakura from Sakura to get （ again accepted ）
Seeds are not sold
Pink Rose
Margaret
Tulip

Summer
Onion
Pumpkin
Tomato
Corn
Pineapple---picked up in the South, species of the manufacturer
Seeds are not sold
Watermelon
Sunflower
Red Rose
Hydrangea

Fall

Spinach
Carrot
Eggplant
Sweet potato
Green pepper
Nadeshiko
White Rose
Gerbera

Winter

Daikon radish
A Chinese cabbage
Broccoli
Snowdrop
bellflower
Blue rose

Others
Cactus
Wheat
Soy
Lotus
Rice
Wasabi
Cherry
Banana
Mango
Apple
Vine
Cacao
Kiwi
Orange
Tea leaf
Spring tea leaves
Summer tea leaves
Autumn leaves
Flax
Cotton
Mint
Chamomile
Lavender
Rosemary
Sage
Aloe
Basil
Shiitake 
Shimeji
Mushroom
Poison mushrooms

Deca vegetable
There are even bigger giant "big".
May be "big" in the usual field crops.
In the fluffy fields "greater" and can potentially have a huge crop.
Deca vegetables count changes in reloading the day before. Random pattern.
Not big vegetables in greenhouses.
The pattern to put on the crop Festival arrives without quality bonuses be based
Stone of mixing in the field cannot be made
Huge crops of tricks from home Bookshelf
Make diversified crops requires some tricks.
Parenting in the quality field
Are harvest many crops
All crops grown in one field in the same
Focusing on these values and let grow the crops.
Random, obtain a crop Festival and winning. > Annual events
Get birthday but not sold or difficult to obtain; → birthday list

Green House
Assembly diagrams
Be available in Rebecca design 2 year summer.
During the four usual fields and drawing water space
Be brought up non-rice crops.
Not big vegetables.

This was all translated by me from Volvagia's found site using Bing translator. I am work on the other stuff and will edit with more.

Edits below!

*Story*
Your small ranch in the town was a gift from my parents.
However, a few people came there the place live,
Lonely landscape, animals do not spread out.
Moved to big cities young people useful to hear from the man who lives there
Once a bustling was a bustling town so deserted completely now.
Beginning is a small little Ranch neither crops nor animals.
But raising various crops save money, hopefully increasing the facility fast ranches and towns
People back to town, he may become a bustling town...!
To any town or yours!
Only his ranch life begins while freely and town planning!


----------



## Volvagia

THANK YOU SO MUCH :-D Now I finally understand some parts lol. I look forward to growing cocoa and wasabi 

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/645735-harvest-moon-3d-a-new-beginning/62059991

This is also *very* helpful, I've read all pages about 3 times. XD


----------



## Kaiaa

That was incredibly hard to read but I think I understood most of it, thanks MD!


----------



## Volvagia

Here is some random info 



Spoiler



-You can travel to 3 different places through the Travel Agency- Snow Country, Ancient Ruins and a Sakura (Cherry Blossom) place. Here you can find rare and exclusive items.
-There is a mine, where you can find a lot of materials. It's better than the mine in TTOTT. Here's more info.
-After your married (idk if this is for boys only) you can place an order with spouse two times a week (there are certain days) and then they will go to the mountain and collect all, if not most, of the items there and put them in your fridge or item box.
-Food and other things will not go bad!  They still have the 5 star ranking, but it won't say 'super fresh', 'getting bad', etc.
-You can customize your town however you want. You can move fields, animal houses, people's houses, your own house... and more!
-On every 11th of each month, there will be a Garden Tour, and you will decorate your Garden Exhibition place, and the town will come see it. After they would pay how much they feel it's worth seeing. So you should take the time to decorate it with fancy things!
-Fields I believe are the easiest things to make. All you do is buy soil (which is FREE) and make it. Later you unlock higher quality fields, which make your crops grow faster.
-There are three building styles- Europeon, Japanese and Traditional. 
-You can customize the inside of your house.
-The main storyline is to bring life back to echo village. There will be 5 main quests (some are like ship 10 honey, ship 30 yams, etc) and after you finish all 5, you can rename your village!
-Each contest is divided into categories. Crops can include vegetables, flowers, etc. Same for food. And the cooking contests aren't luck-based like in TTOTT, whee you can still lose even if you have a 5-star dish.
-You can choose you wedding attire! For girls-a cute dress or mature dress & two different veils. For boys- White, grey or black tuxedo.
-You can share meals with your spouse, and I believe even when you're dating, you still get one free daily meal.
-If you go to the doctor, they will give you a shot (which costs 1,000 G) that will replenish all your stamina.
-You get a pitchfork to start with. (I think it cleans your animals waste lol)
-You still have a 6-character limit for naming your character and animals...
-If you talk to Neil you can go to Animal Land. If you leave your livestock there for 50+ game hours, they will permanently produce great items. (Like great wool) You can't bring chickens, so you have to make your chickens win the chicken festival.
-Money is very easy to make, but to be fair, it's not very important in the game. Building things relies heavily on materials like lumber, stone, etc.



Well that's it! I have more info but I can't think about it....


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Here is some random info
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -You can travel to 3 different places through the Travel Agency- Snow Country, Ancient Ruins and a Sakura (Cherry Blossom) place. Here you can find rare and exclusive items.
> -There is a mine, where you can find a lot of materials. It's better than the mine in TTOTT. Here's more info.
> -After your married (idk if this is for boys only) you can place an order with spouse two times a week (there are certain days) and then they will go to the mountain and collect all, if not most, of the items there and put them in your fridge or item box.
> -Food and other things will not go bad!  They still have the 5 star ranking, but it won't say 'super fresh', 'getting bad', etc.
> -You can customize your town however you want. You can move fields, animal houses, people's houses, your own house... and more!
> -On every 11th of each month, there will be a Garden Tour, and you will decorate your Garden Exhibition place, and the town will come see it. After they would pay how much they feel it's worth seeing. So you should take the time to decorate it with fancy things!
> -Fields I believe are the easiest things to make. All you do is buy soil (which is FREE) and make it. Later you unlock higher quality fields, which make your crops grow faster.
> -There are three building styles- Europeon, Japanese and Traditional.
> -You can customize the inside of your house.
> -The main storyline is to bring life back to echo village. There will be 5 main quests (some are like ship 10 honey, ship 30 yams, etc) and after you finish all 5, you can rename your village!
> -Each contest is divided into categories. Crops can include vegetables, flowers, etc. Same for food. And the cooking contests aren't luck-based like in TTOTT, whee you can still lose even if you have a 5-star dish.
> -You can choose you wedding attire! For girls-a cute dress or mature dress & two different veils. For boys- White, grey or black tuxedo.
> -You can share meals with your spouse, and I believe even when you're dating, you still get one free daily meal.
> -If you go to the doctor, they will give you a shot (which costs 1,000 G) that will replenish all your stamina.
> -You get a pitchfork to start with. (I think it cleans your animals waste lol)
> -You still have a 6-character limit for naming your character and animals...
> -If you talk to Neil you can go to Animal Land. If you leave your livestock there for 50+ game hours, they will permanently produce great items. (Like great wool) You can't bring chickens, so you have to make your chickens win the chicken festival.
> -Money is very easy to make, but to be fair, it's not very important in the game. Building things relies heavily on materials like lumber, stone, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it! I have more info but I can't think about it....



Cool even though I knew half the stuff in there xD but some of them were so cool I think Im gonna get this game! But I also wanted to get Pokemon White Version 2.


----------



## Prof Gallows

All of the customization options are great, but it seems like things are way too easy from that description..

hopefully it just sounds that way.


----------



## BellGreen

I think the game will be obviously more easier than Rune Factory games. With the moving house with your hands thing and how weird it is to have 3D graphics on a portable HM, I probably am not gonna get this. Its my opinion though.


----------



## Volvagia

Well money is easy to make but I think that's just about it. Everything else I believe will be normal.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Well money is easy to make but I think that's just about it. Everything else I believe will be normal.



Yeah. In Animal Parade it was so hard to earn that 25000G for the Level 2 home (for ME at least ). It took me 3 seasons on my first play through. I hope things are easier know. Even though it took me like only 2-3 seasons to get Candace at 10 hearts.

So courting isn't easier or harder? I kinda wanted the courting to be harder. HM has gotten more lighter than AWL this time around. You don't suffer through looking at your cows topple over or having Nina die or whatever. HM needs to be more harder, especially for me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am glad I could get those parts translated at all.
Alot of it didn't translate to english well.
Though all the crops did. *Smiles*


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> So courting isn't easier or harder? I kinda wanted the courting to be harder. HM has gotten more lighter than AWL this time around. You don't suffer through looking at your cows topple over or having Nina die or whatever. HM needs to be more harder, especially for me.



I agree. I'm not sure about courting, it seems the same. but once you get to a blue heart you can date one of the bachelor/ettes.

I'm going after Neil.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Oh there are gonna be alot of changes but I didn't see anything about the animals/people not dying.
*Is too excited over the bonus for pre-order.*
Yak Plushie! Can't wait! Must have it!

For my files I plan to see who is easiest/hardest to get.
I'm hoping you 2 save files for the game.
I'd love to have a 3rd save file but that would be asking abit much.
Anyway if we get 2 files, I will play one for each gender.

Here is a marriable canidate list!

Boy: Yuri, Michelle, Iroha, Felicia, Tina, and Witch Princess.

Girl: Amir, Neil, Rod, Allen, Sanjay, and Sengoku.

The names above might be different from final english version game.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

is there a option to choose the look of the character in the newest harvest moon? COOL!
i only have some old versions of Harvest Moon, so i missed a lot of the new features


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh there are gonna be alot of changes but I didn't see anything about the animals/people not dying.
> *Is too excited over the bonus for pre-order.*
> Yak Plushie! Can't wait! Must have it!
> 
> For my files I plan to see who is easiest/hardest to get.
> I'm hoping you 2 save files for the game.
> I'd love to have a 3rd save file but that would be asking abit much.
> Anyway if we get 2 files, I will play one for each gender.
> 
> Here is a marriable canidate list!
> 
> Boy: Yuri, Michelle, Iroha, Felicia, Tina, and Witch Princess.
> 
> Girl: Amir, Neil, Rod, Allen, Sanjay, and Sengoku.
> 
> The names above might be different from final english version game.



The yak plushie is adorable :3 I wonder if we can preorder it on Amazon, or only Gamestop?

I head there's only 2 saves...

I think Neil would be easy to befriend because he likes animal products and treats. 

And Sengoku sounds like Son Goku from Dragon Ball, lol


----------



## MDofDarkheart

www.natsume.com
I will be getting my copy through them directly once thier pre-order form goes up!
I so want that yak!
My horse and alpaca plushies want a new friend!

Sengoku is a report not a fighter though. Lol, though that name does sound like Son Goku.

My boy choices are Amir, Sanjay, and Segoku.
I just like those 3 for some reason.
The other guys look nice too.

My girl choices are Witch princess, Michelle and Yuri.
Though the other girls are nice looking too.

To answer a question I saw.
Yes you can customize your character from gender to hair, clothing etc.
Heck if you look on Youtube they have outfits wear you can crossdress the genderd or make them fully the gender you pick.
Girls wearing guys clothing and vice versa or not buy you can buy all the clothing no matter which gender you are.
Wearing to opposite genders clothing does not change your character's gender though.


----------



## JabuJabule

I'm excited for this! I never officially bought a HM game. My friend let me borrow HM64, and never took it back. I played the HELL out of it. And ANB struck me with interest. Plus, I want that adorable yak!


----------



## Volvagia

I'm gonna make my character wear boys clothes!  Of course she's gonna have some girl clothes though. 

I dunno where I could pre-order... Natsume doesn't ship to Canada do they?   On their facebook they said you can get the yak plushie at Gamestop (one of the places)... I'm not too sure about getting it from Gamestop. I hope they put it on Amazon though.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'll going to buy all the clothing for both characters if there are two save files.
That way when I'm not dating I can just be goofy by wearing the opposite genders clothing!


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'll going to buy all the clothing for both characters if there are two save files.
> That way when I'm not dating I can just be goofy by wearing the opposite genders clothing!



me too! I also heard that the character's have their fave outfit. so if you talk to them when your wearing it (I think you have to be dating) they will make a comment on it. Like if your wearing ruby red china and if you talk to Neil, he will comment on how your legs are practically bare and to stop hanging around him in that outfit. xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I pre-ordered my game through EB Games.
My parent's have a fear of online shopping.

Pre-order bonus are through stores or Natsume's online store only.
Amazon might not include the Yak Plushie in the pre-order butdon't qoute me on that because they may or may not.


----------



## Volvagia

If only I lived closer to EB Games... the closest one to me is still pretty far. =A=

Really? That sucks! I hope they do, but even if they don't, I'd still get it. I already have a lot of plushies.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I know you can buy the plushies online from people who sell on E-bay or Amazon but.......
I don't do online shopping for much of anything.


----------



## Kaiaa

Shouldn't game stop be doing the pre order bonus? They did it with ToTT and I got the Alpaca plush.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So far gamestop doesn't even have a proper page set up yet.
I hope they do the preorder bonus with this game too.


I also got the alpaca plush. =3


----------



## Volvagia

Me too, I never pre ordered a game before so im a lil confused


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> So far gamestop doesn't even have a proper page set up yet.
> I hope they do the preorder bonus with this game too.
> 
> 
> I also got the alpaca plush. =3



Me too! I put a little tie on him and how hes my business partner lol 

Once Natsume gives a release date I'm sure they will partner up with Game Stop and do the pre order bonus.


Also, here is my Business Alpaca looking spiffy in his "tie". I know its very silly but hey, I'm a silly person =p


----------



## Volvagia

He's adorable Kaiaa :3 I wish i had one


----------



## Prof Gallows

I keep mine on my bookshelf.



Spoiler


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Mine got packed away when I was gonna move so now I need find her and the horse.
I can't wait until Natsume puts the officail date up.
My friend Nick works for EB Games and thier list says October 23rd now but I have my doubts.
Still his birthday is the following week on the 30th so I'm gonna get my halloween costume together and snap a picture of me in it to pive to him!


----------



## Volvagia

So now even EB Games has a placeholder date? I guess I can pre order it now...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm not sure if it is the true release date since Natsume hasn't said it was yet.
Though it might be just a place holder...... Even than atleast it gives me some hope.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's just a placeholder sadly. =/

I'm sure we'll get it sometime this year though, probably around that time.


----------



## moonhoper1

love harvest moon


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Hi moonhoper1,
Everyone in this thread seems to love/like HM.
So you excited for ANB?


----------



## Volvagia

I hope it does come around then, It's a good release date. 

I can't wait till they do give us an actual release... I wonder when that will be. :<


----------



## Superpenguin

I only recently got my first HM game last year, and I fell in love with it(sadly I didn't pre-order it so no alpaca).
I am very excited for the new one, and will definitely be getting it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Pre-order bonus is a Yak Plushie this time!
I already have a name for mine!
Spice the Yak!
Since my Horse is Cinnamon and my Alpaca is Sugar.


----------



## Volvagia

I'm probably gonna name my yak after a video game character.

Because I name at least one of my Chickens Cucco and one of my horses Epona (both from Zelda) 

And if I can, I'll probably name my farm Lon Lon, from oot. (If I can fit 7 characters, if not, LonLon)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I always name my farm for my character's last name or just something randomly choosen.
Listed below are 6 letters or less.

Heart
Rose
Tuska
Ginger
Holly

Stuff like that.
If they do have more than 7 letters allowed in the village name.

I could use 7 letters or more names than.
Ones listed below are 7 or more letters.

Darkness
SunVale
Lavender
Lillith

Otherwise I am trying to plan out how my farm will look once I build a coop and barn.


----------



## Volvagia

I'm going to make my animal houses on one side (probably the left), my house in the middle, and my fields to the left. I am also going to decorate my farm with flowers and other fancy decor. (maybe one silver statue, maybe some other potted plants, etc)

The inside of my house... I'm not sure yet, but I'd like blue walls and maybe a wooden floor.


----------



## BellGreen

I might get this game, it just looks pretty weird to me.

But I just really love the customization

The only thing I would change is how they run and something a teensy bit more realitic than carrying a house on your hands.

I also want Pokemon White Version 2, but I might buy this one. White V2 looks more of a better game though.

Yeah, I shouldn't bring Pokemon to this topic LOL


----------



## Prof Gallows

Honestly, if it's coming down to opinions on the matter, I've already decided I'm getting Pokemon White 2 before any other handheld games. HM will have to be something I wait until I can afford it.


On the subject of carrying a house in your hands, that kinda weirded me out at first too, but I doubt it'll mention it in the story text. It's probably just a feature to further improve detailed customization.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly, if it's coming down to opinions on the matter, I've already decided I'm getting Pokemon White 2 before any other handheld games. HM will have to be something I wait until I can afford it.
> 
> 
> On the subject of carrying a house in your hands, that kinda weirded me out at first too, but I doubt it'll mention it in the story text. It's probably just a feature to further improve detailed customization.



Yeah, I KNOW that Pokemon games will always be good, so it's pinpoint obvious that I will get it. 

Another thing that weirded me out a lot is how you can;

_Crossdress._

But there are some cute costumes ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Crossdressing is present in a ton of japanese games(including AC3DS!), but it's normally taken out of the english version.
I think it's a good idea since there are girls who like to dress more tomboyish, but I don't really know many guy farmers who like to run around wearing a dress.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Crossdressing is present in a ton of japanese games(including AC3DS!), but it's normally taken out of the english version.
> I think it's a good idea since there are girls who like to dress more tomboyish, but I don't really know many guy farmers who like to run around wearing a dress.



LOL

Also, I hope to see rival events unlike in TToTT (I traded it in). I hope the Wi-Fi is much better than just hanging out in one crop field  

I feel like the only one who is going to make my farm look like a town.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be placing my houses and buildings to resemble an actual town, space them out and stuff. I don't like it when everything is all crammed together.

and I have a feeling the online will be better due to this being a standalone 3DS game, instead of it being a semi-port of a DS game.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> I'll be placing my houses and buildings to resemble an actual town, space them out and stuff. I don't like it when everything is all crammed together.
> 
> and I have a feeling the online will be better due to this being a standalone 3DS game, instead of it being a semi-port of a DS game.



I might get this game after the reviews for the Wi-Fi.

I don't like how you can move the crops and how they're so BIG, but other than that it seems like a decent game.


----------



## Volvagia

Do you guys have anyone in particular that you want to marry...?


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Do you guys have anyone in particular that you want to marry...?


Not really, I would focus a bit more on the farming and main storyline aspect (rather in my Animal Parade file where I was crazy doing other things than focusing on the purple bell.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Volvagia said:


> Do you guys have anyone in particular that you want to marry...?



Like BBGreen said, I tend to focus on farming and improving my house before anything. But yeah, I like the tailor girl so I'll probably go after her.


----------



## Volvagia

I like money-making/farming the best, but money making is easy in this game. 

The storyline in this game doesn't seem too hard, either. It's mostly built on building things, which need money and materials, so I guess collecting materials would be the harder aspect. 

Other than those things, next would be courting for me. I also like befriending people, I wonder if they give gifts on your birthday?


----------



## BellGreen

Finally!!

In Animal Parade I finally got the child! It costed lots of day-skipping, but I finally done it 

I named it Mabel from Gravity Falls. When I get a second son I am going to name it Dipper


----------



## Volvagia

I like how you can have more than one child in AP. It's kinda weird that you are limited to one in the other games


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I like how you can have more than one child in AP. It's kinda weird that you are limited to one in the other games



IKR? It's like saying, "You can have all the ice cream you want, just only take one."


----------



## Volvagia

And i like how in AP, who you marry determines how the baby looks. it was more realistic, and it doesn't make sense if the baby doesn't look like the parents


----------



## BellGreen

In a AP trailer, they showed a family eating, in the ending. They showed a brown-haired child AND a blue-haired one for Candace. They had different hair colors!


----------



## Volvagia

yeah the boy in this one has blonde hair and the girl has brown hair with gray eyes.

They're both very good looking


----------



## BellGreen

So are you planning to get A New Beginning? I might, but it doesnt seem to revealing at this point.


----------



## Volvagia

Yes I am  I am going to pre order it as well  From what I've seen, it looks really good,


----------



## BellGreen

I will get it once I learn more about it. It seems a bit of a good game, it just looks so different from othet HM games.


----------



## Volvagia

Some people are saying it's the best HM in the series 

I desperately need some 3DS games, so that's one of the many reasons I'm getting this game.


----------



## BellGreen

I just noticed I need some too! I only have one! I feel very left out right now because of that LOL

I am getting NSMB2  so thats a good thing


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: Bachelors














Spoiler: Bachelorettes













Spoiler: Yuri looks so pretty here!













Spoiler: :D











You can find more here : http://fogu.com/hmforum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=146574&hilit


----------



## BellGreen

I am thinking about courting the gurl that looks like Georgia. Thhe girl with the orange-striped sleeved shir and whatnot.


----------



## Kaiaa

Neil is a cutie but I'm considering Sanjay or Amir now too. I was thinking that it would start to get annoying to have Neil as a boyfriend/husband who always looks so mad all the time, even when he's blushing he looks mad. I'll officially decide when the game comes out and I get to know them better. 

If I make a second file as a boy I'd probably marry Yuri, shes adorable and quiet. If you make a second file of the opposite gender, who would you marry?


----------



## Volvagia

I'm marrying Neil, he's cute and I like seeing when the angry characters warm up to you :3

Oh and to answer your question Kaiaa, if I played as a boy I would marry Witch Princess or Yuri.


----------



## BellGreen

I feel ike this game is good, its just something that I cant put my finger on.


----------



## Volvagia

Why? Does it maybe seem too different from the other games?


----------



## BellGreen

Yeah, it's so different. I don't really care about the character customization but I do love the farm customization.

I will get it thought and will give it a try 

What's the name of the girl's name that's in the 3rd row of the bachlorettes? I know her name, I just can't get it out 

If I were playing on a girl file I would court Allen or Neil.


----------



## Volvagia

Her name is Tina :-D


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Her name is Georgia :-D



Really? There's a Georgia in TToTT. Let me check a website.

A few minutes later...

Umm, I looked up on a popular website and they say the name is Tina. Also, it said it was Niel instead of Neil (proof is that he looked angry, so I knew it was him LOL)

http://www.ranchstory.co.uk/wiki/Harvest_Moon:_A_New_Beginning#Characters_introduced_in_this_game


----------



## Volvagia

I meant Tina LOL

She looks a lot like Georgia from ToTT, I keep getting her mixed up

I like Neil better... some people say Niel some say Neil. We'll just have to find out


----------



## BellGreen

Oh LOL

Me too, Neil seems.... "more realistic" than Niel (I don't know what kind of name Niel is.)

Tina seems like the cheery girl. It reminds me of Bianca


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah she's the newspaper delivery girl who loves to gossip 

Neil does sound more realistic.

The bachelorette I dislike most is Michelle. She looks like she's 9 years old! (to me anyways)

The bachelor I dislike most is either Sengoku or Sanjay... they both look to old for me


----------



## BellGreen

Sengoku looks so weird XP He looks like those hippies who just scream "Peace Love Happiness." 

The bachlorette I dislike is also Michelle. She's soo PINK! Pink screams little girl!

I can't find Sanjay on the website I was talking about earlier.


----------



## Volvagia

Sanjay's japanese name (I think) is Celka, so try looking for Celka


----------



## BellGreen

Yeah, I saw on Wikipedia.

I also saw that you can only customize the village after beating the main storyline.


----------



## Volvagia

Really? You can customize the town anytime, but you can _name_ the town after you beat the storyline

Because if you couldn't customize the town, you wouldn't be able to finish the storyline.


----------



## BellGreen

Oh.

Don't blame me, blame the wiki


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah, guess so :3

I just hope this game doesn't get boring as easy as TToTT. I got really bored of that game after Year 1 Winter.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, guess so :3
> 
> I just hope this game doesn't get boring as easy as TToTT. I got really bored of that game after Year 1 Winter.



Me too. I hope ANB has more events. I'd love to see more rival events and instead of seeing them walk aimlessly, I'd love them actually doing something.

I also want a better character interaction system. I want the characters to be more "together," rather than keeping to themselves.


----------



## Kaiaa

BellBringerGreen said:


> Me too. I hope ANB has more events. I'd love to see more rival events and instead of seeing them walk aimlessly, I'd love them actually doing something.
> 
> I also want a better character interaction system. I want the characters to be more "together," rather than keeping to themselves.



I would like a better character interaction system as well. To be honest I'd like more dialogue. I hate that when you talk to someone its the same conversation over and over and over and over again until you get one heart up, then rinse and repeat the next dialogue. To me, it makes it not worth going to talk to the other villagers, that will just take time from my farming.


----------



## Volvagia

There's gonna be new dialogue, and I heard it changes based on weather, friendship, location, events ... stuff like that. I'm happy for this, I got bored when the people kept saying the same stuff


----------



## BellGreen

Animal Parade used that method of dialogue. I hope ANB actually copies AP in a way.

Animal Parade had a better "community" than the one in AWL. All they did was have dotted people keeping to themselves.


----------



## Volvagia

Animal Parade was good for everything...but the character designs. Just my opinion, I didn't like the art style and the only bachelor I really liked was Luke. :/


----------



## BellGreen

The art style was VERY different from the other games especially the Harvest Sprites, but thatswhat makes it unique.


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah but it wasn't very good imo. Even the bachelor's designs ('cept I really liked Luke)

 but other than that it was easily one of the best HM's.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

[COLOR="DarkRed]Wishlist[/COLOR]

1. Better Dialogue
2. Deeper Character Stories
3. More Room on Farm
4. More Crops
5. More Animals
6. More places to Explore
7. No Rune Factory like Monster Animals!
8. Bring back Harvest Sprites
9. Customization of Character
10. Customization of Farm
11. Customization of Town
12. New Items to catch/find in wild

Also most of the stuff I listed is Comfirmed!​


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> [COLOR="DarkRed]Wishlist[/COLOR]
> 
> 1. Better Dialogue
> 2. Deeper Character Stories
> 3. More Room on Farm
> 4. More Crops
> 5. More Animals
> 6. More places to Explore
> 7. No Rune Factory like Monster Animals!
> 8. Bring back Harvest Sprites
> 9. Customization of Character
> 10. Customization of Farm
> 11. Customization of Town
> 12. New Items to catch/find in wild
> 
> Also most of the stuff I listed is Comfirmed!​



Everything is confirmed here xD Except 2, I don't think that will happen.


----------



## BellGreen

I would love deeper character stories. Besides Candace and Julius, their stories were PERFECT.

Maybe have someone part of their family died or something?


----------



## Volvagia

I only know Neil's backstory, he hated his father so when he was old enough he moved out and came to the village. That should explain his cold personality.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I only know Neil's backstory, he hated his father so when he was old enough he moved out and came to the village. That should explain his cold personality.



I wish I can live in a village in ANB and AC LOL

I would make Tina's backstory this: as a young girl she couldn't keep secrets. She moved to the village to gossip for the newspaper.


----------



## Volvagia

That seems fitting 

It's funny cause at first the MC thinks Yuri is a boy


----------



## BellGreen

(Wow my signature banner is HUGE. Do any of you guys know how to put spoilers? How can you put a different name for "Spoiler?")

LOL! (At first I was confused because inTales of Vesperia, a man calls Yuri a girl...) It's like when I thought Jamie from MM was a girl, until I noticed that he's...

_both genders._

So yeah, HM can be really creepy.


----------



## Superpenguin

I would also like there to be less lag.

in ToTT, my farm when I utilized all the farming space(some for trees, some for plants, used the irrigation method) it lagged really bad.


----------



## Kaiaa

Superpenguin said:


> I would also like there to be less lag.
> 
> in ToTT, my farm when I utilized all the farming space(some for trees, some for plants, used the irrigation method) it lagged really bad.



I agree, I hated how laggy it would get just running around my farm to do my chores. I'd also really like the next harvest moon to not have any major bugs like ToTT did. Mine would typically bug out on the mountain causing me to turn the game off and reset =/ talk about annoying.


----------



## Volvagia

UGH, TToTT and GrB froze so much to a point where it was unplayable for me.


----------



## BellGreen

TToTT froze for me on the mountains.

Natsume said this on the forums: do not play the petting-minigame more than 3-5 times and go to the mountain. 

Also, what helps is turning the wireless and 3D off.


----------



## Volvagia

I have the DS version.

It could be cause my DS lite is pretty old.


----------



## BellGreen

I HAD the 3DS version. The 3D was pretty bad.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen, look at this 

http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/tina.php


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks! I noticed some of the events have a HUGE amount of depth in it (the Yellow even has 4 choices!)

It's pretty weird that in one of the choices, a kiss is the reward 0_0

I really don't like that in HM, the peope want so EXPENSIVE presents that you wouldn't even bother giving to them.


----------



## Volvagia

But you are dating so it's pretty normal

I know right? The Witch princess likes weird stuff like weeds so I guess it's easy to become friends with her.

Even Neil. he likes animals products and I think animal food...and he sells those stuff in his own store. :\


----------



## BellGreen

I was "forbidden" to go to a page. It was a 404 error. Most of the pages weren't available, either.


----------



## Volvagia

The maker of the guide isn't done with it yet, so you can't go to some pages


----------



## BellGreen

That's what I thought xD

I was kinda expecting them to be done, explaining that Fogu uses the Japanese games (the ones that come out earlier) for their guides. ANB came out February LOL

Right now, my eyes are on Tina, Yuri, and Felicia.


----------



## Volvagia

Haha, 3 girls... that's a very wide selection :3

Other than Neil, I kinda like Allen. I love Allen's blushing face. 






And it's confirmed that you can get gifts on your birthday... YES.


----------



## BellGreen

I know less about them xD

So I heard Allen is very "down there," but he will brush up to you when you befriend him.

Also, I find it really awkward and different that we have to give a ring to someone to start "dating/see the rest of the heart events." Is that Japanese culture or what?

I might not try to court Felicia because she LOOKS like a maid. I am aiming for Tina.


----------



## Volvagia

Allen's possessive and he calls you 'princess'.

I'm not sure if it's Japanese culture...a ring is used to propose irl, but in HM it's a blue feather, so I guess they didn't know how to make the MC date someone and they just used a ring.

Felicia is a waitress, but yeah she looks like a maid.


----------



## BellGreen

Noo..... possesive guys can be kinda "meh" :/

I hope Tina isn't one of those girls where they expect you to hang out with them EVERY DAY.

When I choose my spouse, I choose the most regular looking ones (Candace from AP and in this case Tina) because they seem to have a good storyline.


----------



## Volvagia

The bachelors I choose are either blonde haired or angry/serious. (Such a narrowed down choice, I know )

Gray, Neil, Vaughn, Will, Mark etc.


----------



## BellGreen

If I played MFOMT I would have gone for Gray.

My choices are: Muffy, Candace, Tina, Georgia, and Dia. They are all so different! xD


----------



## Volvagia

http://blog-imgs-48.fc2.com/s/u/k/sukioshi/hajimari_hair.jpg

I'm gonna have black hair in a ponytail, the second girl face, medium skin tone and either brown or gray eyes. (even though my eyes are brown)

What about you guys?


----------



## BellGreen

I am going to do:

The first boy hair style or the 8th one (excluding that random blonde lol)
The first boy eyes (I need bigger faces to decide the color LOL)
My hair color is probably going to end up brown or black, although I might choose blonde.

You know what would be cute? If I matched my appearance to Tina xD


----------



## Volvagia

But don't you think if you match it with Tina, you would look more like twins/siblings and not much of a couple?


----------



## BellGreen

I also thought about that. Maybe I can research and make it look like the child LOL

I hope we fully get to customize the children. Even though HM games do that for us already...........


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: Your Children















They're both good looking. This is when they are teens, this only lasts 30 days. They will only grow to be kids, and then you have to give the witch (I think) Royal Jelly and they will transform into teenagers for an in-game month. Sucks, I know.


----------



## BellGreen

They look so great!

I don't really want them growing up to adults/teens because it ruins the HM spirit (besides AWL and AnWL, they managed to capture life perfectly.). 

I enjoy having kids who always are nice and don't expect too much ^.^


----------



## BellGreen

Also, is there a picture of Tina's child?

We should totally switch friend codes, then we can connect to each other in ANB (when it comes out LOL)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am a member of the www.natsume.com in their forums!
So I will let everyone know when the pre-order goes up on that site!
They normally do pre-orders 1 month before the game is released!


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> Also, is there a picture of Tina's child?
> 
> We should totally switch friend codes, then we can connect to each other in ANB (when it comes out LOL)



Sadly , these are the default kids.  Who you marry doesn't change how they look... I hope it did.

ANB doesn't use fc's though... but maybe we could exchange when AC:3DS comes out!


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks, Darkheart!

I don't bother to go to Natsume/com because nothing has been going on lately with them besides the forums.
You should look for Volvagia's post above to see what you want your character to look like.

Also, have you seen Sad, Sad, Gruesome News? They show that ANB will be released in Q4.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> Also, have you seen Sad, Sad, Gruesome News? They show that ANB will be released in Q4.



I can't wait for it to come out! Gonna pre order it once I get an actual date.  My best guess would be in October.

I just hope I have enough time to play it, considering school's gonna begin.


----------



## BellGreen

Yeah. Ever since I found out about ANB release date, I feel like summer will last until next year so I can happily play my games LOL!

Well, we should be glad Natsume is actually making the effort to translate it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Natsume just says 2012 right now.
EB Games and Gamestop have placeholders dates of October 23rd listed right now.


----------



## BellGreen

It seems legit, because of Nintendo (it even says on website) that ANB is being released in Q4, hence Oct. 23.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Nintendo is not Natsume though so unless Natsume says so I won't get my hopes up too high.
I will still keep you guys updated on what Natsume says.
I am hoping they will confirm October 23rd 2012.


----------



## BellGreen

Me too, I don't want the same case as AC:3DS: they kept changing the dates AND frustrating AC fans.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope it's true, it's a good date. 

Does anyone know when EB Game's site will put it for pre order?


----------



## BellGreen

I don't have EB games near me (I went to Universal Studios Hollywood and I believe there was an EB games store. Should've asked them for a pre-order list >_>)

I believe almost all gaming stores don't have it up for pre-ordering, but maybe.


----------



## Volvagia

Gamestop does though.

And Natsume's online store currently only ships to America.

That sucks, I'm Canadian.


----------



## BellGreen

You can import it if you had the money.

Your North American, and NA and Japan both use NTSC coding. 

So you can pretty much just import it and then you can get it early ^_^

I wouldn't though, Canada and American get it at the same time, so why bother importing xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

You can pre-order now on EB Games site or Gamestop site.

www.ebgames.com
           or
www.gamestop.com

Pre-order Bonus is a Yak Plushie!


----------



## BellGreen

I would pre-order it but I have plans to get NSMB2.


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> You can pre-order now on EB Games site or Gamestop site.
> 
> www.ebgames.com
> or
> www.gamestop.com
> 
> Pre-order Bonus is a Yak Plushie!



But the pre order isn't up on EB games....


----------



## BellGreen

For me, Gamestop is EB games. (Seriously, the ebgames website is the Gamestop website LOl)

They are not too different IMO.


----------



## Volvagia

Gamestop and EB Games= same company. 

But in Canada there is only EB Games.


----------



## BellGreen

Yeah, I forgot to mention 

Gamestop has good service, I just dont like them asking us to join their program or something 

I might get ANB, but I hope gameplay and the main storyline is great.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Look back through the thread and you'll see crops and story have been translated already.
Though I doubt that is the full story of this game.
Anyway..... I know that EB Games and Gamestop are run by the same parent company.
I have had problems with Gamestop employees though that I never had with EB Games  employees.
As so, it's in-store pre-orders that are available now!


----------



## SodaDog

I play harvest moon sometimes. the GBA version is good as the DS version and i am thinking of getting ANB for 3DS when it comes out.

Thomas and Sasha are the best harvest moon characters. Nami is my fave bachelorette in which i married her in DS version.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention
> 
> Gamestop has good service, I just dont like them asking us to join their program or something




The rewards program is worth it man. I got one of my favorite tshirts from collecting up enough points, and I've got a lifetime 10% discount for anything bought there, but that's cause I was a member before they started the new rewards program.
Still, it's pretty nice being able to buy games from there and having the points stack up.
Plus you know, it's free to join.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I already have my copy of ANB pre-ordered.

I also have a copy of Pokemon White 2 pre-ordered.

Also I am Saving up my Reward Points toward some swag!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I've been saving up for the tickets to Zelda Symphony in Boston this October, which is one of the rewards, but I doubt I'll have enough to get it..

anyway. I'll be waiting a little longer to preorder HM, I have a preorder already that I'll have to dish out a hundred bucks for next month. =p


----------



## Volvagia

I'm not gonna pre order Pokemon BW2, I'll just buy it after it's released.

I'm gonna buy HM: ANB, Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, Animal Crossing 3DS and Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney.

And I found out you can save whenever you want in ANB, not just when you go to sleep.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> The rewards program is worth it man. I got one of my favorite tshirts from collecting up enough points, and I've got a lifetime 10% discount for anything bought there, but that's cause I was a member before they started the new rewards program.
> Still, it's pretty nice being able to buy games from there and having the points stack up.
> Plus you know, it's free to join.



I will consider xD

I am getting NSMB2 and Pokemon White 2. From here they both look AMAZING.

I am not considering reserving or something, because I always could buy games at release dates without it (Kingdom Hearts DDD was the only game that needed a reservation so we just went to another store)


----------



## Volvagia

Does anyone else hate how the new cows look? :I


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I haven't seen any Cow images.
I saw the Yak and Llama though.
What do the cows look like?


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: Cow












The patch of hair looks weird.


----------



## BellGreen

:8
I dont like the cows


----------



## Volvagia

Exactly, i liked the old ones. you can get an old style cow from winning the cow festival.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Exactly, i liked the old ones. you can get an old style cow from winning the cow festival.



Great! When I get the ugly cow I will sell it >

I hope ANB has a deep storyline like AP *hums credits song*.
I miss the present and date heart events. I am not a big fan of the "Blue/Yellow" heart event stuff.


----------



## Volvagia

I don't really care for the coloured hearts.

But I hated the flower system in ToTT. hearts represent love better


----------



## BellGreen

I HATED the flowers as well. It's atrocious and unorganized.

I really hate the colored hearts stuff, the heart systems in TOT and AP were much better.

I hope there's a sequel to ANB.

Also, I found it awkward that Tina wants to know about the past girlfriends.

A good timeline I found was TToTT before ANB. So Tina wants to know about Georgia, Laney, etc.


----------



## Volvagia

That's weird xD telling your present gf about other gf's...


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> That's weird xD telling your present gf about other gf's...



AND THEN if you say the right choice which is "Are you jealous?" Tina says shes 

_Jealous_

EDIT: A little bit anyway xD


----------



## Volvagia

xD

I wonder if anyone will go after michelle....


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> xD
> 
> I wonder if anyone will go after michelle....


If someone does, they will probably turn into a little boy who loves pink (before, pink was considered a boy color. Touche.)


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> If someone does, they will probably turn into a little boy who loves pink (before, pink was considered a boy color. Touche.)



Yup, I have a hard time picturing a boy that likes pink though. x3

you got any plans for how you're gonna customize your farm?


----------



## BellGreen

I will probably bunch thrm all together. My crops will most likely be like 5x5 for each crop.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like organizing my crops by what kind of plant they are.
So if I have potatoes, onions, and radishes they would all go in the same field because they all grow under the ground. Whereas I would have pumpkins, watermelon, cucumbers, etc in the same field since they all grow above ground. I'm picky.


----------



## Volvagia

I go by colour... xD

I'm gonna try and fit as many fields as I can. Y'know, to squeeze in that extra money :3


----------



## BellGreen

In AP, I love customizing my crops. I usually just make most of thr fields one and thr other another. It earns me a lot :3


----------



## Volvagia

For my money making strategy, I plant turnips, fertilize em, and make Turnip Salads.

Easy money right here!


----------



## BellGreen

I should make that one day xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

My easy money comes from milk and wool. I have two cows right now that make perfect milk, and three sheep that make perfect wool and one perfect good wool. Rakes in the money, even if it takes a while for the wool to produce.


----------



## Volvagia

It's annoying trying to get great/gold products, cause after they win their according festival, there is only a slim chance that they will produce great/gold items.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

not sure if I've posted in this before but not too recently i was playing HM tale of two towns for the 3ds i highly recommend it to any fan of the series! Only i found it to be realllly slow paced more so than others it takes in game years! And 100,000s just to unlock or get access to the mines which in other HM games was a staple of the series.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It does prove to be time consuming just trying to get the best things.. but I guess that's good?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I just love animals so I could care less what they look like.
Does anyone remember the ostritch?


----------



## BellGreen

Garrett x50 cal said:


> not sure if I've posted in this before but not too recently i was playing HM tale of two towns for the 3ds i highly recommend it to any fan of the series! Only i found it to be realllly slow paced more so than others it takes in game years! And 100,000s just to unlock or get access to the mines which in other HM games was a staple of the series.



I am an avid HM fan, and TToTT didnt appel to me. I found AP much better.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I love all the HM games!
*Smiling and blushing cutely.*
You are all great to talk to about this stuff.


----------



## BellGreen

MDofDarkheart said:


> I love all the HM games!
> *Smiling and blushing cutely.*
> You are all great to talk to about this stuff.



Your not alone about loving the HM games

*hums Animal Parade theme*


----------



## TrainerRosie

I like all of them so far, but I've only been able to play Harvest Moon, Harvest Moon 2, and Harvest Moon 3 for GBC.


----------



## PeterPath

I like to play HM64 because it’s one of the best harvest moon games of the bunch.  I like the upgrading system tool more than in any other game and it has the top cast of characters too.


----------



## Volvagia

Tbh, I _kind of_ don't want ANB anymore... I still want it, it looks fun, but it just doesn't appeal to me as much anymore...


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Tbh, I _kind of_ don't want ANB anymore... I still want it, it looks fun, but it just doesn't appeal to me as much anymore...



Totally same here. HM games are drifting away from me now; the same with Pokemon Games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

BellBringerGreen said:


> I am an avid HM fan, and TToTT didnt appel to me. I found AP much better.


 never played AP why didn't you like ToTT? As far as I know it had the most animals which I'm assuming you like due to liking AP


----------



## Prof Gallows

I really enjoyed ToTT. It wasn't my favorite HM game, since I'm more of a home console player than I am handheld, but it has kept me going for a while. Lots of features when it came to farming, but it was lacking in the characters. They didn't feel like they were really worked on, they just had a few traits and some lines of dialogue.


----------



## BellGreen

Garrett x50 cal said:


> never played AP why didn't you like ToTT? As far as I know it had the most animals which I'm assuming you like due to liking AP



I enjoyed it, but near the end it just didnt appeal to me. I found it kinda fetch-quest-y  too. I found it too easy to raise friendships, and the flower systems arent my thing.

@Prof Gallows
I agree. The characters were barely developed and it shouldnt really be like that in an HM game.


----------



## Volvagia

I didn't like ToTT as well. :\ bland characters, requests sometimes had things you couldn't get until later, eileen's requests asked for too many things, spouses don't do anything, etc.

My favourite DS harvest moon is DS Cute


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I didn't like ToTT as well. :\ bland characters, requests sometimes had things you couldn't get until later, eileen's requests asked for too many things, spouses don't do anything, etc.
> 
> My favourite DS harvest moon is DS Cute



My fave is obviously AP! \^.^/


----------



## BellGreen

Do you guys want me to make a Harvest Moon forum? We could all be admins and such \^.^/


----------



## Volvagia

Guys the official release date is November 6th! You can pre order it on Natsume's site!


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Guys the official release date is November 6th! You can pre order it on Natsume's site!



I saw on Wikipedia as well :3


----------



## Mairmalade

I really like the bonus this time around, too. It will keep my dog and sheep company.  Looking forward to its release~


----------



## BellGreen

Im not gonna get ANB, it just seems different from other games.

I mean, a ring to date? I would just use the ring for, you know, marriage! And the feather is for thr dates!


----------



## Volvagia

I might get it, still deciding... probably will... I do have some money to spend right now...


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> I might get it, still deciding... probably will... I do have some money to spend right now...



Personally I find the style and customization much too tempting to pass up.


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> Personally I find the style and customization much too tempting to pass up.



Im not a big fan of HM customizing.

Plus, the child doesnt look like you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll probably get it later in the year.
Wayyy too many games that I want more coming out in the next few months.


----------



## Juicebox

Sadly, I'm stuck between this and Paper Mario. I'll probably buy this one and then ask for Mario at Christmas.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like ToTT for the animals/crops mostly.
Though I will agree the characters could have been abit better, I still adore them.
There was a storyline but..... it was kind of a boring one.
Requests..... could have done without them prefer AP's tool/gear method to ToTT's method of requested items to get tools/gear.
Though I did like the Outfits in both AP and ToTT.
I can't wait to get ANB! 
I might do a youtube tip video for it than again I might not.

I can never seem to find time for my video and art making anymore.
I might wait to get a few things done by October 31st!

Including getting my costume made that I will hand candy out in!
I will most likely post a photo here once my custome is done!


----------



## BellGreen

MDofDarkheart said:


> I like ToTT for the animals/crops mostly.
> Though I will agree the characters could have been abit better, I still adore them.
> There was a storyline but..... it was kind of a boring one.
> Requests..... could have done without them prefer AP's tool/gear method to ToTT's method of requested items to get tools/gear.
> Though I did like the Outfits in both AP and ToTT.
> I can't wait to get ANB!
> I might do a youtube tip video for it than again I might not.
> 
> I can never seem to find time for my video and art making anymore.
> I might wait to get a few things done by October 31st!
> 
> Including getting my costume made that I will hand candy out in!
> I will most likely post a photo here once my custome is done!


I wont get ANB :c


----------



## Kaiaa

MDofDarkheart said:


> I like ToTT for the animals/crops mostly.
> Though I will agree the characters could have been abit better, I still adore them.
> There was a storyline but..... it was kind of a boring one.
> Requests..... could have done without them prefer AP's tool/gear method to ToTT's method of requested items to get tools/gear.
> Though I did like the Outfits in both AP and ToTT.
> I can't wait to get ANB!
> I might do a youtube tip video for it than again I might not.
> 
> I can never seem to find time for my video and art making anymore.
> I might wait to get a few things done by October 31st!
> 
> Including getting my costume made that I will hand candy out in!
> I will most likely post a photo here once my custome is done!



I cant wait to see the costume! I'm still wondering what I should do for Halloween. I typically hand out candy for my grandparents but I like to dress up too...


----------



## Volvagia

I think I might as well just get ANB...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Just played HM: My little shop for the Wii Ware I thought it was horrible. Why on earth did they try to do a 2-D paper game?!


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I think I might as well just get ANB...



My bro is getting it.
It looks pretty fun, its just that I want Prof Layton and Wii U more.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

ANB drops in stores November 6th!
Natsume.com just put up the pre-order thing saying about it!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Just read the wiki for a new beginning it looks really cool!

Also which is the best HM for the Wii?


----------



## Juicebox

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Just read the wiki for a new beginning it looks really cool!
> 
> Also which is the best HM for the Wii?



I got addicted to my HM: Animal Parade, and it's one of my personal favorites. I highly suggest Animal Parade.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Juicebox said:


> I got addicted to my HM: Animal Parade, and it's one of my personal favorites. I highly suggest Animal Parade.



Any particular reason for it being good?


----------



## Juicebox

Well, there is a very big animal assortment for one, which to me, is the best part of any Harvest Moon game. Not only that, but there is also a lot of crops to choose from. The bachelors and bachelorettes are pretty much the same as Tree of Tranquility, but there are 4 new additions. For bachelorettes, there is the addition of the witch and the Harvest Goddess, and girls have the option of marrying the Harvest King, or the Wizard. Not only that, but all of the bachelors/ettes all have rivals, which means more rival events and children.
Also, you have the option of getting to pick your child's gender, and you can even choose to have two kids, which I don't think has happened in any Harvest moon. Plus, you get to customize your outfit and your children's.


----------



## PapaNer

I'm actually really excited about this game!  It looks very fun   Does anyone know if it has a multiplayer aspect?  Usually I buy games for myself and my girlfriend and I like to buy ones we can play together.

We're both huge fans of HM and AC. :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yes, it does have multiplayer aspects. Crop sharing and.. something else I think.
Not really sure on it though.


----------



## PapaNer

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes, it does have multiplayer aspects. Crop sharing and.. something else I think.
> Not really sure on it though.



Neato!  Time for more research of games instead of actual work work!


----------



## BellGreen

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Any particular reason for it being good?



UNBLAND characters, pretty good artwork, pretty unique, and doesnt LAG TO DEATH like ToTT.
The storyline is pretty good. Unlike ToT (Tree of Tranquility, direct prequel), the storyline is actually needed to do 3/4ths of the stuff in the game.
Plus, the ending of the full game (Main Storyline is summoning Harvest King, and to unlock the New Game +, you need a child.) is much sadder/


----------



## Prof Gallows

I never played Animal Parade, but after looking at it, it looks really nice.
I'm not too into taking care of animals in HM games, I prefer tending to crops and plants, but the big assortment of crops in it looks really nice. If I could I'd see about getting it, but I can't.

You should give A New Beginning a chance, from all the videos I've watched it looks like it's 300 times more fun than ToTT.


----------



## Volvagia

Prof Gallows said:


> You should give A New Beginning a chance, from all the videos I've watched it looks like it's 300 times more fun than ToTT.



I might get it... I can't decide @_@ I might not get it at release, but eventually...


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I might get it... I can't decide @_@ I might not get it at release, but eventually...



The doll bonuses are extra cool... My brother is getting it.

I am still saving up for Prof. Layton. The 1 top thing on my list.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> The doll bonuses are extra cool... My brother is getting it.
> 
> I am still saving up for Prof. Layton. The 1 top thing on my list.



I'm really confused, the games I want that already have a release or out already are Professor Layton, Dream Drop Distance and A New Beginning. I'm not gonna get all three... I love Professor Layton, DDD is already out so I guess I can get it whenever I want, plus I have 358/2 days, and ANB has dating and customization... hard to pass up....

My sis might get me PL, and if she does, well I guess I can get ANB!


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I'm really confused, the games I want that already have a release or out already are Professor Layton, Dream Drop Distance and A New Beginning. I'm not gonna get all three... I love Professor Layton, DDD is already out so I guess I can get it whenever I want, plus I have 358/2 days, and ANB has dating and customization... hard to pass up....
> 
> My sis might get me PL, and if she does, well I guess I can get ANB!


Prof. Layton and W2 are very close... My mom will let me get either, and I still dont know... Pokemon has really gotten boring for me now.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> Prof. Layton and W2 are very close... My mom will let me get either, and I still dont know... Pokemon has really gotten boring for me now.



I'm going to get Black 2 after release.

If I do get this game, can't wait to decorate my farm  And for the garden show I will have silver cow statues <333


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I'm going to get Black 2 after release.
> 
> If I do get this game, can't wait to decorate my farm  And for the garden show I will have silver cow statues <333


Plus, the plushies are really adorable for some reason.... I bet a lot of people will have trouble deciding between yak or cow...

So I just watched Last Specter ending... Totally did not think it was that sad. Lets hope Loosha is happily swimming :') I was pretty close to crying also :-(


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am getting White 2.
Pre-ordered this already!

I plan to get AC3DS when it comes out.
I am hoping for a March 2013 release date so I can ask my family for it/the cash to get it as a Birthday gift.

I am getting ANB with Yak Plushie bonus!
Pre-ordered this already!


----------



## Volvagia

My birthday's in June... not much hope to get these as a present xD

There's something called Chocolate Jam in this game... o3o In the Japanese one anyways. Thy'll probably translate it to chocolate spread, like nutella

Oh, and if anyone wants to marry Yuri: http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/yuri.php

and Witch Princess http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/witch-princess.php


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am planning to marry Sanjay/Celka as a girl now.
I think I'll got for either Witch Princess or Michelle as a boy.


----------



## mattmagician

New game looks really good, can't wait to play it.


----------



## Kaiaa

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am planning to marry Sanjay/Celka as a girl now..



I doubt I'll play as a boy but as a girl I'm not sure who I'll marry anymore. In all honesty, and I have been thinking this for a while now....I don't like any of the guys  One is too feminine for my taste in a partner, one is a jerk, one looks like a child, and the rest look kinda girly (I know they aren't wearing dresses but the clothes kinda remind me of dresses). I may just marry Soseki since he looks more manly than the others. I did want to marry Neil but I don't like how mean he is all the time, supposedly even after marriage.


----------



## BellGreen

mattmagician said:


> New game looks really good, can't wait to play it.



New game looks really bad, CAN wait to play it


----------



## Volvagia

I'm only gonna play as a girl, gonna get Allen, Rod and Neil to blue heart, and then wait for Neil's reverse confession. IDK why; I always like raising them all to the max before dating and then pick one. Sanjay, Segoku and Amir would take too long and I'm an impatient person so yeah.

Oh and Kaiaa, Neil is a jerk at first, then after you start dating he's just a little rude but I think after marriage he's completely nice (but ofc he still has a tiny bit of rudeness). So he isn't really 'mean' after marriage. And his blushing face is adorable!


----------



## Kaiaa

Volvagia said:


> I'm only gonna play as a girl, gonna get Allen, Rod and Neil to blue heart, and then wait for Neil's reverse confession. IDK why; I always like raising them all to the max before dating and then pick one. Sanjay, Segoku and Amir would take too long and I'm an impatient person so yeah.
> 
> Oh and Kaiaa, Neil is a jerk at first, then after you start dating he's just a little rude but I think after marriage he's completely nice (but ofc he still has a tiny bit of rudeness). So he isn't really 'mean' after marriage. And his blushing face is adorable!



Neil is definitely cute imo. I hope it's true that he turns nice after marriage cause if so, I'd marry him.


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Neil is definitely cute imo. I hope it's true that he turns nice after marriage cause if so, I'd marry him.



You can check his dialogue here : http://fogu.com/hmforum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=145805


----------



## Toeto

I always played Harvest Moon 'a wonderful life' on gamecube, loved it.


----------



## mattmagician

I'm hoping this one is as good if not better than Friend of Mineral Town. One of the best, if not the best IMO.


----------



## Volvagia

A lot of people are saying this is the best HM game, and it looks like it will be very impressive. the fact that you can do so many more things like customizing your character and town really add to the good reviews.


----------



## Kaiaa

Volvagia said:


> You can check his dialogue here : http://fogu.com/hmforum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=145805



Thanks for this! He still sounds like a jerk but I know in the English version he won't be as rude.




Toeto said:


> I always played Harvest Moon 'a wonderful life' on gamecube, loved it.



Another wonderful life (the girls version) was my absolute favorite....I've said this time and time again but I would really love if they made another harvest moon game like a/another wonderful life. I loved seeing my child grow up into an adult and become whatever he wanted to be (influenced by me of course). Seeing and getting to know your neighbors...experiencing heartbreak (when Nina died)...Watching your neighbors grow up and change over the years.....Just something about that made the game such a beautiful game. A/another wonderful life wasn't all about marriage, it was about living your life, a beautiful life.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Thanks for this! He still sounds like a jerk but I know in the English version he won't be as rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another wonderful life (the girls version) was my absolute favorite....I've said this time and time again but I would really love if they made another harvest moon game like a/another wonderful life. I loved seeing my child grow up into an adult and become whatever he wanted to be (influenced by me of course). Seeing and getting to know your neighbors...experiencing heartbreak (when Nina died)...Watching your neighbors grow up and change over the years.....Just something about that made the game such a beautiful game. A/another wonderful life wasn't all about marriage, it was about living your life, a beautiful life.


Personally I thought AWL was the best game.

I might get ANB but I really want PROF LAYTON..


----------



## Justin

Hmm, you guys are really making me consider getting the new 3DS Harvest Moon. Never really gave a Harvest Moon game a real chance honestly. I had one on the Gamecube way way back and probably played it for like an hour and gave up.


----------



## BellGreen

Justin said:


> Hmm, you guys are really making me consider getting the new 3DS Harvest Moon. Never really gave a Harvest Moon game a real chance honestly. I had one on the Gamecube way way back and probably played it for like an hour and gave up.



Theres a lot of stuff in there. Marriage. Having children. Farming. Ranching. A ton. In the gamecube one, that was the best one. Girls get jealous and hate you when you marry someone else (and you woo them) and theres even death.

All in an E-rated game.


----------



## Volvagia

I've never played AWL sadly. It seems great though. The only marriage candidate I like is Rock, so I wouldn't have a hard time deciding. 

In Sunshine Islands, I had a hard time picking between Will, Mark and Vaughn.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm in agreement with you on Allen, Volvagia. 

Just bought my pre-order on Natsume's store. Super adorable cow you will soon be mine!


----------



## Juicebox

Kaiaa said:


> Another wonderful life (the girls version) was my absolute favorite....I've said this time and time again but I would really love if they made another harvest moon game like a/another wonderful life. I loved seeing my child grow up into an adult and become whatever he wanted to be (influenced by me of course). Seeing and getting to know your neighbors...experiencing heartbreak (when Nina died)...Watching your neighbors grow up and change over the years.....Just something about that made the game such a beautiful game. A/another wonderful life wasn't all about marriage, it was about living your life, a beautiful life.


Couldn't have said it better myself. AWL was more than just an RPG, it was a beautiful story. I really hope for a similar game in the future.


----------



## Toeto

How is the 3ds one?
Im considering buying Harvest Moon or Black 2..


----------



## Mairmalade

Toeto said:


> How is the 3ds one?
> Im considering buying Harvest Moon or Black 2..



Do you mean the upcoming title in November or Tale of Two Towns for the DS? A New Beginning has yet to be released for NA/EU.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I'm in agreement with you on Allen, Volvagia.



Allen's cute but his personality is such a turn off....


----------



## Kaiaa

Volvagia said:


> Allen's cute but his personality is such a turn off....



That's exactly what I think. I wanted to marry him but then I found out how...well I just personally don't like that in a partner lol


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> That's exactly what I think. I wanted to marry him but then I found out how...well I just personally don't like that in a partner lol



yeah, he's stuck up and possessive ...

like he says "Am I a nice person? Damn straight I am."


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> yeah, he's stuck up and possessive ...
> 
> like he says "Am I a nice person? Damn straight I am."



Cocky for sure. Maybe I'll go after Neil? I don't know ;_;


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Cocky for sure. Maybe I'll go after Neil? I don't know ;_;



Rod = always happy and loves adventures (by this his outfit you can tell he's a little childish too)
Sengoku = nice but always talking about his age (I'm assuming he's 30+)
Sanjay = kind and modest, Amir's butler
Amir = often talks about his home because he's a foreign prince
Neil = rude and serious at first but later you will see that he's pretty nice
Allen = stuck up and possessive, but sweet (he calls you princess no matter what nickname you want him to call you )

This pretty much sums up their personalities, if you want to know more just ask :-D

And for fun I'm going to estimate their ages (and by this I'm assuming the MC is 18-20)
Rod: 18-19
Neil: 19-21
Allen: 22
Amir: 22-23
Sanjay: 26
Sengoku: 34

Oh man, why is Sengoku so old. >_>


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am going to say this much for the guy characters.
"Don't judge a book by it's cover." and "First impressions can often be wrong."
As in just because they seem one way at first doesn't mean that they really are that way the whole time.

I guess the same can be said for the girl characters too.


----------



## Volvagia

yes, but I took all my info judging on character dialog, official bios, people on Fogu have already played it and I look there as well, so technically it's not 'first impressions'.


----------



## Juicebox

Right now, I think I'm going for Iroha. She seems to have an interesting back story, and plus she's really pretty! On my girl file, I'm considering Sanjay or Amir.

I'm also pretty happy about the cross dressing in this game. I really, really hope it doesn't get taken out in the US.


----------



## Volvagia

Me too, I wanna dress my girl in boy's clothes


----------



## joviae

The only Harvest Moon game I've played is HM: Grand Bazaar. I actually like it a lot! I'm looking forward to the game that's coming out soon. Being able to customize things is a definite plus.


----------



## Kaiaa

Juicebox said:


> Right now, I think I'm going for Iroha. She seems to have an interesting back story, and plus she's really pretty! On my girl file, I'm considering Sanjay or Amir.
> 
> I'm also pretty happy about the cross dressing in this game. I really, really hope it doesn't get taken out in the US.



I highly doubt that it will get taken out in the US. Yeah its not considered normal for a boy to wear a dress but it shouldn't be taken out because people are afraid of it lol I would like to wear some of the boys clothes too if I felt like it.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> I highly doubt that it will get taken out in the US. Yeah its not considered normal for a boy to wear a dress but it shouldn't be taken out because people are afraid of it lol I would like to wear some of the boys clothes too if I felt like it.



We got a lot of Japanese Americans here too.

I'll marry Yuri


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I highly doubt that it will get taken out in the US. Yeah its not considered normal for a boy to wear a dress but it shouldn't be taken out because people are afraid of it lol I would like to wear some of the boys clothes too if I felt like it.



cross-dressing is one of the things we looked forward too, I doubt they would take it out as well.

BellBringerGreen : http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/yuri.php


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> cross-dressing is one of the things we looked forward too, I doubt they would take it out as well.
> 
> BellBringerGreen : http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/yuri.php



Yeah, I already saw LOL

It sucks how you can't see her heart level... but my brother is doing Tina so....


----------



## saratoga

This game really is sooo much fun. I had it preordered back in February (That's when the game came out here in Japan) and probably am in my 3rd year Fall now, married to Sengoku. I see that they changed some of the names in localization which makes it a little confusing for me to read the thread but I think I figured out most of the changes


----------



## Volvagia

saratoga said:


> This game really is sooo much fun. I had it preordered back in February (That's when the game came out here in Japan) and probably am in my 3rd year Fall now, married to Sengoku. I see that they changed some of the names in localization which makes it a little confusing for me to read the thread but I think I figured out most of the changes



cool! I have a question, are materials hard to get? I hear money is easy to get, but what about materials like lumber, stone, diamond, etc?


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> cool! I have a question, are materials hard to get? I hear money is easy to get, but what about materials like lumber, stone, diamond, etc?



i heard there's tons more tools like Ice Pick or something 0.0


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> i heard there's tons more tools like Ice Pick or something 0.0



Only 3 new tools, but altogether there are a lot.

The old tools are:
_Sickle_, _Hoe_, _Watering Can_, _Milker_, _Brush_, _Hammer_, _Axe_, Bell, Stethoscope,_ Fishing Rod_ and _Clippers_.

The new tools are: 
Ice Drill (can only use in Snowland), Pitchfork (for cleaning the animals' messes) and Fish Traps.

Tools in italics have upgrades.


----------



## Mairmalade

Wait. The brush is actually upgradable in ANB?


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Wait. The brush is actually upgradable in ANB?



Yep, it turns into the Speedy Brush with 3x Copper and 1x Brown Alpaca Wool. It's useful when you're in a rush and brushing the animals can get boring.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> Yep, it turns into the Speedy Brush with 3x Copper and 1x Brown Alpaca Wool. It's useful when you're in a rush and brushing the animals can get boring.



I just wish it were a fast process without having to upgrade. A brush is a brush.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I just wish it were a fast process without having to upgrade. A brush is a brush.



That's true. x_x


----------



## Juicebox

Volvagia said:


> Only 3 new tools, but altogether there are a lot.
> 
> The old tools are:
> _Sickle_, _Hoe_, _Watering Can_, _Milker_, _Brush_, _Hammer_, _Axe_, Bell, Stethoscope,_ Fishing Rod_ and _Clippers_.
> 
> The new tools are:
> Ice Drill (can only use in Snowland), Pitchfork (for cleaning the animals' messes) and Fish Traps.
> 
> Tools in italics have upgrades.


I think that it's sort of funny that I have to clean up after my animals now. This will finally teach kids that as well as feeding animals, you also have to clean up after them. This was something I had overlooked as a kid. Maybe future generations will be saved from unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Kaiaa

Haha it's about time we cleaned up after our animals, sure it's another chore but it adds to the reality of taking care of animals. Personally I don't mind upgrading things its like a little achievement.  I just kinda hope my kid/spouse helps with the chores, is that confirmed or does anyone know?


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Haha it's about time we cleaned up after our animals, sure it's another chore but it adds to the reality of taking care of animals. Personally I don't mind upgrading things its like a little achievement.  I just kinda hope my kid/spouse helps with the chores, is that confirmed or does anyone know?



 I read somewhere (I believe it was gamefaq's message board) that the spouse collects things for you? I'm not 100% sure, but I do know for a fact that you can share meals with them!


----------



## Kaiaa

Awesome! I've been craving more interaction between your spouse and child. It just seems that after your married its like...woo hoo...now what?


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Awesome! I've been craving more interaction between your spouse and child. It just seems that after your married its like...woo hoo...now what?



Same here! Nothing really happened in previous games, it felt like you were roommates and not so much married.


----------



## saratoga

Volvagia said:


> cool! I have a question, are materials hard to get? I hear money is easy to get, but what about materials like lumber, stone, diamond, etc?



Yeah, all of that is really easy. It helps to collect things in your first few seasons (even though you won't be able to do a whole lot with them), because eventually you'll need stuff like empty cans (the kind you fish up) to upgrade stuff, and you'll wish you had saved all that crap 

Spouse interaction is up as well. If you don't talk to them for a few days they will actually leave your house and go pout in their old house, when you go up to them they will say how lonely they've felt, etc. Also they'll make you breakfast, lunch, dinner (if you want them to) as well as collect things for you on the weekends.


----------



## Volvagia

saratoga said:


> Yeah, all of that is really easy. It helps to collect things in your first few seasons (even though you won't be able to do a whole lot with them), because eventually you'll need stuff like empty cans (the kind you fish up) to upgrade stuff, and you'll wish you had saved all that crap
> 
> Spouse interaction is up as well. If you don't talk to them for a few days they will actually leave your house and go pout in their old house, when you go up to them they will say how lonely they've felt, etc. Also they'll make you breakfast, lunch, dinner (if you want them to) as well as collect things for you on the weekends.



Thanks, and that's good to hear!


----------



## Juicebox

saratoga said:


> Yeah, all of that is really easy. It helps to collect things in your first few seasons (even though you won't be able to do a whole lot with them), because eventually you'll need stuff like empty cans (the kind you fish up) to upgrade stuff, and you'll wish you had saved all that crap
> 
> Spouse interaction is up as well. If you don't talk to them for a few days they will actually leave your house and go pout in their old house, when you go up to them they will say how lonely they've felt, etc. Also they'll make you breakfast, lunch, dinner (if you want them to) as well as collect things for you on the weekends.



That's good. In Grand Bazaar, Daisy ended up almost being like furniture. I'm also glad that I get meals, because it at least gives them some kind of purpose.


----------



## saratoga

The meals they make you can be really helpful. Usually I'll do my "hard" chores in the morning--stuff that makes me tired, like brushing the animals, milking the cows, watering the plants etc. Then I go in for lunch and I am almost replenished. If you make the food yourself however you'll be able to replenish a lot more, and if you make one thing at lunchtime, it'll always put an extra in your inventory (in other words: you have the ingredients to only make one omelet, but it 2x it anyways as a "bonus"). Hope that makes sense  It's good because after that I usually go mining, and that tires me out so I eat the extra of the lunch/breakfast I made earlier and go right back to being near full health.


----------



## Justin

Might be worth checking for the game next week ahead of the "official" release date.



> 1. Did the release date change?
> Yes.  Harvest Moon: A New Beginning now has a soft release date.  That means the game has started shipping to all retail outlets that will carry it.  Depending on the retail chain and how quick they are, you should start seeing on store shelves as early as next week (10/22 -10/26).
> For our Canadian fans?the game has shipped up north as well, but it might take just a little more time to hit the shelves.


----------



## Volvagia

Justin said:


> Might be worth checking for the game next week ahead of the "official" release date.



yep, I saw that on their facebook!  



Spoiler: If you want to read the full FAQ



***--->NOT ALL PRE ORDERS WILL SHIP TODAY

1. Did the release date change?
Yes.  Harvest Moon: A New Beginning now has a soft release date.  That means the game has started shipping to all retail outlets that will carry it.  Depending on the retail chain and how quick they are, you should start seeing on store shelves as early as next week (10/22 -10/26). 
For our Canadian fans…the game has shipped up north as well, but it might take just a little more time to hit the shelves.

2. Can I still get a COW or YAK from the Natsume Online Store?
Orders for the Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) remain unchanged and will stay open until 12:00pm PST (that's Noon) on October 29th, at which point they will disappear. The bundle of the Plush Yak and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning will be staying on the site with no determined end date at this time.

3. Did MY pre-order ship today?
ONLY customers who receive a tracking number by email have a confirmed order shipping.  We received so many pre-orders, it's going to take us 4-5 business days to package and ship everything out.

4. I ordered my copy from the Natsume Online Store before that other person, but they got their order first!  No Fair!
Here's a loose order of how shipping is handled:
a) The Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) will start shipping on Friday (10/19) based on the date it was ordered. 
b) The Yak and HM ANB will start shipping on Tuesday (10/23) based on the date it was ordered…someone left the barn doors open and we have to spend the next couple of days rounding them up.
c) If you ordered both (Yak & Cow), your order will ship on Tuesday (10/23)

5. I pre-ordered from GameStop or Amazon, when do I get my game?
Each retailer is responsible for shipping their own orders; fans who pre-ordered from other companies should hopefully start seeing their games late next week or early next (10/29 – 11/2) depending on the shipping method.

Posted on Oct. 19th



It kind of sucks that it will take longer to reach Canada, but still, they're releasing it early so I don't have a problem with it!


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> yep, I saw that on their facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you want to read the full FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> ***--->NOT ALL PRE ORDERS WILL SHIP TODAY
> 
> 1. Did the release date change?
> Yes.  Harvest Moon: A New Beginning now has a soft release date.  That means the game has started shipping to all retail outlets that will carry it.  Depending on the retail chain and how quick they are, you should start seeing on store shelves as early as next week (10/22 -10/26).
> For our Canadian fans…the game has shipped up north as well, but it might take just a little more time to hit the shelves.
> 
> 2. Can I still get a COW or YAK from the Natsume Online Store?
> Orders for the Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) remain unchanged and will stay open until 12:00pm PST (that's Noon) on October 29th, at which point they will disappear. The bundle of the Plush Yak and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning will be staying on the site with no determined end date at this time.
> 
> 3. Did MY pre-order ship today?
> ONLY customers who receive a tracking number by email have a confirmed order shipping.  We received so many pre-orders, it's going to take us 4-5 business days to package and ship everything out.
> 
> 4. I ordered my copy from the Natsume Online Store before that other person, but they got their order first!  No Fair!
> Here's a loose order of how shipping is handled:
> a) The Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) will start shipping on Friday (10/19) based on the date it was ordered.
> b) The Yak and HM ANB will start shipping on Tuesday (10/23) based on the date it was ordered…someone left the barn doors open and we have to spend the next couple of days rounding them up.
> c) If you ordered both (Yak & Cow), your order will ship on Tuesday (10/23)
> 
> 5. I pre-ordered from GameStop or Amazon, when do I get my game?
> Each retailer is responsible for shipping their own orders; fans who pre-ordered from other companies should hopefully start seeing their games late next week or early next (10/29 – 11/2) depending on the shipping method.
> 
> Posted on Oct. 19th
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of sucks that it will take longer to reach Canada, but still, they're releasing it early so I don't have a problem with it!


OMG FINALLY. One of my friends online.

It does suck that it will take a while, but the wait will be worth it


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> OMG FINALLY. One of my friends online.
> 
> It does suck that it will take a while, but the wait will be worth it



Definitely! I can't wait to finally customize my town~

have any of you guys got the game yet?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Just started my Animal Parade play through due to recommendations here on TBT.


----------



## Juicebox

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Just started my Animal Parade play through due to recommendations here on TBT.



That's good. It might take a awhile to pick up the pace (then again, all Harvest Moon games start out pretty slow) but it goes way faster than ToTT.


----------



## Kaiaa

I canceled my preorder for now but when I save up a bit more money I will get a New Beginning from Natsume. I really want the Yak and I think I can still get him even after preoder time if I buy from Natsume, right?


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I canceled my preorder for now but when I save up a bit more money I will get a New Beginning from Natsume. I really want the Yak and I think I can still get him even after preoder time if I buy from Natsume, right?



Well since the game is out on 11/6, I don't think you would get the yak after then. I'm not 100 percent sure though


----------



## Kaiaa

Reading this:
2. Can I still get a COW or YAK from the Natsume Online Store?
Orders for the Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) remain unchanged and will stay open until 12:00pm PST (that's Noon) on October 29th, at which point they will disappear. The bundle of the Plush Yak and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning will be staying on the site with no determined end date at this time.

leads me to assume I will still get it but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Reading this:
> 2. Can I still get a COW or YAK from the Natsume Online Store?
> Orders for the Anniversary Edition (Premium Plush Cow) remain unchanged and will stay open until 12:00pm PST (that's Noon) on October 29th, at which point they will disappear. The bundle of the Plush Yak and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning will be staying on the site with no determined end date at this time.
> 
> leads me to assume I will still get it but I don't know for sure.



I'll let you know if they post anything on their facebook :-D

GREAT news for Canadian fans: EB Games now has the game in stock! (at least THEY heard about the soft release; Target did as well but that's only for Americans) Since there's a lot in stock, if you buy it now, the site says 'ships in 24 hours'. :-D 

So if you buy it today, there's a chance you can get it before November 6th.


----------



## PapaNer

The Gamestop Website is now selling this game.  Also, I called and was told they had them in stock at the store, will be picking it up this weekend when i find the time


----------



## Kaiaa

Does anyone have their copy yet? Since it had a soft release I wondered if anyone had picked it up yet.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Does anyone have their copy yet? Since it had a soft release I wondered if anyone had picked it up yet.



My brother picked it up! Pretty good so far! Green hair and work clothes right here!


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Does anyone have their copy yet? Since it had a soft release I wondered if anyone had picked it up yet.



I got mine yesterday at EB Games! :-D I'm on Spring 10, I like to take my time lol. My schedule is: wake up, let out cow, water plants, forage, ship items, forage again, water plants, put cow back in, sleep.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I got mine yesterday at EB Games! :-D I'm on Spring 10, I like to take my time lol. My schedule is: wake up, let out cow, water plants, forage, ship items, forage again, water plants, put cow back in, sleep.



I really need to see Neil for that cow... Lol
Watering plants takes SO MUCH HEARTS. Even filling it up costs half a heart!


----------



## Kaiaa

Gahhh I'm so jealous you guys have it already! Without spoiling the game, what are your first impressions on it?


----------



## Mairmalade

I have a huge dilemma now. I shipped my ANB copy off to a friend and the new copy I purchased should arrive near the end of the week. The problem is I have yet to buy a 3DS XL because I'm waiting for redesigns. I saw the new pink/white and all black models which will be coming in the near future. One of those or a possible TBA themed one would be awesome. I don't know if I should just cave and buy a black/red XL so I can begin immediately when I get it or wait a couple months. However, I'm not sure if I can wait a month...or two! D:

How is it so far for those that have it? I'd love to know how the first few days are (cow choices, early items, characters, customization, farm land...that kinda thing). I don't mind spoilers -- I've already kinda spoiled it a bit for myself. Please use spoiler tags because of other members, though!


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> I have a huge dilemma now. I shipped my ANB copy off to a friend and the new copy I purchased should arrive near the end of the week. The problem is I have yet to buy a 3DS XL because I'm waiting for redesigns. I saw the new pink/white and all black models which will be coming in the near future. One of those or a possible TBA themed one would be awesome. I don't know if I should just cave and buy a black/red XL so I can begin immediately when I get it or wait a couple months. However, I'm not sure if I can wait a month...or two! D:
> 
> How is it so far for those that have it? I'd love to know how the first few days are (cow choices, early items, characters, customization, farm land...that kinda thing). I don't mind spoilers -- I've already kinda spoiled it a bit for myself. Please use spoiler tags because of other members, though!





Spoiler



1. SO MUCH TUTORIALS.
2. PLAY PLAY PLAY
3. More tutorials.
3. You meet Neil with only ONE cow choice
4. No bachlorettes at all at first.
5. 4by2 crop land things. A seed is worth 4 till spots.


Theres more, it kinda starts out slow


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

To whoever has ANB how do you make things like benches? do you have to collect materials? pay money? Or is it all free and readily available?


----------



## BellGreen

Garrett x50 cal said:


> To whoever has ANB how do you make things like benches? do you have to collect materials? pay money? Or is it all free and readily available?




No you need to collect so much suppplies and money. It's not available at first.


----------



## Juicebox

I really need to go check my Gamestop and see if it's in stock, because this is the first handheld Harvest Moon that I've been legitimately excited about.


----------



## Volvagia

Garrett x50 cal said:


> To whoever has ANB how do you make things like benches? do you have to collect materials? pay money? Or is it all free and readily available?



You unlock the blueprints on Spring 25, the same day Rebecca moves in. You start out with some blueprints, but the rest you have to buy. It takes materials, but no money, unless you want to buy materials from Rebecca. I believe she sells Iron, Copper, Stone and lumber but other rare materials such as Black Lumber or Platinum you have to get yourself.

Now for some info...



Spoiler: First Month (spoilers)



The games starts off slow, until Spring 9 there isn't much to do expect forage and plant your crops. And you will be flooded with useless tutorials.  On the 9th, Neil moves in and gives you a cow. For girls this means the first bachelor has arrived and you can start to get milk from your cow; for guys it's just the latter. On the 15th, Iroha will move in. She will give you a Hammer and an Axe, useful for cutting down those annoying trees and getting lumber. If you want to raise her friendship, give her Small Rocks as she likes those.  Now you have a number of things to do; plant crops, forage, take care of your cow and woo Neil or Iroha. On the 20th you will receive Fish Traps from Dunhill. You can set these up and catch prawns, fish, coins, old boots etc. On the 25th, Rebecca moves in! What does this mean? You can start customizing your town! After a little tutorial, you can buy a number of blueprints from her, and edit your town. On the 27th you will meet the Harvest Godess and you'll unlock Multiplayer. And finally on the 30th there will be a crop festival, which you need a crop with 1.5 stars or higher to win. You will raise FP with everyone just by participating!

And my info for spring stops there because I'm only on the 29th. 





Spoiler: First Impressions



I would say the graphics are pretty good, the frame rate is a bit slow in the town, making the game a bit choppier, but in houses or in the forest/mountain area, it runs very smoothly. A couple of noticeable typos. (The worst was when Dunhill says he's gonna give you recipes but instead gives you fish traps) I love how the villagers sometimes walk around your barn but at the same time it's kind of creepy. and the start is very slow, but don't worry, things will pick up their pace.





Spoiler: Tips



-Hoard everything, especially rocks and branches. The only foraged things I recommend selling are insects, and use cooking items like Shiitake to make recipes and sell those. The recipes are pretty vague so when it says 'Mushroom' you can use any kind of mushroom including Poison Mushrooms and so on.
-When harvesting crops, turn them into meals! They will sell for higher. Some examples are Turnip > Turnip Salad and Potato > Potato Pancakes.
-If you want to befriend Neil, give him Treats. You can buy it at his shop for 10 G and it raises 300 FP with him.
-Forage 2+ times a day. I usually forage 3 times a day and this alone could give you 1000 G, if you ship all the insects. 
-Fish Traps: Sell the prawns and crabs, cook any fish you have into Grilled Fish (they ship for a lot), keep 5 bottles as you will need them for maker sheds, ship fish bones or old boots and right now I'm keeping my coins just in case but I dunno if you should sell them.
-When you unlock Edit Mode the first things you should make are supply sheds or chicken coops.





Spoiler: My Progress?



Spring 29th, 10 hours in, 53,174 G, 639 critters caught, 77,504 G made form shipping goods, crops harvested: 148, 779 items foraged, triggered Neil's black heart event, Neil at a purple heart!!



Yeah... I could go on about this game all day...If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Mairmalade

Juicebox said:


> I really need to go check my Gamestop and see if it's in stock, because this is the first handheld Harvest Moon that I've been legitimately excited about.



oh my god I know

When the first DS one arrived I thought it was going to be awesome. Didn't care for it at all, though. Nor did I care about any of the ones following it. ANB is different enough for me to give it another go. 

Also thanks for all the useful information, Volvagia.  Wish I were able to get the hammer/axe earlier. The faster I can get to gathering materials the better progress I'd have. : p


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Also thanks for all the useful information, Volvagia.  Wish I were able to get the hammer/axe earlier. The faster I can get to gathering materials the better progress I'd have. : p




Yeah, and it's really annoying because there are so many trees around...


----------



## Mairmalade

;-;
hurt me


----------



## micnmindisney

It is better game than the other Harvest Moon for handhelds were, in my opinion.  I just got it saturday .


----------



## Mairmalade

micnmindisney said:


> It is better game than the other Harvest Moon for handhelds were, in my opinion.  I just got it saturday .



Compared to the DS installments, yes. : p Can't get much worse. Still always going to be a lover of FoMT <3


----------



## micnmindisney

Thank you that is so useful for I have just started.   do you know how to feed animals in the forest?


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Compared to the DS installments, yes. : p Can't get much worse. Still always going to be a lover of FoMT <3



I agree, ANB is amazing compared to the other HM DS games, especially ToTT which was a real disappointment.  



micnmindisney said:


> Thank you that is so useful for I have just started.   do you know how to feed animals in the forest?



Glad it is  You just throw the item and they will come and eat it, just like in ToTT. All I know is that the boars like mushrooms which can easily be found in the forest/mountain area. :-D


----------



## BellGreen

ANB needs to be more 3D IMO.


----------



## Kaiaa

Hopefully my game ships out tomorrow. I ordered on the 2nd but since the game didn't "officially" come out until the 6th I guess I can wait. I ordered 2nd day shipping and I probably won't see it until monday or tuesday, what a drag...


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> ANB needs to be more 3D IMO.



I think the amount of 3D is okay, if it's too 3D it hurts my eyes, plus it's a casual game.


----------



## Mairmalade

I have a feeling I won't use 3D whatsoever. I had tested it once and it bothered me ._.


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> I have a feeling I won't use 3D whatsoever. I had tested it once and it bothered me ._.



The 3D is no use, it just brings all the main stuff like the tools and stuff.

So I don't use it much either.


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: sad



Okay, now I'm on Summer 19. The cooking festival is on the 21st and the Crop Festival is on the 30th. You need a 1.5* or higher to win the beginner's rank, of which I have for both. Since I'm pretty much guaranteed to win both, I'll get +4000 FP with all the villagers, and Neil will probably be at a blue heart by then. But I have to wait until Fall to date him, cause his purple heart event needs requirements of which can only be made in Fall or later! :-(


----------



## BellGreen

I am marrying Yuri! Know why?

SHE LOVES SMALL BRANCHES!


----------



## Volvagia

I accidentally turned ALL my small branches into small lumber... and for town renovation #2, to make the 10 bushes you need 50 small branch... I saved up 33 now.


----------



## Kaia

My favorite HM is A Wonderful Life for the gamecube :B Loved that game, married Nami, then Celia. A complaint about the HM series is that it just takes sooooooo much time == Half the time I feel like I'm accomplishing nothing. Not to mention that it's very tedious trying to get all of the recipes and upgrading your house.


----------



## Mairmalade

Finally got my 3DS XL a couple days ago.  Almost at summer of year one. Spring has been really slow (as I've been informed) but after having the blueprints unlocked I can tell the gold I have now will quickly vanish. D: I've been saving at 11:55 on the crop festival and resetting hoping that my one-star crop will win eventually. I've gotten third place consistently so I should just move on soon.

Sucks that I won't be able to unlock the mine for awhile. Materials (iron/copper) are very expensive. ._.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Finally got my 3DS XL a couple days ago.  Almost at summer of year one. Spring has been really slow (as I've been informed) but after having the blueprints unlocked I can tell the gold I have now will quickly vanish. D: I've been saving at 11:55 on the crop festival and resetting hoping that my one-star crop will win eventually. I've gotten third place consistently so I should just move on soon.
> 
> Sucks that I won't be able to unlock the mine for awhile. Materials (iron/copper) are very expensive. ._.



You need a 1.5 star or higher to win the beginner's rank contest, I had the same problem as you D:

They really are... you'll be surprised at how many iron and copper you can find laying on the ground in the mine >_< 



Spoiler: progress



Fall 17, 195 000 G
Neil at a green heart, now dating. :-D :-D
Town renovation #4
2 cows (Milly and Daisy), 1 chicken (Cucco), 1 Silkie chicken (Puffs) (got the egg through wi-fi), 1 sheep (Baabar), 1 horse (Epona), 1 cat (Duster) and 1 dog (Koko).
Unlocked the mine, I think I have an overstock of silver xD


----------



## Mairmalade

That's why then. Darn. D:
I'll get it next festival.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> That's why then. Darn. D:
> I'll get it next festival.



Only water your plants before you add fertilizer and water once a day for fertilized crops, this way the fertilizer will have max effect.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> Only water your plants before you add fertilizer and water once a day for fertilized crops, this way the fertilizer will have max effect.



Yeah I always water them first and add it afterwards.


----------



## Volvagia

I won the Chicken Festival so now my Silkie Chicken, Puffs, produces 3* Golden Silkie Eggs  Each one ships for about 1300 G. And I triggered Neil's green heart event, now he's at a yellow heart, close to pink.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I won the Chicken Festival so now my Silkie Chicken, Puffs, produces 3* Golden Silkie Eggs  Each one ships for about 1300 G. And I triggered Neil's green heart event, now he's at a yellow heart, close to pink.


I'm only on Spring >.> I don't play it much since its not my game

But I am decided on Tina  Plus I can trigger her events more early.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm only on Spring >.> I don't play it much since its not my game
> 
> But I am decided on Tina  Plus I can trigger her events more early.



Oh. I play it a lot... I think I have about 35 or more hours in the game? IDK.

Tina likes Shiny Coins. ;-) 

But I think the easiest to befriend is Yuri. Her favourite item (+800 FP) is Herb Soup, which only require one herb such as Mint or Rosemary, and those can be easily foraged.


----------



## Mairmalade

My only cow is currently pregnant. Bad ideas the video game.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> My only cow is currently pregnant. Bad ideas the video game.



LOL that's what I did as well. xD But to unlock jersey cows early, you need to have 3 cows give birth so it's worth it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> LOL that's what I did as well. xD But to unlock jersey cows early, you need to have 3 cows give birth so it's worth it.



I know in one or two installments when one of your cows gave birth, the calf started with a heart or two. It was to compensate for the wait (and in this case not being able to raise my current cow's hearts or get milk). Also gave a 1-up to just buying a cow (other than this method being cheaper). 

Do they have a couple hearts to start when born or is it just like any other bought cow? Do you think I should just blow 10K on a cow even with the baby soon on the way?


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I know in one or two installments when one of your cows gave birth, the calf started with a heart or two. It was to compensate for the wait (and in this case not being able to raise my current cow's hearts or get milk). Also gave a 1-up to just buying a cow (other than this method being cheaper).
> 
> Do they have a couple hearts to start when born or is it just like any other bought cow? Do you think I should just blow 10K on a cow even with the baby soon on the way?



The baby will have half the heart level of its mother, so if the mother has 10 cows the baby will have 5 and so on.

If you don't wanna waiting 20 days for the calf to be born (it takes more time for it to grow up too, but you can get milk from the mother by then) then maybe. Money's pretty easy to make, and just by shipping 10 Grilled Fish, I made 7k, so it won't be hard to make up anyway.


----------



## Mairmalade

Ah. Worth it later on then.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Ah. Worth it later on then.



Sure is. 

Here's a tip: turn all your milk and eggs into pudding before you ship them. Milk and eggs alone would ship for about 200 each, but if you cook them into pudding they sell for 900 as a starting price. Higher star rank and a better cooking brand could bump up the price a lot. 
I have an Unknown Brand and 3-4* pudding and it ships for 1600 G. Easy money. ;-)


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> Sure is.
> 
> Here's a tip: turn all your milk and eggs into pudding before you ship them. Milk and eggs alone would ship for about 200 each, but if you cook them into pudding they sell for 900 as a starting price. Higher star rank and a better cooking brand could bump up the price a lot.
> I have an Unknown Brand and 3-4* pudding and it ships for 1600 G. Easy money. ;-)



I normally just give my milk to Neil. I'll change it up once I get my chicken coop. Should probably do that soon... ._.


----------



## Volvagia

So how would you rate the game? Favourite HM game so far?


----------



## Mairmalade

I wouldn't say that, no. While I do like the extra customization (I get to choose how the village looks? Yes please). A few things irk me. While I do like the 'General Store' idea introduced in later installments, I miss the simplicity of shops. Like one dedicated to seeds, library, rival farm. For me currently the game lacks variety, but that will soon change once I progress and I know that. Kind of hard to rate (or rather, give my full thoughts towards) when I'm so early into the game. I don't even have near half the villagers nor half of what WILL be available to me. I'm sure more and more festivals will be introduced (right now it's lacking) -- horse races I've always loved, celebration of summer, special stalls opening (like Van in ANL), and what I'm really bummed about: no beach D:

For what it's worth it's a great game. Even when there's next to nothing available I'm entertained and want to progress on my farm. If you want a first impression -- this game didn't deliver on that.  A month's worth of tutorials? Not sure who came up with that idea. Not a huge fan of the blank mini map either. I'd like to be able to see my gravel patches in it or my roads (though I do know why they decided against this). I'm thankful they got rid of the god-awful gimmicks they introduced in the first DS installments, though. Sure going into this entirely different menu to clean your animals on screen was cool, but it was far too drawn out. Harvest Moon (IMO) isn't the type of game that should lean towards too much use for the touch screen. I'm happy they don't use it for any important actions.

misc things:
FoMT/AWL will probably always remain my favorite

The music in ANB compared to others is actually disappointing to me. I still hum to the melodies, but I feel they aren't as fitting or 'good.' 

The art style is cool. It'll be a hit or miss for a lot of people, but again fits for this

I do like the idea of a small-time village. Glad this returned (reminds me of HM 64/FoMT/AP)

One thing AWL did amazing with was added selection of cows (and everything else ). Not sure why they don't do that anymore (exception in AP)

I do like that foraging is easier

Transition is kind of awkward. Straight up next to nothing for an entire month and then you're presenting with what seems like a 60% increase in constant content. 

Cooking is a bit weird, but to me it's preferred. I love the simplicity. FoMT was so annoying waiting for Saturday to buy one new thing for your kitchen and then have this U of gadgets everywhere with next to unlimited recipes

REALLY DO MISS A BEACH ;-;

etc etc etc

TOO MANY THINGS TO SAY, NOT ENOUGH BRAIN POWER TO DO IT RIGHT (OR SEEM LIKE I'M NOT COMPLAINING).

I sry


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> I wouldn't say that, no. While I do like the extra customization (I get to choose how the village looks? Yes please). A few things irk me. While I do like the 'General Store' idea introduced in later installments, I miss the simplicity of shops. Like one dedicated to seeds, library, rival farm. For me currently the game lacks variety, but that will soon change once I progress and I know that. Kind of hard to rate (or rather, give my full thoughts towards) when I'm so early into the game. I don't even have near half the villagers nor half of what WILL be available to me. I'm sure more and more festivals will be introduced (right now it's lacking) -- horse races I've always loved, celebration of summer, special stalls opening (like Van in ANL), and what I'm really bummed about: no beach D:
> 
> For what it's worth it's a great game. Even when there's next to nothing available I'm entertained and want to progress on my farm. If you want a first impression -- this game didn't deliver on that.  A month's worth of tutorials? Not sure who came up with that idea. Not a huge fan of the blank mini map either. I'd like to be able to see my gravel patches in it or my roads (though I do know why they decided against this). I'm thankful they got rid of the god-awful gimmicks they introduced in the first DS installments, though. Sure going into this entirely different menu to clean your animals on screen was cool, but it was far too drawn out. Harvest Moon (IMO) isn't the type of game that should lean towards too much use for the touch screen. I'm happy they don't use it for any important actions.
> 
> misc things:
> FoMT/AWL will probably always remain my favorite
> 
> The music in ANB compared to others is actually disappointing to me. I still hum to the melodies, but I feel they aren't as fitting or 'good.'
> 
> The art style is cool. It'll be a hit or miss for a lot of people, but again fits for this
> 
> I do like the idea of a small-time village. Glad this returned (reminds me of HM 64/FoMT/AP)
> 
> One thing AWL did amazing with was added selection of cows (and everything else ). Not sure why they don't do that anymore (exception in AP)
> 
> I do like that foraging is easier
> 
> Transition is kind of awkward. Straight up next to nothing for an entire month and then you're presenting with what seems like a 60% increase in constant content.
> 
> Cooking is a bit weird, but to me it's preferred. I love the simplicity. FoMT was so annoying waiting for Saturday to buy one new thing for your kitchen and then have this U of gadgets everywhere with next to unlimited recipes
> 
> REALLY DO MISS A BEACH ;-;
> 
> etc etc etc
> 
> TOO MANY THINGS TO SAY, NOT ENOUGH BRAIN POWER TO DO IT RIGHT (OR SEEM LIKE I'M NOT COMPLAINING).
> 
> I sry


Hums AWL "divorce" tune
I loved the AWL music n_n


----------



## Mairmalade

AWL hit me right in the feels :'(


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> AWL hit me right in the feels :'(



I heard that if you dont befriend the villagers, they dont mourn for you in the ending


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> I heard that if you dont befriend the villagers, they dont mourn for you in the ending



Really? That's kinda mean...


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Really? That's kinda mean...



I find it T rated


----------



## Juicebox

It always made me mad when Romana mourned for me because she would always say, "It should have been me before you," and my first though is, _Yeah, no kidding. You've been 80 years old for 50 years._


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> It always made me mad when Romana mourned for me because she would always say, "It should have been me before you," and my first though is, _Yeah, no kidding. You've been 80 years old for 50 years._



You know how HMDS takes place 100 YEARS after AWL?
Yet Romana and Takakura... And Sebastion.


----------



## Kaiaa

I finally got my copy of A New Beginning! I originally ordered from Natsume but it's been almost 3 weeks and they hadn't shipped my stuff so I canceled my order and got it from gamestop. Hey I still got my Yak too! I'm currently on Spring 8th and looking forward to building my town up! So excited!


----------



## Mairmalade

Kaiaa said:


> I finally got my copy of A New Beginning! I originally ordered from Natsume but it's been almost 3 weeks and they hadn't shipped my stuff so I canceled my order and got it from gamestop. Hey I still got my Yak too! I'm currently on Spring 8th and looking forward to building my town up! So excited!



Yaaay, welcome! 
Be prepared to have a bunch of object blueprints stuffed in your face late spring


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I finally got my copy of A New Beginning! I originally ordered from Natsume but it's been almost 3 weeks and they hadn't shipped my stuff so I canceled my order and got it from gamestop. Hey I still got my Yak too! I'm currently on Spring 8th and looking forward to building my town up! So excited!



Yay! :-D how do you like it so far?


----------



## Kaiaa

So far so good, I don't really like taking care of my cow though, getting her in and out of the barn is annoying D=


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> So far so good, I don't really like taking care of my cow though, getting her in and out of the barn is annoying D=



IT TAKES FOREVER


----------



## Mairmalade

Ugh I know. You'll be able to get a bell by the end of spring! Though copper is very expensive ._.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yeah D= When does the mine open/what do I have to do to get it open?


----------



## BellGreen

Anyone up for some online play? I can't really add anyone because it's not my system and game.

So just hit me up when you wanna play some online on the "stranger" mode


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Yeah D= When does the mine open/what do I have to do to get it open?



http://fogu.com/hm11/activities/mining.php


----------



## Prof Gallows

I've been trying to avoid this thread due to not having the game.

From what I've glanced at, it looks like the new one is a lot of fun.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Ugh I know. You'll be able to get a bell by the end of spring! Though copper is very expensive ._.



The bell doesn't even work that well, so if anything, might as well wait until early Fall-ish to unlock Rod so you can buy pets to herd your animals.
Once you unlock the mine, copper is REALLY easy to find. I usually find 2-3 a day just laying on the floor of the mine and 2 more from mining. Copper is one of the more useful ores in the game.



Spoiler: more progress



Anyone else think heart level is really easy to raise in this game? I'm on Winter 3 and I have Neil at a red heart colour. ._.  
And after shipping a TON of Grilled Fish and Pudding I have 235,088 G. So I highly recommend turning all your collected milk and eggs into Pudding and using all caught fish to make Grilled Fish. Each of my 4* pudding ships for 1,901 G. Money is really easy to make in this game...



Anyone want to add me so we can multiplayer? I have Gold Silkie Eggs.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm looking for 50 pieces of small lumber for the newspaper carrier, can anyone trade me D:


----------



## Kaiaa

I can! I have 3 full stacks of small lumber. When is a good time for you? Now is a good time for me.


----------



## BellGreen

Sure! I'm play on my brothers 3DS, so I'll edit this post and give you his code

4897-6237-9675
Josh

I don't know what to trade, I have tons of roads and a few fences


----------



## Kaiaa

Trade me whatever you want, I'm in need of chamomile if you have any.
<---- my code, and my ds name is Kaiaa as well


----------



## BellGreen

I can try foraging for chamomile before playing if you want

Otherwise I'll add you


----------



## Kaiaa

If you don't have any, don't go foraging for it, I can get it 
Trade me anything you feel like! Added you.


----------



## BellGreen

I also added you

I can create the room


----------



## Kaiaa

okay go ahead and create it, I'll join you when its ready


----------



## Trundle

So what are the differences of Tale of Two Towns and A New Beginning? Are they two completely different games? I might get one next month for my birthday.


----------



## BellGreen

E765 said:


> So what are the differences of Tale of Two Towns and A New Beginning? Are they two completely different games? I might get one next month for my birthday.


COMPLETELY DIFFERENT

Also, I created the room lol


----------



## Kaiaa

where is the bin that I can get the rest of my stuff out of?


----------



## BellGreen

I think you talk to Aaron and you can put and remove things out of storage


----------



## Kaiaa

Do we have to do this 50 times lol


I cant remove them from storage to give to you =/


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Do we have to do this 50 times lol



I already have about 11, so only 40 if that makes a difference
My game seems just rigged to have more rocks than lumber

Its almost scary, I only find 3-4 small branches every day.

EDIT: Oh, really? Well its OK if you can't


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm not able to retrieve any small lumber from my storage. If you have the axe, cut down the round trees. You can get a LOT of small lumber that way. Don't worry, the trees grow back!


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not able to retrieve any small lumber from my storage


Its OK, I already have 12 lol

We don't have to keep on quitting and opening, that'll waste time


----------



## Kaiaa

Mhmm. Well I was just hoping I could give you the stack instead of you having to get it all yourself. Sorry D=


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> So what are the differences of Tale of Two Towns and A New Beginning? Are they two completely different games? I might get one next month for my birthday.



very different. ANB is way better, and I didn't enjoy ToTT much. ANB also has more customization and the characters are more developed.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Mhmm. Well I was just hoping I could give you the stack instead of you having to get it all yourself. Sorry D=



Its OK, honestly its pretty hard to get a full stack of small lumber so you can keep it


----------



## Kaiaa

You'll just have to cut down the round trees on your farm/in town. The trees grow back but you can get a lot of small lumber that way, give it a try! I'll disconnect now, thanks for the opportunity anyway!


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> You'll just have to cut down the round trees on your farm/in town. The trees grow back but you can get a lot of small lumber that way, give it a try! I'll disconnect now, thanks for the opportunity anyway!



OK, thanks! I always tried the other trees, so I'll give the round ones a try


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> You'll just have to cut down the round trees on your farm/in town. The trees grow back but you can get a lot of small lumber that way, give it a try! I'll disconnect now, thanks for the opportunity anyway!



do you want to add me? I added you. My FC is 4468 1757 6146


----------



## BellGreen

I
Got
84
Pieces
Of
Small
Lumber


----------



## Kaiaa

I added you! We can trade on ANB now if you'd like! If there is anything you need on the game, let me know!


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I added you! We can trade on ANB now if you'd like!



that would be great! 

tell me when you made the room


----------



## Kaiaa

Oh okay! I'll join yours




BellBringerGreen said:


> I
> Got
> 84
> Pieces
> Of
> Small
> Lumber



Cutting the round trees? Now you need to save up your herbs because they are used in the next town renovation!


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Oh okay! I'll join yours



oh okay, you can join mines then xD


----------



## BellGreen

Umm... It sounds dumb but...
I can't find the newspaper carrier I JUST BUILt

Oh wait, I forgot to even place it. <\3


----------



## Trundle

So is the game worth it? How much gameplay do you have on an average day?


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> So is the game worth it? How much gameplay do you have on an average day?



I got the game on November 3rd and I have exactly 41 hours in. That being said, I have school and stuff, if I didn't I would probably have more time in. I would say it's worth it, it's really fun and there's constantly new things to do!


----------



## Kaiaa

The game is definitely worth it after the first in game month. There is so much customization it's not even funny. You can make your town exactly the way you want it and make your character look exactly the way you want him/her to. I've been playing for several hours a day and have only just got to Summer. 

You basically need to build the town from scratch. I am working on getting the materials needed for the salon and store right now on top of taking care of my crops and animals. 

It's a lot more fun than tale of two towns and I love that its not a 2D drawing game. The characters are all 3d (not meaning 3d with the slider) and you can turn your camera to see a lot of angles. You can even zoom in and get in on the action when taking care of crops and animals. So far I really like it and am so excited to get the rest of the town built up.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I got the game on November 3rd and I have exactly 41 hours in. That being said, I have school and stuff, if I didn't I would probably have more time in. I would say it's worth it, it's really fun and there's constantly new things to do!


True, it is fun. You get to edit the village!wowow

So I got the newspaper carrier. BUT I also never knew that it was also Tina's house; I thought it was separate.

But the bad thing is that my brother said that I can't play ahead of him. And you know what that means.  I CANT UNLOCK TINA!!!


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> The game is definitely worth it after the first in game month. There is so much customization it's not even funny. You can make your town exactly the way you want it and make your character look exactly the way you want him/her to. I've been playing for several hours a day and have only just got to Summer.
> 
> You basically need to build the town from scratch. I am working on getting the materials needed for the salon and store right now on top of taking care of my crops and animals.
> 
> It's a lot more fun than tale of two towns and I love that its not a 2D drawing game. The characters are all 3d (not meaning 3d with the slider) and you can turn your camera to see a lot of angles. You can even zoom in and get in on the action when taking care of crops and animals. So far I really like it and am so excited to get the rest of the town built up.



I'm on agreement with you. :-D So far my town is really ugly, but when I'm more rich and stuff I want my town to have stone roads, fancy street lamps, flowers everywhere ... You get the point. How do you want yours to look?


----------



## Trundle

Thanks guys! I plan on getting it if I get the money!


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> I'm on agreement with you. :-D So far my town is really ugly, but when I'm more rich and stuff I want my town to have stone roads, fancy street lamps, flowers everywhere ... You get the point. How do you want yours to look?



Ugh... You need to look at my town. Mine wins the ugly pagaent of 2013


----------



## Volvagia

lol, I just threw in random street lamps, benches and bushes where I had space  I do like what I did to my barn/coop area. The barn and coop are together, there's three fields of grass so my animals can graze and one chicken feeding area, and it's fenced.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> lol, I just threw in random street lamps, benches and bushes where I had space  I do like what I did to my barn/coop area. The barn and coop are together, there's three fields of grass so my animals can graze and one chicken feeding area, and it's fenced.



Mhm... I actually had to remove barrels and fences so I could move Dunhills house.

I was in desperate need of a spot for Tina!


Does anyone have a Silkie chicken egg?


----------



## micnmindisney

I do not want to sound so dumb but I made things like the  arch" but can some one tell me how to "place"them .  And how do I give gifts.  I am so sorry if these are lame questions.   I finally got patterns and am almost at the end on spring first year.


----------



## Volvagia

micnmindisney said:


> I do not want to sound so dumb but I made things like the  arch" but can some one tell me how to "place"them .  And how do I give gifts.  I am so sorry if these are lame questions.   I finally got patterns and am almost at the end on spring first year.



Go to your studio (the door on the side of your house), click on 'Edit' and you will be taken to Edit Mode. Just select the arch from the bottom screen and you can place it somewhere. ^_^

To give gifts, go to your bag, select and item and click 'hold'. Then just talk to the person you wanna give it to and you will automatically give it to them.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yay! I unlocked Allen today! I have a question to all those who have his salon, can I unlock more haircuts besides the boy versions? I don't really like the selection of girl haircuts


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Yay! I unlocked Allen today! I have a question to all those who have his salon, can I unlock more haircuts besides the boy versions? I don't really like the selection of girl haircuts



Me neither, for fun, I made a girl character. The hair choices were so ugly that the only good thing was the clothes.

ONLINE TRADING: 
LOOKING FOR SILKIE CHICKEN EGGS
WILL TRADE CREPES


----------



## Jake

Hey what HM are you guys playing?

I have heaps of money atm and I am thinking of buying a HM game.


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> Hey what HM are you guys playing?
> 
> I have heaps of money atm and I am thinking of buying a HM game.



OMG A NEW BEGINNING

ITS AWESOME

Too awesome that it derserves CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## Jake

ok i'll look into it right now


op its not even released here :S


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> ok i'll look into it right now
> 
> 
> op its not even released here :S



I dont even think its confirmed yet.


----------



## Kaiaa

I am in desperate need of a beehive or 5 honeycombs if anyone is willing to trade. I really don't have much to offer but if you need anything I will try to get it if you will give me what I need.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> I am in desperate need of a beehive or 5 honeycombs if anyone is willing to trade. I really don't have much to offer but if you need anything I will try to get it if you will give me what I need.



I might have some in the forest, I usually find only 2 or 3. I'll forage right now
Do you have any oranges?


----------



## Kaiaa

Unfortunately I don't, there hasn't been an option for orange seeds in the general store yet. Would you please forage them for me? I would be forever grateful and when my silkie chick grows up, I'll give you her egg! She just hatched so it will be a few in game days before she is old enough.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately I don't, there hasn't been an option for orange seeds in the general store yet. Would you please forage them for me? I would be forever grateful and when my silkie chick grows up, I'll give you her egg! She just hatched so it will be a few in game days before she is old enough.


OK thank you! I'll see if I can get some


----------



## Kaiaa

Times in which I wish Harvest Moon let you take pictures with your 3ds.....I just ran into a giant Yak and I mean GIANT! Found him in multiplayer mode. He gave me golden yak milk. Other than that he's just giant lol Has anyone else ran into this yak?


Still looking for honeycombs if anyone is interested.


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> Times in which I wish Harvest Moon let you take pictures with your 3ds.....I just ran into a giant Yak and I mean GIANT! Found him in multiplayer mode. He gave me golden yak milk. Other than that he's just giant lol Has anyone else ran into this yak?
> 
> 
> Still looking for honeycombs if anyone is interested.


So far, I found GIANT COWS AND SHEEP
I'll inform you as soon as I get honeycombs


----------



## Mairmalade

I haven't found a single honeycomb myself yet...need them for reno plans as well. Do you find them in summer or fall only? If it's fall only that would explain why I can't find them. 

@Jake: If you're looking for a more recent release, buy ANB. If you're up for any Harvest Moon game, try looking for More/Friends of Mineral Town for the GBA or A/Another Wonderful Life for the GCN. If you want to go even further back -- Back to Nature for the PS2 was excellent as well.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I haven't found a single honeycomb myself yet...need them for reno plans as well. Do you find them in summer or fall only? If it's fall only that would explain why I can't find them.
> 
> @Jake: If you're looking for a more recent release, buy ANB. If you're up for any Harvest Moon game, try looking for More/Friends of Mineral Town for the GBA or A/Another Wonderful Life for the GCN. If you want to go even further back -- Back to Nature for the PS2 was excellent as well.



I found honeycombs in summer-fall. I actually have a lot, maybe 30 or more, if you want just ask.


----------



## Mairmalade

I don't need too many and I'll probably run into them eventually. I've kind of been lazing out when it comes to foraging well lately.


----------



## Kaiaa

Volvagia said:


> I found honeycombs in summer-fall. I actually have a lot, maybe 30 or more, if you want just ask.



I would love some honey combs! I can't find a single one! Unless you would build me a beehive and give me a couple honeycombs. I'll only be able to give pudding (my highest selling item right now)


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> I would love some honey combs! I can't find a single one! Unless you would build me a beehive and give me a couple honeycombs. I'll only be able to give pudding (my highest selling item right now)



Sure  I'll message you when I have time~


----------



## BellGreen

I'm looking for oranges, everyone! I'm willing to trade 3 crepes and probably one pudding.


----------



## Volvagia

Oranges? Nope, don't have. Are you trying to befriend Tina? xD She also likes Shiny Coins, all I know is you can get those a LOT by using Fish Traps.


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Oranges? Nope, don't have. Are you trying to befriend Tina? xD She also likes Shiny Coins, all I know is you can get those a LOT by using Fish Traps.



I don't have one, I only got a fishing ROD. IDK though, I'll check. How do you get one?

EDIT: I checked. I did go to that area....


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> I don't have one, I only got a fishing ROD. IDK though, I'll check. How do you get one?
> 
> EDIT: I checked. I did go to that area....



Huh. You're supposed to get traps before the rod. Oh well, I'll give you some when I have time. (if you want em)


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Huh. You're supposed to get traps before the rod. Oh well, I'll give you some when I have time. (if you want em)



OK, I have crepes and maybe even a pudding, I'm not sure.


----------



## Mairmalade

For some reason I've had luck finding misc items (coins, bottles, etc) while fishing off the dock that's on your farm land. Maybe you'll get lucky there, too! o:


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> For some reason I've had luck finding misc items (coins, bottles, etc) while fishing off the dock that's on your farm land. Maybe you'll get lucky there, too! o:


Lucky, I only find fish and even rocks o.o


----------



## Mairmalade

I was having trouble finding fish there


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> For some reason I've had luck finding misc items (coins, bottles, etc) while fishing off the dock that's on your farm land. Maybe you'll get lucky there, too! o:



I've never tried fishing there, I prefer fish trapping because you can trap 1-5 items at a time. Some days I get lucky and all I catch are fish, some days I only find junk :<


----------



## Mairmalade

I agree. I need to buy more traps. It makes it easier/faster to cook, too.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hmm..Neil was at a purple heart and my winning of the crop festival put him to blue. Problem is I wasn't able to encounter the purple heart event beforehand. I wonder if that will cause conflict later on? I know in FoMT you had to see all heart events to marry. Hopefully this skip doesn't cause that problem. :c I needed that win (plus I already saved so it's too late to go back anyway).

Fall 3 now  Found a honeycomb on the first day of fall so I'm sure I'll start to see more now. Probably more likely in fall. Really wish I had access to that mine...need silver so badly. ._. Does Rebecca start selling silver soon or do I just have to get lucky near the entrance? I know there's a scrap metal/iron/copper drop chance. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kaiaa

You can still see his purple heart event so don't you worry about that Mairmalade 
I don't need honeycombs anymore, I found so many now that it's fall in my game! A tip for those who are in need of selling 10 honey, put 4 beehives up in a square and they will produce 2 honey instead of just 1. 

I just unlocked Rod, Yuri, and Klouse (sp?) hehe


----------



## Mairmalade

Yeah I need to build Rod's place. D: Have to gather honeycombs first, though. I don't think his blueprint is unlocked until renovation plan #2 is completed.


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: My Progress



Winter 16 (around here), 344 000 G
-built the Travel Agency
-built the Double Bed. Since I viewed all his heart events and have money for the Blue Feather (it's 100 000 G) I can buy it and propose to Neil, but I'd rather save up more money before I get it and wait until mid Summer for the reverse proposal.
-got the Ultra Hammer. Now I can mine in the red area, which gives out rarer ores.
-since I participated in the Gardening Show, I got 2000 G. Not bad for a first try but I still a ways to go.



If you want to unlock Rod faster for Neil's purple heart event or just him, you should get to building the Tailor. Why? Rod's house requires 5 wool, and of course you need a sheep/sheep for that. Usually Neil will start selling sheep on Fall 1, but if you unlock Yuri before that, Neil will start selling sheep after she moves in. I believe he starts selling them 2 days after you _build_ Yuri's house. C:


----------



## Mairmalade

I don't think I have the blueprints for the Tailor yet. D: Unless I overlooked it


----------



## micnmindisney

Volvagia said:


> Go to your studio (the door on the side of your house), click on 'Edit' and you will be taken to Edit Mode. Just select the arch from the bottom screen and you can place it somewhere. ^_^
> 
> To give gifts, go to your bag, select and item and click 'hold'. Then just talk to the person you wanna give it to and you will automatically give it to them.



thank you I am now in summer I hope I can finally do something.  but having trouble placing things, like the bench .


----------



## Mairmalade

micnmindisney said:


> thank you I am now in summer I hope I can finally do something.  but having trouble placing things, like the bench .



You mean unsure of where to place the bench or how to move the bench object itself?


----------



## Volvagia

micnmindisney said:


> thank you I am now in summer I hope I can finally do something.  but having trouble placing things, like the bench .



I'm thinking space might be your problem. I usually cut down all trees AND saplings before I go into edit mode. Also, pick up all the dirt roads and put them in your inventory, they block out a lot of space as well.


----------



## Ahna

I just started playing ANB. It's my first HM game believe it or not. I really like it. I am still getting used to everything. I like Neil a lot.


----------



## Volvagia

PennyD said:


> I just started playing ANB. It's my first HM game believe it or not. I really like it. I am still getting used to everything. I like Neil a lot.



Yup, Neil's awesome


----------



## Mairmalade

Welcome aboard, Penny.  Pretty good HM to start with. 

Just built the restaurant while waiting for honey to be produced so I can move on to town renovation #3 (I think?). Was told by the sprites another music sheet was hidden (would be the third one). I assumed it was in the restaurant...but I haven't found it yet. Checked the other homes as well. I might be missing something?


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Welcome aboard, Penny.  Pretty good HM to start with.
> 
> Just built the restaurant while waiting for honey to be produced so I can move on to town renovation #3 (I think?). Was told by the sprites another music sheet was hidden (would be the third one). I assumed it was in the restaurant...but I haven't found it yet. Checked the other homes as well. I might be missing something?



Nope, it's in Clement's restaurant. It's in one of the chairs in the eating area... that one took me a while to find >_>


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> Nope, it's in Clement's restaurant. It's in one of the chairs in the eating area... that one took me a while to find >_>



Ah, I didn't think to check each individual chair. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kaiaa

I've decided to marry Sanjay, but I still need to get passed renovation 4 and then gather all the materials for his house which is going to be hectic D= Also, I'm taking donations of bottles if anyone has extra laying around...I don't have much to give but I'll give golden silkie eggs or high quality pudding. Just in case you don't know, you'll need bottles to make your machines for fermenting/cloth-making/etc. So I literally mean only if you have extra laying around that you don't need It takes 5 per machine. I don't wanna take your bottles you need


----------



## Mairmalade

Uh oh I'm going to need bottles later D: Better start saving up some...


----------



## micnmindisney

Mairmalade said:


> You mean unsure of where to place the bench or how to move the bench object itself?



actually thank you.  I think I have to go to edit.  and now I placed my benches.  (Accidentally picked up my house,  Whoops!!)
Now I can finally finish the FIRST of the renovation projects.   Thank you for your help.


----------



## micnmindisney

Volvagia said:


> I'm thinking space might be your problem. I usually cut down all trees AND saplings before I go into edit mode. Also, pick up all the dirt roads and put them in your inventory, they block out a lot of space as well.



Thank you very much for your help.  I did not know I could cut trees down in town just on my farm.  Which I have done, well only the tree trees not the pine trees wish I could chop those down.  Harvest Godess gave me blueprints for upgrades.  not sure what to do next.  found copper and gave to Iroha,  Sorry if I got her name wrong.


----------



## micnmindisney

I want chickens  .First  I need to build a coop  Does anyone know what else  I need.


----------



## Ahna

Do characters marry others if you do not? Like rivals?
Like I said this is my first game.


----------



## Kaiaa

Unfortunately they don't Penny  I really like rivals, it makes me want to work harder to be the apple of my crushes eyes.


----------



## Mairmalade

Who wants to donate ten honey to the impatient fund? :c


----------



## Volvagia

micnmindisney said:


> I want chickens  .First  I need to build a coop  Does anyone know what else  I need.



Well, you need to build the coop, you need Chicken Feed to feed your chickens and nothing else, just the chickens



Mairmalade said:


> Who wants to donate ten honey to the impatient fund? :c



I'm so sorry, I'm in winter and you can't start beekeeping in winter... I'm on winter 21, maybe when I start beekeeing and get honey I'll give them to you?


----------



## Ahna

Stupid question... 
how do I check FP? Also, I am assuming that is Friend Points? What is AP?


----------



## Kaiaa

FP is Friend points, you cannot check it in this game. You can guess it depending on the change in dialogue. AP is Anger Points.


----------



## Kaiaa

When you are bee keeping, make 4 beehives and but them in a square pattern. This way they will make 2 honey at a time!



I don't know why I just double posted, won't happen again.


----------



## Mairmalade

Problem is I'm still waiting to find more honeycombs to make another hive. I only had enough for one (which I built) and I don't quite have enough for two yet. Probably going to be out of luck. Almost on Fall 20 and I've yet to produce a single honey. D: WORK FASTER BEES


----------



## Ahna

How do I get another pitchfork if I accidentally shipped mine?
D:


----------



## Volvagia

PennyD said:


> How do I get another pitchfork if I accidentally shipped mine?
> D:



I think you can buy the blueprint for one at Rebecca's store


----------



## Ahna

Volvagia said:


> I think you can buy the blueprint for one at Rebecca's store


Yup she gave it to me! So I have one again.


----------



## Volvagia

PennyD said:


> Yup she gave it to me! So I have one again.



Good to hear that's resolved! :-D

So I was in Multiplayer mode... someone's name was Fey.
They had an alpaca named Oldbag, a sheep named Morgan and a cow (I think) named Mia.
4 Ace Attorney refs, I was so happy. :-D
The only Ace Attorney related animal I have is a alpaca named Edgey. I have 4 Zelda references, though. :-D


----------



## Mairmalade

I love seeing giant yaks and sheep when I decide to farm money online.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I love seeing giant yaks and sheep when I decide to farm money online.



Yep. Ever since I got my clippers, I've never encountered giant llamas, alpacas or sheep, but before I got my clippers I've encountered a lot of them. >_>


----------



## Mairmalade

Also Vol when you get to spring and start beekeeping, I would really appreciate the donation of honey.  If you're missing something that I'm able to grab I'll gladly trade it/them in return.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Also Vol when you get to spring and start beekeeping, I would really appreciate the donation of honey.  If you're missing something that I'm able to grab I'll gladly trade it/them in return.



sure! :-D I'm on Winter 26 now. I have some western bees that will make floral honey. Floral Honey ships for more money than regular Honey and you can still use it for the Town Renovation. C:


----------



## Mairmalade

Yay!

Thanks, hun


----------



## Miranda

Yay! Other people who play this! Feel free to add me and we can trade, I am in desperate need of honey right now. I am only on Fall 04 at the moment. This is my first real HM game, I played a bit of Tale of Two Cities until my dog ate it. But ANB is pretty fun! 

If you add me just send me a quick PM letting me know and I will add you as well.


----------



## Mairmalade

At least you're in early fall. Should have enough time to collect a good amount of honeycombs (assuming you get lucky with foraging and grab enough to make four beehives). Sadly with one beehive you're only going to get one honey every six days. This isn't exactly a good thing when foraging isn't cooperating and you're on fall 20 with only one beehive and not enough honeycombs to make another. :c

Best of luck with your honey collecting. I'd help you out if I wasn't in the same situation.


----------



## Volvagia

Actually, I just realized I have a bunch of leftover honeycomb. So, Mairmalade, if you want honeycombs I could gladly give you some! C:


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> Actually, I just realized I have a bunch of leftover honeycomb. So, Mairmalade, if you want honeycombs I could gladly give you some! C:



Sure, sounds great. Not sure if I'm going to be able to produce enough honey in time, though. D:


----------



## Miranda

Mairmalade said:


> At least you're in early fall. Should have enough time to collect a good amount of honeycombs (assuming you get lucky with foraging and grab enough to make four beehives). Sadly with one beehive you're only going to get one honey every six days. This isn't exactly a good thing when foraging isn't cooperating and you're on fall 20 with only one beehive and not enough honeycombs to make another. :c
> 
> Best of luck with your honey collecting. I'd help you out if I wasn't in the same situation.



I have two hives so far! Hoping I get 4 soon!


----------



## Trundle

Well I finally have the money for this but I don't want to get it yet. 
I still haven't came close to finishing Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Sure, sounds great. Not sure if I'm going to be able to produce enough honey in time, though. D:



That's okay, I can get some. C: I dunno when I'll be available, so I'll just message you when I have time.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> That's okay, I can get some. C: I dunno when I'll be available, so I'll just message you when I have time.



Great! Thanks so much.


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Great! Thanks so much.



It turns out I had 27 honeycombs, so I just turned them into 5 beehives. So do you want all 5?


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> It turns out I had 27 honeycombs, so I just turned them into 5 beehives. So do you want all 5?



I have one already made so I'll take as many as you're willing to give. With any luck I'll find a few more honeycombs quickly and I *MIGHT* get enough honey.


----------



## fantasma

Just popping in to see what kinds of HM stuff y'all were discussing.  :3  The only HM game I've played is _Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness_, but I would like to try some of the others soon.  I especially love the idea behind _Grand Bazaar_, and I'd love to play _A Wonderful Life_ at some point, too.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wow! You all turned this into a trading thread without me even saying that you could.
*tears up* I'm so proud of my HM loving friends for Trading with other HM lovers.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm sorry I'll stop ;-;

...once I gather honey. I'm afraid to turn on my game and progress haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Mairmalade said:


> I'm sorry I'll stop ;-;
> 
> ...once I gather honey. I'm afraid to turn on my game and progress haha



It's fine.

I'm glad this thread is being used for Trading HM Stuff.

*smiles* Please don't stop.

I am happy that my thread has a good use.


----------



## Mairmalade

The best thread <3


----------



## Ahna

I have been messing around with editing my town. I can't find any layout I like so far.

Is there a way to go back to the default?
Also does anyone have screenshots/pics of their town layouts?


----------



## Volvagia

PennyD said:


> I have been messing around with editing my town. I can't find any layout I like so far.
> 
> Is there a way to go back to the default?
> Also does anyone have screenshots/pics of their town layouts?



I don't think so...
My town is really ugly right now, so when I spruce it up I might take some pics


----------



## Mairmalade

Don't believe you can go back to default.

Town layouts are hard because everything takes up an absurd amount of blocks. I find the best way to layout your town is to have all buildings lined up on the bottom part of town and then across from those buildings. You should also have enough space to place two homes near the square (one directly to the right and one near the bottom left) -- depicted in my bad diagram. It's been awhile since I've seen the layout, honestly.  I've been avoiding playing because I need honey to advance. 







Honestly roads are the big kill with space. try not to use too many. Also remember that some places are bigger than others. With fences the salon and Rebecca's are huge compared to say...the restaurant, which can fit in a somewhat snug place.


----------



## Volvagia

That's kind of like my layout! :-D Expect I have 3 houses on the space to the right of the plaza, and since I unlocked the west part of the town, I have 4 houses there. But the part above the entrance to the farm is similar to mine ^-^


----------



## Mairmalade

To the right of the plaza do you mean on the same grounds where it is or down the ramp where Dunhill's house first is? There's tons of space for homes there, too. <3

are you in spring yet? ;~;


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm currently moving stuff around.
I've gotten past Town Plan #3!
So my town is abit bigger now.
I have 2 town areas!
The original one that you start with and the one to the left of the lower part of the original one.

Anyway, I'm working on both parts of town.
I'm also on Town Plan #4!
Gahhhh the Gardening shows and Foliage Festival!
What a pain.......
I can't even keep my Trees in the town areas cut down with all the crops and animals I have to tend to!


----------



## Mairmalade

Finally got all my honey. o: On a roll now. <3~


----------



## PapaNer

Hey guys!  I just got the game today!  I'm currently saving all my bees/logs/honeycombs/bricks/camamile (spelling?  Phone seems to be wrong)!  I'm curious if I should save other things for near-in-the-future projects?  Also!  Feel free to add me to your 3DS   PM me and I'll add you as well! (sorry if there are spelling/spacing errors, my phone is unreliable).


----------



## Volvagia

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm currently moving stuff around.
> I've gotten past Town Plan #3!
> So my town is abit bigger now.
> I have 2 town areas!
> The original one that you start with and the one to the left of the lower part of the original one.
> 
> Anyway, I'm working on both parts of town.
> I'm also on Town Plan #4!
> Gahhhh the Gardening shows and Foliage Festival!
> What a pain.......
> I can't even keep my Trees in the town areas cut down with all the crops and animals I have to tend to!



I'm on #4 as well, and UGH 30 yams and 30 potatoes... seeing as you can only buy yam seeds in fall, I have to wait until Year 2 Fall!


----------



## Kaiaa

PapaNer said:


> Hey guys!  I just got the game today!  I'm currently saving all my bees/logs/honeycombs/bricks/camamile (spelling?  Phone seems to be wrong)!  I'm curious if I should save other things for near-in-the-future projects?  Also!  Feel free to add me to your 3DS   PM me and I'll add you as well! (sorry if there are spelling/spacing errors, my phone is unreliable).



If you go fishing and get bottles, save the heck out of them! At least get 5 for the cloth maker but do your best to get more for other machines. Save all small rocks, rocks, and black rocks. Small lumber, lumber, and black lumber. Save a bit of each herb you find (at least 10-20 each) Keep them in your fridge for safe keeping. Save bee's for  bee keeping in the beehives you'll make with honeycombs. When you open the mine, save all the items you get from it until you know that you are absolutely done needing them for town renovations or item making. Save all glass stone and all types of ore as well. Bottom line: hoard like....everything. 




Volvagia said:


> I'm on #4 as well, and UGH 30 yams and 30 potatoes... seeing as you can only buy yam seeds in fall, I have to wait until Year 2 Fall!



Yams  I'm literally in the same boat as you. Well at least this gives me time to obtain more gold ore for my future hubbies home.


----------



## PapaNer

Kaiaa said:


> If you go fishing and get bottles, save the heck out of them! At least get 5 for the cloth maker but do your best to get more for other machines. Save all small rocks, rocks, and black rocks. Small lumber, lumber, and black lumber. Save a bit of each herb you find (at least 10-20 each) Keep them in your fridge for safe keeping. Save bee's for  bee keeping in the beehives you'll make with honeycombs. When you open the mine, save all the items you get from it until you know that you are absolutely done needing them for town renovations or item making. Save all glass stone and all types of ore as well. Bottom line: hoard like....everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yams  I'm literally in the same boat as you. Well at least this gives me time to obtain more gold ore for my future hubbies home.



Thanks!  I just got my cow (and bought another cow) and am around day 12(?).  I'm excited to start building things and getting chickens and such!  I think I really want that storage shed or whatever for all these materials TT_TT they take up too much space in my inventory.


----------



## Mairmalade

The gardening festival is a huge pain. ._. I've been neglecting it for awhile. Working on finishing the buildings for #3. Have everything done except for the Inn. I'm not a huge fan of how the mine works... D: I wish I could just go in, smash rocks, and descend floors like in the good old days. :3

@PapaNer: Welcome aboard, friend!  I'd also recommend collecting small branches, mint, small rocks, and small material stone. If you want to cut down those pesky evergreens and get lumber (which you will need later) as well as to clear space in your town, make sure that when Rebecca comes to town (late spring) you get iron needed to upgrade both your hammer and axe. Make sure you talk to the blacksmith as well. If you befriend her you'll receive blueprints to upgrade your tools. An easy dish to cook for her is mushroom soup.


----------



## Miranda

I read about yams in fall, I am in fall and have no yams! When/where do I get them?

By the way, how do I go about this gardening festival? I can't even fit the plot in my town! D:


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm certain yams can be bought in year two or later at the general store. Unless it's possible to somehow win the seeds in a festival or something.

As for the gardening festival, it's a matter of chopping down trees and moving things around. Roads are usually problematic when it comes to placing larger lots. You should be able to fit it in the area where Dunhill's house is first placed (if you move the blacksmith's house). Or you can wait until you complete the second restoration plan and place it somewhere in the newly opened town area. There's a bunch of added space there once you get around to cutting down some trees.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Saving Gold Ore?
I assume it's for Sanjay and Amir's place.

Yeah, I have all the potatos needed and I'm waiting for Fall for yam seeds.
Luckily for me, I'm in year 2 on my main file.


----------



## Volvagia

My gardening show was a half of a success, I got 2000 G.  I had 2 wooden benches, 2 cow statues, wooden fencing surrounding the entire square and 4 bushes.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> My gardening show was a half of a success, I got 2000 G.  I had 2 wooden benches, 2 cow statues, wooden fencing surrounding the entire square and 4 bushes.



I wish it didn't exist ! ;~;


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> I wish it didn't exist ! ;~;



yeah, if you make a bad garden they say really rude things! :C


----------



## MDofDarkheart

1/3 Gardening Shows won!
I won a gardening show with 48x Lattice Fence! It actually worked!
Next time I need to save up for Hay Bales and see if they work too.

Hints: Do not use any items from previous Gardening Show in the next one!
Try using the 48x Lattice Fence for yourself!
Try themed items! Because someone told me there are bonuses for themed items.


----------



## PapaNer

I wish I had cut down all my branches and rocks when I got them.  I now have 97 branches and 88 rocks to smash apart. x.x


----------



## Ahna

For cows, should I fence them in completely so they only stay in that area? Also, do you let them out every day?


----------



## Mairmalade

PennyD said:


> For cows, should I fence them in completely so they only stay in that area? Also, do you let them out every day?



Animals don't really move around that much in all honesty. You can if you want but it won't cause too much of an impact. 

As far as letting them out goes: it's good to get into the habit of letting them out. Daily is a terrible chore, though. I'd go for every few days/twice a week/or even once a week (on sunny days). If you have the patience to let them out everyday -- go for it!  Or once you get a bell...then everything is wonderful. <3


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Animals don't really move around that much in all honesty. You can if you want but it won't cause too much of an impact.



My cows sometimes go out of the fence, but my chickens always end up outside my fence. :\ Before I fenced it, my chickens would be all around my farm and it was so annoying to try and find them.



PapaNer said:


> I wish I had cut down all my branches and rocks when I got them.  I now have 97 branches and 88 rocks to smash apart. x.x



You can select the 97 branches in your rucksack, choose 'place' and place all 97. that way, with one smash, all 97 branches will turn into lumber. Same goes for rocks


----------



## Mairmalade

Huh...what is the nature of your animals? All of mine are gentle and they don't move around all that much. My alpaca is the only one that goes nuts (he's skittish).


----------



## Kaiaa

I have a frisky cow, yak and alpaca and a gentle cow, sheep. Your alpaca will calm down once he starts getting heart levels. Speaking of which, I hate to let my animals out because as soon as I get them out, it's time to let them in (even with bell help). Does anyone know at what heart level my dog has to be to start taking animals out/does the pet barn need to be near the barn to make my dog help with the animals? He's at 4.5 hearts and still doesn't help at all.


----------



## PapaNer

Hey guys!  I'm currently looking for more 3DS friends because I have so few   I've messaged a few of you recently and am happy to be your friends   If you want to please add me and PM me with your 3ds name and I'll add you as well   Friendship time!


----------



## parasiteeve9

Hi
I just recently bought Harvest Moon: A New Beginning and so far i like it very fun!


----------



## WeiMoote

So, how much does Harvest Moon 64 sell for on eBay? I recently lost my N64, and I highly doubt I can buy one for cheap.


----------



## Trundle

Lowest price I saw was $40 on eBay, WeiMoote.


----------



## PapaNer

Volvagia said:


> My cows sometimes go out of the fence, but my chickens always end up outside my fence. :\ Before I fenced it, my chickens would be all around my farm and it was so annoying to try and find them.
> 
> 
> 
> You can select the 97 branches in your rucksack, choose 'place' and place all 97. that way, with one smash, all 97 branches will turn into lumber. Same goes for rocks




Never knew that with the lumber stuff.  You are currently my hero.


----------



## Miranda

Are there any minerals I don't need to horde? Also, what do I do with all the coins, I have a ton.


----------



## Volvagia

PapaNer said:


> Never knew that with the lumber stuff.  You are currently my hero.



Glad I helped x3



Miranda said:


> Are there any minerals I don't need to horde? Also, what do I do with all the coins, I have a ton.


I think you need to hoard just about every mineral. Even scrap metal.

Shiny coins can be gifted to Tina, normal coins are used for the mechanical panda ride and old coins can be gifted to Soseki.


----------



## Kaiaa

Ah I just changed my mind on who I'm going to marry. I'll marry Soseki in my first file and whenever I get around to it, I'll marry Sanjay in my other. I just unlocked the witch (not the princess)....I wanted to make some items at her shop but couldn't because I don't have the materials. So just a little heads up for you all, save all of your homegrown flowers in case you plan on doing some alchemy with the dang hag. Or you could just look up her recipes and start saving the items up you'll need.


----------



## Volvagia

Kaiaa said:


> Ah I just changed my mind on who I'm going to marry. I'll marry Soseki in my first file and whenever I get around to it, I'll marry Sanjay in my other. I just unlocked the witch (not the princess)....I wanted to make some items at her shop but couldn't because I don't have the materials. So just a little heads up for you all, save all of your homegrown flowers in case you plan on doing some alchemy with the dang hag. Or you could just look up her recipes and start saving the items up you'll need.



Ooh, what kind of things does she sell?


----------



## Kaiaa

Sandra's Shop opens after dark on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.

*Sandra's Stall*

Item to be made ----- Materials needed
Star quality marked by *, half stars marked by 1/2

Crystal ---- 6 *** Turnip, 2 **1/2 Daikon, 8 **1/2 Milk
Ruby ---- 5 *** Apple, 7 ** Tomato, 7 *** Milk
Jade ---- 5 *** Spinach, 2 ** Broccoli, 7 *** Milk
Diamond ---- 7 *** Peach, 7 ** Bok Choy, 8 **1/2 Yak Milk
Amethyst ---- 2 **1/2 Grape, 2 ** Pinapple, 4 **1/2 Milk
Emerald ---- 5 *** Green Pepper, 3 ** Kiwi, 12 **1/2 Milk
Agate ---- 5 *** Cherry, 4 **1/2 Pumpkin, 7 **1/2 Milk
Peridot ---- 2 *1/2 Pineapple, 1 ** Banana, 6 **1/2 Milk
Sandrose ---- 4 *** Cabbage, 3 ** Potato, 7 **1/2 Milk
Fluorite ---- 5 *** Peach, 7 ** Eggplant, 10 *** Milk
Adamantite ---- 5 *** Kiwi, 2 *1/2 Corn, 9 **1/2 Milk
Orichalcum ---- 5 *** Cucumber, 3 ** Cocoa, 8 **1/2 Milk
Mithril ---- 5 ***1/2 Carrot, 2 **1/2 Onion, 6 *1/2 Jersey Milk
Platinum ---- 7 *** Yam, 1 ** Watermelon, 5 ** Jersey Milk
Pink Diamond ---- 6 **1/2 Mango, 9 **1/2 Strawberry, 5 ** Yak Milk
Topaz ---- 4 *** Pumpkin, 3 ** Carrot, 3 **1/2 Jersey Milk
Moon Stone ---- 3 *** Orange, 1 ** Watermelon, 2 ** Yak Milk
Mythic Stone ---- 20 **** Egg, 20 **** Silkie Egg, 10 ***1/2 Apple
Coin ---- 1 * Trumpet Mushroom, 1 * Common Mushroom, 1 * Coral Mushroom

Red Down ---- 5 * Chamomile, 8 * Rosemary, 4 * Honey (Honey, not Flower Honey or etc)
Green Down ---- 3 * Basil, 4 * Thyme, 3 * Honey
Blue Down ---- 3 * Mint, 5 * Bergamot, 3 * Honey
Yellow Down ---- 3 * Bergamot, 2 * Sage, 4 * Honey
Orange Down ---- 3 * Aloe, 5 * Lavender, 5 * Honey
Purple Down ---- 4 * Bay Leaf, 6 * Rosemary, 4 * Honey

Secret Recipe 1 ---- 1 **1/2 Pink Rose, 1 **1/2 Marguerite, 1 ** Tulip
Secret Recipe 2 ---- 1 **1/2 Marguerite, 1 **1/2 Nadeshiko, 1 ** Snowdrop
Secret Recipe 3 ---- 1 **1/2 Nadeshiko, 1 **1/2 White Rose, 1 ** Gerbera
Secret Recipe 4 ---- 1 **1/2 Sunflower, 1 **1/2 Hydrangea, 2 ** Gentian
Secret Recipe 5 ---- 1 **1/2 Tulip, 1 **1/2 Gerbera, 1 ** Cactus
Secret Recipe 6 ---- 1 **1/2 Nadeshiko, 1 **1/2 Gerbera, 1 ** White Rose
Secret Recipe 7 ---- 1 **1/2 Cactus, 1 **1/2 Red Rose, 1 ** Gentian
Secret Recipe 8 ---- 1 **1/2 Nadeshiko, 1 **1/2 Hydrangea, 1 ** Gentian
Secret Recipe 9 ---- 3 **1/2 White Rose, 2 ** Nadeshiko, 3 ** Gerbera
Secret Recipe 10 ---- 3 **1/2 Red Rose, 3 ** Gerbera, 3 ** Nadeshiko
Secret Recipe 11 ---- 3 **1/2 White Rose, 2 ** Nadeshiko, 3 ** Gerbera
Secret Recipe 12 ---- 9 *1/2 Sunflower
Secret Recipe 13 ---- 10 *1/2 Red Rose
Secret Recipe 14 ---- 8 *1/2 Hydrangea

Red Pots ---- 3 **1/2 Omlet Rice, 1 ** Plum Paste Cucumber, 3 **1/2 Tomato Juice
Blue Pots ---- 1 **1/2 Paella, 3 ** Herb Salad, 1 *1/2 Grass Juice
White Pots ---- 1 **1/2 Sea Bream Chazuke, 4 **1/2 Daikon Salad, 5 ** Yogurt Drink
Fireplace ---- 1 **1/2 French Toast, 2 ** Mushroom Salad, 1 *1/2 Cappuccino
Solid Blue ---- 1 *1/2 Pilaf, 1 * Herb Salad, 1 * Aloe Juice
Solid Orange ---- 1 *1/2 Fried Isobe, 1 * Yam Salad, 1 * Spring Herb Tea
Solid White ---- 1 *1/2 Spring Roll, 1 * Caprese, 1 * Vegetable Tea
White Marble ---- 1 * Raclette, 1 * Kimchi, 1 * Summer Herb Tea
Black Marble ---- 1 * Chop Suey, 1 * Mimosa Salad, 1 * Watermelon Juice
Lavender Marble ---- 1 * Mixed Vegetable Rice, 1 * Pumpkin Salad, 1 * Kiwi Juice

And that's all that I have on her stall right now.


----------



## Mairmalade

Bottles y u no like me ;-;

Also I agree on Soseki. Recently had him moved to town -- real cutie. :3 Like his style, too.


----------



## Volvagia

Thanks for the list! :3


----------



## micnmindisney

How can I upgrade my axe  to chop down the pine trees .  they are such a bother.  I am still only in summer  day 29.  only finished renovation plan 1 working on plan 2


----------



## Mairmalade

micnmindisney said:


> How can I upgrade my axe  to chop down the pine trees .  they are such a bother.  I am still only in summer  day 29.  only finished renovation plan 1 working on plan 2



Hi 

Once you have unlocked Rebecca's shop, you'll be able to buy iron from her. You'll use this for the iron axe blueprint (minimum to chop the pine trees). In order to get the iron axe blueprint you'll need to befriend the blacksmith. An easy thing to give her is mushroom soup. :3 She'll continually give you upgrade blueprints as you befriend her.


----------



## micnmindisney

thank you, Mairmalade


----------



## oath2order

So, I'm at fall of year 3, still not married, when I finally gave the ring to Yuri, who had moved in Summer of Year 2.

She was at a red heart, and I barely gifted her. I love festivals!


----------



## Mairmalade

Late year three? Wow, you're fast.

I've been doing well -- summer of year two, married to Neil, lots of high-quality animals, crops, lots of people. Working towards making my town a bit more pleasing. Going to start grouping 'like' homes together and add a bit more decor. Just working on gathering one more mineral until I can finally build Michelle's house and then I'll be good. 

Gardening show is still a pain in the ass -- looking forward to stopping it altogether until I have the perfect setup for it. 
Thread has been kind of dead lately...  How is everyone else doing? 

For a final side note, I have a question about fertilizer. If I were to use it everyday there's about 120 squares+ to put it on. That's a lot to do one by one. To ensure maximum effectiveness would it still do well if it was every other day? Or once every three days?


----------



## Trundle

I am probably going to get this game over the weekend over even during the week.


----------



## Mairmalade

Awesome! Enjoy it


----------



## Sora

I am Winter of year 1 and I am pursuing Tina until I get the witch princess and the magician. I already got Iroha to blue heart but I don't want to lose our FP so I haven't given her the ring. I am only focusing on getting Rod's house and making new clothes right now lol.


----------



## Volvagia

tbh, I'm a bit bored of the game. I haven't had a good play through in a week or two now. Maybe it's because I'm focusing on Ace Attorney, or just the game itself. That might change when I pick it up again.


----------



## Sora

I only play it like once a week but when I do its a 24 hour process lol. I wish there were more things to do in this one!


----------



## oath2order

Mairmalade said:


> Late year three? Wow, you're fast.
> 
> I've been doing well -- summer of year two, married to Neil, lots of high-quality animals, crops, lots of people. Working towards making my town a bit more pleasing. Going to start grouping 'like' homes together and add a bit more decor. Just working on gathering one more mineral until I can finally build Michelle's house and then I'll be good.
> 
> Gardening show is still a pain in the ass -- looking forward to stopping it altogether until I have the perfect setup for it.
> Thread has been kind of dead lately...  How is everyone else doing?
> 
> For a final side note, I have a question about fertilizer. If I were to use it everyday there's about 120 squares+ to put it on. That's a lot to do one by one. To ensure maximum effectiveness would it still do well if it was every other day? Or once every three days?



I've had the game since release date. I feel like I'd be much farther if I wasn't fishing to much.

Maximum effectiveness is every day. What I do is only fertilize one square, and then make a seed out of it. Since I have all 5 makers, I can get an extra half star, or if I'm lucky, a full extra star from making it into a seed.


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> tbh, I'm a bit bored of the game. I haven't had a good play through in a week or two now. Maybe it's because I'm focusing on Ace Attorney, or just the game itself. That might change when I pick it up again.



Yeah that tends to happen with Harvest Moon and even Animal Crossing for that matter. I put the game down for a week two weeks back because the regular routine of fertilizing 200 crops everyday and taking out my animals was just painful. However, after putting new goals into my head after I got married (create an atheistically pleasing layout for my town, actually finish the restoration plans, trying to befriend everyone, etc). Now I'm kinda on a steam roll  Looking forward to certain events helps too. I really want to participate in the Cooking Festival -- ten days left D:


----------



## Trundle

Got it last night and I now have 2 hours into it. It starts a bit slow but it's picking up. Neil is now into my town.


----------



## Mairmalade

E765 said:


> Got it last night and I now have 2 hours into it. It starts a bit slow but it's picking up. Neil is now into my town.



Yeah if you can trudge through the first month and a bit you're good to go.  Gets really fun as you find more materials, blueprints, and people to work with. When in doubt hop online once you have your clippers and milker and earn some easy money farming the animals goods from online play. The great five-star products you can get from the huge 'by chance' animal sell for a whole lot of money.

On that note, I wish Rebecca sold brick, too. I'm hunting bricks down like crazy so I can make my brick roads. I'm thinking brick for the main part of town and stone for the west where I'll likely place the eastern-themed homes/bamboo decor. I guess I'll also have to go and farm some red down. If only it rained materials...I don't always get too lucky with foraging when I go on trips.


----------



## Trundle

Mairmalade said:


> Yeah if you can trudge through the first month and a bit you're good to go.  Gets really fun as you find more materials, blueprints, and people to work with. When in doubt hop online once you have your clippers and milker and earn some easy money farming the animals goods from online play. The great five-star products you can get from the huge 'by chance' animal sell for a whole lot of money.
> 
> On that note, I wish Rebecca sold brick, too. I'm hunting bricks down like crazy so I can make my brick roads. I'm thinking brick for the main part of town and stone for the west where I'll likely place the eastern-themed homes/bamboo decor. I guess I'll also have to go and farm some red down. If only it rained materials...I don't always get too lucky with foraging when I go on trips.



How do you get into online play? Also, should I be storing up all of the branches, scrap metals, bricks, etc? I started to keep them in my inventory but I just wish I had somewhere to store them.


----------



## Mairmalade

In late spring when Rebecca moves into town I believe the storage shed blueprint is available immediately. That way you're able to store everything you collect. For the most part you're going to want to keep everything you find and cut/smash them as you need them. To be perfectly honest you'll eventually need everything you've collected at some point so save a bit of everything for sure. 

To have an idea of what you should be saving up as you progress through the main story, there's a handy guide (and others) here.

As for online play, when you first start your game up and touch the screen your options will be New Game, Continue, or Multiplayer. Select multiplayer and connect to the internet. How it works in this game is you're able to select up to five animals to bring with you and you need to select an exchange item from your bag inventory or created blueprint inventory. When you search for a room (or make one yourself) you can wait for one or up to three more players. When the game begins the items put into the exchange will be exchanged randomly. After that you're free to roam an open area (similar to the animal sanctuary) and brush, milk, and shear the animals others and yourself have brought into the game. After you disconnect you'll save your game and all the products you obtained from the session will be available in your regular saved game to sell or use.

It's really handy if you're in need of animal products. :3


----------



## Trundle

Mairmalade said:


> In late spring when Rebecca moves into town I believe the storage shed blueprint is available immediately. That way you're able to store everything you collect. For the most part you're going to want to keep everything you find and cut/smash them as you need them. To be perfectly honest you'll eventually need everything you've collected at some point so save a bit of everything for sure.
> 
> To have an idea of what you should be saving up as you progress through the main story, there's a handy guide (and others) here.
> 
> As for online play, when you first start your game up and touch the screen your options will be New Game, Continue, or Multiplayer. Select multiplayer and connect to the internet. How it works in this game is you're able to select up to five animals to bring with you and you need to select an exchange item from your bag inventory or created blueprint inventory. When you search for a room (or make one yourself) you can wait for one or up to three more players. When the game begins the items put into the exchange will be exchanged randomly. After that you're free to roam an open area (similar to the animal sanctuary) and brush, milk, and shear the animals others and yourself have brought into the game. After you disconnect you'll save your game and all the products you obtained from the session will be available in your regular saved game to sell or use.
> 
> It's really handy if you're in need of animal products. :3



Alright. I have no Multiplayer option. Do I need any specific item first?


----------



## oath2order

I can't find anything on Fogu to help you, sorry!


----------



## Mairmalade

How far are you into your game exactly? Maybe it's only available second season or late spring. For sure I know you need to have at least one animal on your farm and at least one product/item in your inventory. I believe it's either the Harvest Goddess or Sprites that will come into your home and tell you about multiplayer + give you the tutorial book afterwards.


----------



## oath2order

Omg. I'm fishing using the master rod, and I keep getting these really weird stretches in the game where I for some reason can't catch anything. I always have the same reaction time for when I fish and the same amount of button presses but it doesn't work. It's starting to get annoying.

I figured though, that I should tell ya'll about where I'm at in the game.

I'm working on 5-starring my crops each season. I started that in Spring of year 3, and so far, I have turnips, pumpkins, spinach, carrots, flax, cotton, shimeji, trumpet mushrooms, coral mushrooms, common mushrooms, and poison mushrooms all at 5 star. This Winter, I'll be doing Daikon and Bok Choy as my winter crops, along with Wheat for the other crop.

Starting in Spring of year 4, I'm going to start trees. I've put them off far too long, and I figured it's time to start them. I'm glad I have a head start on peach trees thanks to advanced festivals.

I'm also working on getting recipes and blueprints from fishing. I'm trying hard to get the French Toast recipe so I can buy the fireplace from Sandra's Stall, but I swear the game is giving me every recipe BUT the French Toast one.

I'm glad Fogu recently released the Cow and Yak page. It's nice to know I have a minimum of three years with my animals. I only have one cow at max hearts. Her name is Madame, and she does 2 great milks a day. Mareep is my regular sheep, and she does 3 regular wools a day. I can't wait for Winter 18 so I can win the advanced sheep festival. Packy and Pepper are my white and brown alpacas, respectively. Romani is my yak, and she gives me 2 milk a day.

So far, my vegetable, other, and cow milk brands are at the highest. Farm rank is at 5th year novice.

In addition to fish, I also am working on getting the next fishing trapper rank, at 200 fish traps used, because I really need to get the fragment from that. I'm only 700 insects away from getting the last critter catching rank. The only ranks I have ever maxed out are the "Items Foraged"  and "Ore Mined" rank.

I'm also almost at the 5th renovation plan. All that's left is to build Soseki's house. It's funny reading about the next plan and how it's already halfway done. I already earned 1,000,000 by shipping goods, won the advanced animal festival, unlocked the yak festival, and placed the Tailor. I'll be able to place the Lavish Fountain as soon as I can because I stocked up on pearls and crystals, the Snow Festival will be able to be unlocked as soon as I start that plan, the Watchtower, Table, and Garden Chairs will also easily be able to be finished as soon as I get those blueprints. Renovation 5 is going to be really easy,


----------



## Trundle

Mairmalade said:


> How far are you into your game exactly? Maybe it's only available second season or late spring. For sure I know you need to have at least one animal on your farm and at least one product/item in your inventory. I believe it's either the Harvest Goddess or Sprites that will come into your home and tell you about multiplayer + give you the tutorial book afterwards.



Yeah, I haven't had the Harvest Goddess/Sprites tell me about multiplayer yet. I finally just read that you need all the necessary items (clippers included) to get onto Multiplayer. I can't get clippers until Fall 1 I believe, and I'm at the end of Spring.


----------



## Mairmalade

oath2order said:


> ---



Wow, you're really on your way.  I'm opposite to you when it comes to fishing (as I don't fish enough). Really should because I need the bottles to build my seed maker and need to gather the recipes as well. At least mining is easy and doesn't involve any serious waiting.

Wish you the best of luck finding the rest of the recipes. The fireplace looks super nice <3~


----------



## oath2order

Mairmalade said:


> Wow, you're really on your way.  I'm opposite to you when it comes to fishing (as I don't fish enough). Really should because I need the bottles to build my seed maker and need to gather the recipes as well. At least mining is easy and doesn't involve any serious waiting.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck finding the rest of the recipes. The fireplace looks super nice <3~



Bottles, as I hope you know, are best caught via trap.


----------



## Mairmalade

oath2order said:


> Bottles, as I hope you know, are best caught via trap.



Yeah...too bad I never have any luck with them. The best use I've gotten out of traps is catching 4-5 of a particular fish and making them into dishes to sell/give away as gifts. I guess it doesn't hurt to just load all the points with traps as a daily chore and check them, though. Why haven't I made this a habit yet

aaa


----------



## oath2order

Mairmalade said:


> Yeah...too bad I never have any luck with them. The best use I've gotten out of traps is catching 4-5 of a particular fish and making them into dishes to sell/give away as gifts. I guess it doesn't hurt to just load all the points with traps as a daily chore and check them, though. Why haven't I made this a habit yet
> 
> aaa



Do you happen to have any moonstone?


----------



## Mairmalade

oath2order said:


> Do you happen to have any moonstone?



I do, yes.


----------



## oath2order

Mairmalade said:


> I do, yes.



How much?


----------



## Mairmalade

oath2order said:


> How much?



I have nine in my supply shed atm


----------



## oath2order

And how many bottles do you need?


----------



## oath2order

Okay, so on Winter 19, I finished Soseki's house. I don't like Soseki. I think he's creepy. That's why I've put off building his house. Therefore, I have had the following events happen today.

1) Soseki moves in.
2) Town Restoration 4 completed. Hana and Emma came to visit  I got West Farm. 5 of the 11 renovation 5 plans are done 
3) Snow Festival unlocked.
4) Aaron tells me about music in Soseki's house.
5) Receiving the music prize.
6) Aaron tells me about music in Michelle's house.
7) Receiving the music prize.
8) Aaron tells me about music in Travel Agency
9) Receiving music prize.

ugh


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh you just reminded me to make sure I get around to checking for the new music sheet in Michelle's house. Had her move in a few days ago and I've yet to grab it. As for bottles I have what I need now (friend had some spares). :3


----------



## Trundle

Does anyone have clippers that they can gift me? I really need some


----------



## Mairmalade

E765 said:


> Does anyone have clippers that they can gift me? I really need some



I have extras and could probably make you the speedy ones, but I don't know how useful that'll be if you still cannot access multiplayer.


----------



## Trundle

Mairmalade said:


> I have extras and could probably make you the speedy ones, but I don't know how useful that'll be if you still cannot access multiplayer.



No, I have it now! I'll add you on my 3DS!


----------



## Mairmalade

E765 said:


> No, I have it now! I'll add you on my 3DS!



Cool. I made you some speedy clippers and I'll add you now. Did you want to make a room now or should I?


----------



## Trundle

I can.
My room is open.


----------



## Mairmalade

E765 said:


> I can.
> My room is open.



Uhh...apparently you cannot trade tools? Didn't know that. In the menu right now and it won't allow me to put my clippers on the exchange (even though I have two of them).

aa
edit: Yeah, just looked it up. Apparently tools cannot be traded. That sucks.


----------



## Trundle

Mairmalade said:


> Uhh...apparently you cannot trade tools? Didn't know that. In the menu right now and it won't allow me to put my clippers on the exchange (even though I have two of them).
> 
> aa



Aww, darn.  
Well that's a bummer.


----------



## Mairmalade

Yeah, sorry man. 

If you need a specific item in the future that can be traded let me know and I'll see if I have one.  On the bright side clippers will be available for purchase at Neil's Animals after you buy the blueprint from Rebecca. :3


----------



## oath2order

Wooo. I finally got my five star peaches growing. All that's left for that is to see what how my fall trees will end up.

Does anybody have Great Alpaca Yarn? I need 10 of it because I want to build a greenhouse.


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> Wooo. I finally got my five star peaches growing. All that's left for that is to see what how my fall trees will end up.
> 
> Does anybody have Great Alpaca Yarn? I need 10 of it because I want to build a greenhouse.



Is there a way later in the game to get seeds from higher rated crops? I'm in Summer Year 1, so not that much progression has been made.


----------



## oath2order

E765 said:


> Is there a way later in the game to get seeds from higher rated crops? I'm in Summer Year 1, so not that much progression has been made.



The best way to raise the star rating of crops is to get the Maker Bonus from having all 5 makers (which guarantees an extra half star from making something with any maker, sometimes giving a full extra star), fertilize the crops every day, and with the crops that  re-grow, water them every other day to maximize fertilizing potential.

In my opinion, trees are the easiest to raise the star rating because they never die, and they take a long time to grow.


----------



## Jeremy

I got Harvest Moon for 3DS.  Anything I need to know from you HM fans?  I had the GameCube one.


----------



## Kaiaa

Which 3ds harvest moon did you get? Tale of Two Towns or A New Beginning?

Either way, you know that the goal of harvest moon games is to farm, woo a spouse, and make your town the best. If you got either game, I would advise you to hoard everything you can. In ToTT you will be introduced to the concept of requests through the request board. Villagers from each village will post a request for items you may or may not have, the more requests you complete the harder they get to fulfill. In A New Beginning there are no requests but you will have a lot of blueprints that need seemingly useless stuff: ex: bottles. 

Bottom line: Learn to hoard.


----------



## Jeremy

New Beginning.  I didn't even know there was more than one.


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> New Beginning.  I didn't even know there was more than one.



Yeah, Tale of Two Towns was on DS and 3DS.

Seriously though, in A New Beginning, you'll be hoarding things like never before. Granted, some of the stuff that you'll need, like Mint, Chamomile, Lavender, etc, is foraged, but can also be grown. Speaking of that, I love that feature. I'm glad they let you grow the wild plants. Now if we could just bring back the ability from HMDS to let us grow Magic Red, Magic Blue, and Moondrop Flowers, I'd be happy.


----------



## Volvagia

Jeremy said:


> New Beginning.  I didn't even know there was more than one.



Tips:
Start off by hoarding everything you forage. Mint, Chamomile, etc. Sell all your bugs, except for Honey Bees. I'd recommend foraging in the mountains 2-3 times a day. During Spring of Year 1, it's very boring ... 
On Spring 9, you will get a cow. Sell its Milk. 
On Spring 15 (I think?) Iroha will move in. Use the axe she gives you to chop trees and get lumber. She will also give a hammer to turn rocks into stone. Whatever you do, don't turn all your branches into lumber or turn all your rocks into stone!
Spring 20, you will get fish traps. Turn any fish you catch into Grilled Fish, sell any junk but keep the bottles!
Spring 25, Rebecca will move in. She will sell blueprints. The first blueprint you should buy is for the chicken coop. This way you can buy chickens. Once you get a chicken, combine the Eggs and Milk to make Pudding. Pudding will get you a ton of money.
On Summer 1, you will get your first renovation plans.

Good luck!


----------



## Skitty

IDGAF, Harvest Moon 64 was the best one. 
I mean, Back to Nature/Friends of Mineral Town/More Friends of Mineral Town are way up there but srsly, HM64 is the epitome of the Harvest Moon Games.


----------



## Ahna

ANB is my first HM game. I am in fall of my first year. I am not sure if I will keep the game yet. It is fun, but more often than not I just feel like I am doing endless tedious tasks


----------



## oath2order

I could never get in to the Mineral Town ones


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone know when amethyst, Topaz, Ruby, Silver, and even glass stone become common? I've seen glass stone very rarely and now I really need it for my Town Restoration Project 3, and I also need the amethyst for the Maker Shed.

For the record, I am in Winter 1, I have multiple apple and cherry trees currently, 3 cows, 2 sheep, an alpaca, and a Yak, as well as 4 chickens and multiple beehives ad mushroom logs. I also recently got a green heart with Iroha today!


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> Oh you just reminded me to make sure I get around to checking for the new music sheet in Michelle's house. Had her move in a few days ago and I've yet to grab it. As for bottles I have what I need now (friend had some spares). :3


Oh what are bottles used for? I've been saving everything except bugs, so I have around 5 bottles I believe.
But I have been selling some lumber because I already have over 1000 of it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Bottles are used for the most important machines in the game. The Maker machines which include makers such as the cloth maker (the first maker you should make), Fermenter, Seed Maker, and a few others that I can't think of right now. I believe it takes 5 bottles per maker so save save save!

You can surely sell lumber as trees grow back.


----------



## Trundle

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone know when amethyst, Topaz, Ruby, Silver, and even glass stone become common? I've seen glass stone very rarely and now I really need it for my Town Restoration Project 3, and I also need the amethyst for the Maker Shed.
> 
> For the record, I am in Winter 1, I have multiple apple and cherry trees currently, 3 cows, 2 sheep, an alpaca, and a Yak, as well as 4 chickens and multiple beehives ad mushroom logs. I also recently got a green heart with Iroha today!



I'm at Summer 14 and already have given the ring to Iroha.


----------



## Superpenguin

Wow, playing online really is awesome. I earned tons of money from it!


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Wow, playing online really is awesome. I earned tons of money from it!



Yeah. Whenever I see a large alpaca or cow I just smile because I know I'm going to make over 10,000K a pop. :3 Sadly I haven't been playing that often recently, though. The daily grind of the game has become a little too tedious for me. 

As for the answer to your original question it's more luck based than anything. However, some minerals can only be found in one or two of the mines so that can be taken into consideration. Topaz will be hardest to gather when you first start off because it's only available in the blue and red mine (so if you don't have the ultra hammer yet, you have a slim chance of finding it). Silver can be found in any mine (as well as all other core ore -- gold, copper, iron). 

Personally I've never had too much of an issue with it. Just visit the mine everyday and you'll eventually collect all of what you need. If you've been trying for days and still don't have all the glass stone you need I'll happily grab my 3DS and give you some.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> Yeah. Whenever I see a large alpaca or cow I just smile because I know I'm going to make over 10,000K a pop. :3 Sadly I haven't been playing that often recently, though. The daily grind of the game has become a little too tedious for me.
> 
> As for the answer to your original question it's more luck based than anything. However, some minerals can only be found in one or two of the mines so that can be taken into consideration. Topaz will be hardest to gather when you first start off because it's only available in the blue and red mine (so if you don't have the ultra hammer yet, you have a slim chance of finding it). Silver can be found in any mine (as well as all other core ore -- gold, copper, iron).
> 
> Personally I've never had too much of an issue with it. Just visit the mine everyday and you'll eventually collect all of what you need. If you've been trying for days and still don't have all the glass stone you need I'll happily grab my 3DS and give you some.



Oh okay, I just got done playing multiplayer and I got 300k from all the animal products, and someone gave me a 5-star gold silkie chicken egg as the gift, I put it in the incubator cause Neil hasn't started selling Silkie chickens yet!

That explains it, I don't have the mine yet, so the only glass and silver I've received so far is hitting that big tree, I need an amethyst the most right now, do you have any of those? I just need one.

Oh and just a few questions:

Where is the 4th music located? I checked all my buildings and I can't find it, I am on Town Restoration 3, and I have the following buildings:

Restaurant - found one music here
Cottage
Blacksmith
Dunhill's house - Found one music here
Salon
Newspaper Carrier - Found one music here
Neil's House
General Store
Shipper's House
Rebecca's Designs

Also, do tea leaf trees need to be watered?

and are there any irrigation channels for crops? Usually I don't grow crops until much later in the game unless there are irrigation channels.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hola,

Yeah until you unlock the mine everything except iron and copper will be a pain to find. The 4th music sheet is in Rod's Cottage. I think the location was somewhere near the kitchen? Barrels or crates...don't remember which was there. To unlock the mine all you need to do is build Klaus's clinic (blueprints should be available shortly. Either during plan #3 or upon completion). The music sheet from his house will unlock the forest mine. 

I do have a spare amethyst so I can give that to you. Also good on you for finding the egg. Same thing happened to me and I put it right in the incubator. Hooray for somewhat/not really cheating! : p

As for tea leaves...not sure. I always watered and fertilized mine, though. Crops will be really easy to handle once you unlock the east end of your farm (which you'll unlock shortly anyway). Basically at the top of the east land there's a geyser. You can move it once a day and it will water all crop beds on the land. 

Anyway my FC is to the left. Tell me when you'd like to trade.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yeah until you unlock the mine everything except iron and copper will be a pain to find. The 4th music sheet is in Rod's Cottage. I think the location was somewhere near the kitchen? Barrels or crates...don't remember which was there. To unlock the mine all you need to do is build Klaus's clinic (blueprints should be available shortly. Either during plan #3 or upon completion). The music sheet from his house will unlock the forest mine.
> 
> I do have a spare amethyst so I can give that to you. Also good on you for finding the egg. Same thing happened to me and I put it right in the incubator. Hooray for somewhat/not really cheating! : p
> 
> As for tea leaves...not sure. I always watered and fertilized mine, though. Crops will be really easy to handle once you unlock the east end of your farm (which you'll unlock shortly anyway). Basically at the top of the east land there's a geyser. You can move it once a day and it will water all crop beds on the land.
> 
> Anyway my FC is to the left. Tell me when you'd like to trade.



Oh, I have the blueprint for the clinic, I was going to build it after I got the last few material stone from Rebecca, but of course it's a Monday right now. -.-

I registered you, and well I know I have a friend code, but I totally forgot how I view what it is.


Found it:
3523 - 2637 - 3478


----------



## Mairmalade

In your home menu click the boxed orange smiley face that will take you to your friends list. You can view your friend card and all your other friends as well. You can PM me yours or just post it here and then make the room. :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Mine is to the left now, I will go make the room.

Room is now made.


----------



## Mairmalade

Omg we got so lucky, lol <3

If you ever need anything down the road just drop me a message or post here and I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## Superpenguin

Giant Brown Alpaca! <3

Thank you for the Amethyst, and I'll be sure to let you know, thank you for all the information!


----------



## Trundle

I can't seem to be able to find ANY honeycombs while I'm foraging! Can anyone spare some extras? I have black rocks, black lumber that I don't need yet.


----------



## Superpenguin

E765 said:


> I can't seem to be able to find ANY honeycombs while I'm foraging! Can anyone spare some extras? I have black rocks, black lumber that I don't need yet.



I can spare some honey comb, I have 8 beehives, and tons of honeycomb from the fall that I don't need, I can just build you a beehive if you need.
I don't care what you give me, I have tons of black rocks and lumber already, but I will always take more.


----------



## Trundle

Superpenguin said:


> I can spare some honey comb, I have 8 beehives, and tons of honeycomb from the fall that I don't need, I can just build you a beehive if you need.
> I don't care what you give me, I have tons of black rocks and lumber already, but I will always take more.



Ooh! A beehive will work splendid! Are you available now? I'll make a room.


----------



## Superpenguin

E765 said:


> Ooh! A beehive will work splendid! Are you available now? I'll make a room.


Yes, I will go join the room now.


----------



## Trundle

It's open now.
By the way, I'm in the Internet Connection with friends, not with anyone.


----------



## Superpenguin

Sorry beehives can't be gifted so I brought honeycomb


----------



## Trundle

Ahh, I see. I'll just wait 'till Fall for the rest I need.


----------



## Superpenguin

Of course when I get the music to unlock the mine, the weather calls for 4 days of snow in a row meaning no Harvest Sprites. -.-


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Of course when I get the music to unlock the mine, the weather calls for 4 days of snow in a row meaning no Harvest Sprites. -.-



Eeeep...that's rough D:


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, it's okay though, I have the mine now and am on Town Restoration #4.

But now I am torn between Felicity and Iroha, I think I'll go with Felicity though. <3
I just need to make some cheese, butter, mayo, etc.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, it's okay though, I have the mine now and am on Town Restoration #4.
> 
> But now I am torn between Felicity and Iroha, I think I'll go with Felicity though. <3
> I just need to make some cheese, butter, mayo, etc.



If you have the bottles (10) I'd build both the cloth maker and cheese/butter/etc maker at the same time and opt for the seed maker later. It's easy to win the crop festival for the restoration plan if you have the best soil and fertilize at least one of them daily (this is assuming you have 1/2 - 1 star seeds. Your best bet is to plant a tree. 

Felicity is an awesome choice. If I were playing as the boy main character I'd definitely be picking her up, too. <3


----------



## micnmindisney

How long do I have to give Iroha roasted mushrooms in order to get a blueprint for an upgraded axe.   I have given her one every day for a month and I keep talking to her.  I need to upgrade my axe to chop down those pine trees.   thank you to anyone who can help


----------



## Superpenguin

I made the cloth and the cheese maker now. I give my cheeses and whatnot to Felicity. <3
I also got in the Travel Agency and the Tailor's today. I still have Gravel Soil, I am not sure how you get the better kinds of soil.I also just need one more platinum until I get that ultra hammer and then I can finally mine in the red mine.

Oh, and my dogs and cats are taking out all my grazing animals now YAY!
But, what do I put for them to eat? They aren't eating anything. Do I just plant the grass seed and leave it there?


----------



## Superpenguin

micnmindisney said:


> How long do I have to give Iroha roasted mushrooms in order to get a blueprint for an upgraded axe.   I have given her one every day for a month and I keep talking to her.  I need to upgrade my axe to chop down those pine trees.   thank you to anyone who can help



I just give her rocks/small rocks/black rocks/etc. and she gave me all the blueprints within a season and a half I believe.


----------



## Mairmalade

They will be available as blueprints once you've harvested a certain amount of crops. The soil field (best one you can get) is available after you harvest 1000 crops. There's also the regular field, obtainable by also harvesting crops, but I'm not sure on the exact amount. Significantly less than 1000, though. 

As for your animals they'll eat the fully grown grass you plant. When they're first let out they all go for the closest grass available if they've yet to eat and if another animal gets to the grass they were going after they'll stop and be discouraged. However, after a little time they'll eventually go after a different portion.


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay thank you, and does grass seed constantly need to be replanted then, and does it need to be watered?

Also, does anyone have a good quality winter crop at least 2 stars or higher, I accidentally shipped all my quality winter crops, and the crop festival is only 3 days away, and any foraged herb is only 1 star.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Okay thank you, and does grass seed constantly need to be replanted then, and does it need to be watered?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a good quality winter crop at least 2 stars or higher, I accidentally shipped all my quality winter crops, and the crop festival is only 3 days away, and any foraged herb is only 1 star.



Grass seed does not need to be replanted or watered. It will grow back automatically. 


I also have a 2 star big broccoli if you'd like it.


----------



## Trundle

micnmindisney said:


> How long do I have to give Iroha roasted mushrooms in order to get a blueprint for an upgraded axe.   I have given her one every day for a month and I keep talking to her.  I need to upgrade my axe to chop down those pine trees.   thank you to anyone who can help



You don't need to give her Roasted Mushrooms. 
All is needed is to give her gifts, just simply using magic blue flowers worked for me, but she will eventually start giving you blueprints, and it only takes a few days to get all of them from her.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> Grass seed does not need to be replanted or watered. It will grow back automatically.
> 
> 
> I also have a 2 star big broccoli if you'd like it.



Oh that'd be great thank you! I am not sure what I have on hand as usually everything goes into storage at the end of the day, but I'll go make a room now.

Also, such a relief that grass does not need to be replanted and that it regrows, oh and my tea leaf trees are fully grown and didn't need to be watered, but I fertilized them.


----------



## micnmindisney

thank you superpenguin.  I started giving her some copper and she gave me blueprints for upgraded watering can, hoe, and something else.   no axe upgrade yet.  I guess I will give her rocks and things .  this is taking a long time.


----------



## micnmindisney

thank you E765.  Some where in these posts I was told to give mushroom dishes.  Now I will give her rocks and things.   She finally gave me some blueprints, just not the axe upgrade which is the one I really need inorder to place the newspaper carrier building.  I just placed the salon but now have no more room for anything.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just ordered A New Beginning! But after doing some research and video watching, I REALLY want to play Hero of Leaf Valley on the PSP. 
Thing is, I don't own a PSP nor do I want to buy one just to play one game. Cause I'm difficult like that  so I'll be happy with my 3DS game since this new game looks SWEET.


----------



## Superpenguin

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just ordered A New Beginning! But after doing some research and video watching, I REALLY want to play Hero of Leaf Valley on the PSP.
> Thing is, I don't own a PSP nor do I want to buy one just to play one game. Cause I'm difficult like that  so I'll be happy with my 3DS game since this new game looks SWEET.



You'll love it! Just make sure you hoard everything!

Felicity is at a Purple heart now, woo!! Too bad my gardening tour was a total fail, I guess I really do have to change it every season.


----------



## Mairmalade

When I was trying to get the blueprints from her I just gave her mushroom soup every other day and got them all within two seasons. :c


----------



## Volvagia

How far is everyone in the game? It seems like everyone's past me. >.<

I'm dating Neil, red heart, on Year 2 Spring 4, about 400k G (I spent 100k to buy a blue feather) , Town Plan #4... not much.


----------



## Trundle

Volvagia said:


> How far is everyone in the game? It seems like everyone's past me. >.<
> 
> I'm dating Neil, red heart, on Year 2 Spring 4, about 400k G (I spent 100k to buy a blue feather) , Town Plan #4... not much.



I'm dating Iroha, Green heart, Year 1 Fall 4, about 70k right now but I just bought a bunch of seeds, stuck on plan #2 due to honey products, haha


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> I'm dating Iroha, Green heart, Year 1 Fall 4, about 70k right now but I just bought a bunch of seeds, stuck on plan #2 due to honey products, haha



Tip: when you make honey, there's a way to get each bee(hive) to produce 2 jars of honey instead of one. You just have to align then perfectly like this:

x x o x x o x x
x x x x x x x x 
x x o x x o x x
x x x x x x x x
x x o x x o x x
(o= beehive)

Basically, the corners need to match up, and there has to be a sort of invisible square between them. Now from these 6 beehives, you will get 12 jars of honey instead of 6. Sorry my explanation isn't the best, you can just look here http://fogu.com/hm11/farm/bees.php


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> How far is everyone in the game? It seems like everyone's past me. >.<
> 
> I'm dating Neil, red heart, on Year 2 Spring 4, about 400k G (I spent 100k to buy a blue feather) , Town Plan #4... not much.



I just began Summer Year 2. I have 2 million gold, thanks for wifi to that.
I am trying to date Felicity but still need her Purple Heart Event though she is at a Blue Heart
Iroha is at yellow, Tina is at Purple, and I know Yuri is somewhere near that as well, but I WANT FELICITY!

All my animals produce Great products now as well.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> I just began Summer Year 2. I have 2 million gold, thanks for wifi to that.
> I am trying to date Felicity but still need her Purple Heart Event though she is at a Blue Heart
> Iroha is at yellow, Tina is at Purple, and I know Yuri is somewhere near that as well, but I WANT FELICITY!
> 
> All my animals produce Great products now as well.



Woah, 2 mill? I gotta do wi-fi more often now.

Yeah, Felicity's really pretty, I'd go for her if I was a boy. Even though I ignore her now...


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Woah, 2 mill? I gotta do wi-fi more often now.
> 
> Yeah, Felicity's really pretty, I'd go for her if I was a boy. Even though I ignore her now...



Yeah, the large animals really help you out, and now that my sheep give me great wool, I can get tons of cash just by taking my animals instead of relying on someone else.

I also have one black and one amber fragment, currently on Town Restoration 4, I just can't ship out yams until the Fall.
My cotton seeds are nearing five stars and so are my tea leaf and wheat seeds.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, the large animals really help you out, and now that my sheep give me great wool, I can get tons of cash just by taking my animals instead of relying on someone else.
> 
> I also have one black and one amber fragment, currently on Town Restoration 4, I just can't ship out yams until the Fall.
> My cotton seeds are nearing five stars and so are my tea leaf and wheat seeds.



I haven't played in a while. I do have pineapple seeds, if you want them. Idk the quality though.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> I haven't played in a while. I do have pineapple seeds, if you want them. Idk the quality though.



I found some pineapples on my trip to the island and made them into seeds already, thank you though! I am sort of taking a break from playing it though, I haven't played it much today, and probably not at all tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> I found some pineapples on my trip to the island and made them into seeds already, thank you though! I am sort of taking a break from playing it though, I haven't played it much today, and probably not at all tomorrow.



I've been busying working on the RuneScape Wiki, so I haven't played ANB in about a week! XD I needed the break from the game though, I was starting to get bored of it. Year 4!


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> I've been busying working on the RuneScape Wiki, so I haven't played ANB in about a week! XD I needed the break from the game though, I was starting to get bored of it. Year 4!



I just won't have time to play it for the next two, possibly three weeks.
At least my animals will still be alive and healthy though.


----------



## Volvagia

Year 4?? Wow! You guy are really dedicated, I stopped playing in Year 2 Spring! 

Oh and Superpenguin, is there anything else you might want? Gems or ores, cause I have a ton of those. Except for Fluorite, I have a shortage of those because I built the bigger bed.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Year 4?? Wow! You guy are really dedicated, I stopped playing in Year 2 Spring!
> 
> Oh and Superpenguin, is there anything else you might want? Gems or ores, cause I have a ton of those. Except for Fluorite, I have a shortage of those because I built the bigger bed.


I just need 2 more bottles right now or the blue or silver honey bees.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> I just need 2 more bottles right now or the blue or silver honey bees.



Bottles? I have a ton of those. 

Fish trapping got me a ton.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Bottles? I have a ton of those.
> 
> Fish trapping got me a ton.



Do you want to connect later today then? I can't do it right now but a bit later. What do you need right now?


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Do you want to connect later today then? I can't do it right now but a bit later. What do you need right now?



Sure, I don't know exactly when I  can connect though. 

If you have any high quality crops, that would be great :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Sure, I don't know exactly when I  can connect though.
> 
> If you have any high quality crops, that would be great :3



My highest on-hand crop right now is cherries, but if you want to wait 2 weeks game time, I have 5-star wheat growing.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> My highest on-hand crop right now is cherries, but if you want to wait 2 weeks game time, I have 5-star wheat growing.



It's okay, I don't need 5 star, just enough to win the intermediate class ^.^


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay I have a three star cherry.
I can connect whenever you are ready, can you post your friend code, I  am on my phone so I can't see it if it's on the left.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Okay I have a three star cherry.
> I can connect whenever you are ready, can you post your friend code, I  am on my phone so I can't see it if it's on the left.



okay, mine is 

4468 1757 6146


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> okay, mine is
> 
> 4468 1757 6146



Okay I will go make a room, one of my sheep now gives two great wools so be sure to clip her


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Okay I will go make a room, one of my sheep now gives two great wools so be sure to clip her



okay thanks! I have more bottles, do you want to trade again?
all you have to give me is like weeds


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> okay thanks! I have more bottles, do you want to trade again?
> all you have to give me is like weeds


Okay I only need one more bottle.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Okay I only need one more bottle.



should i make the room?


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> should i make the room?



I already made one


----------



## Volvagia

Thanks!


----------



## Leer

Sorry to barge in, but have any of you played A New Beginning?
I am considering getting it for my 3DS, but I did not enjoy A Tale of Two Towns, so I do not want a repeat.
1) Is there things to do besides the same thing over and over?
2) How are the customization options?
3) How are the graphics?


----------



## Trundle

I need Amethyst for the Maker Room but I'm only on Fall Year 1. Anybody got extra?


----------



## Volvagia

Glitch said:


> Sorry to barge in, but have any of you played A New Beginning?
> I am considering getting it for my 3DS, but I did not enjoy A Tale of Two Towns, so I do not want a repeat.
> 1) Is there things to do besides the same thing over and over?
> 2) How are the customization options?
> 3) How are the graphics?



1. Well, the things unlock slowly, but you do need a routine which you will do over and over. You'll probably unlock everything/everyone by Year 3-4.
2. Amazing! You can change the town and your farm, move houses and add decorations. 
As for your character, you can change your clothes (I think there are 93 outfits), skin tone, eyes, eye colour, hair and hairstyle. There's a hair salon for your hair, and a witch will move in who can change your face. Dunno about the skin colour.
3. The graphics are pretty good for the 3DS, but not amazing like some other games. The game is choppy in the town/farm area but it runs smoothly in the mountain area.




E765 said:


> I need Amethyst for the Maker Room but I'm only on Fall Year 1. Anybody got extra?



I have some. How many do you need?


----------



## Superpenguin

Aargh Felicity won't accept the ring. -.-

She's at green heart level and I've seen both the black and purple heart events.


----------



## Trundle

Volvagia said:
			
		

> I have some. How many do you need?


Just one for now. Anything you need?


----------



## Trundle

Superpenguin said:


> Aargh Felicity won't accept the ring. -.-
> 
> She's at green heart level and I've seen both the black and purple heart events.



Make sure it's on a Sunny day at the right time. The first time I tried with Iroha she just made a dumb compliment on it. It also can't be a festival day. Also, if nothing works, give a few more gifts.


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> Just one for now. Anything you need?



Okay. Anything's fine, really. 

I added you, my FC is 4468 1757 6146 :3


----------



## Trundle

Volvagia said:


> Okay. Anything's fine, really.
> 
> I added you, my FC is 4468 1757 6146 :3



If you can trade right now, I'll make a room. Ready?
Edit: Room is open, I'm in the friend room section btw.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> If you can trade right now, I'll make a room. Ready?
> Edit: Room is open, I'm in the friend room section btw.
> 
> Thank you very much!



You're welcome, anytime!


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Aargh Felicity won't accept the ring. -.-
> 
> She's at green heart level and I've seen both the black and purple heart events.



As E765 said in order for her to accept the ring:
*Must be sunny
*Must have seen all heart events up to/and purple
*Can't give the ring on a festival day

I'd also like to add that it MUST be on Saturday or Sunday (I think afternoon works best? I recall the ring not being accepted in the early morning). Blue heart color as well, but if she's at green you're good to go.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> As E765 said in order for her to accept the ring:
> *Must be sunny
> *Must have seen all heart events up to/and purple
> *Can't give the ring on a festival day
> 
> I'd also like to add that it MUST be on Saturday or Sunday (I think afternoon works best? I recall the ring not being accepted in the early morning). Blue heart color as well, but if she's at green you're good to go.



Oh, I did it at like 10 am on a Sunday morning, I guess it was too early, well at least it's Wednesday in my village, so the weekend is close to try again.


----------



## Ahna

I am getting into the game!
I am not much into multiplayer, but I also don't know what it entails in this game.
I have a question though: is it bad to chop down all trees on your farm and town?


----------



## Volvagia

PennyD said:


> I am getting into the game!
> I am not much into multiplayer, but I also don't know what it entails in this game.
> I have a question though: is it bad to chop down all trees on your farm and town?



Nope! There isn't anything bad that will happen if you chop them, seeing as they'll grow back again. Trees also give a lot of lumber when you chop them, which is useful for building things.


----------



## Trundle

I need more honeycomb products in order to get to Town Restoration Plan #3! The only reason I want this is for a double bed so I can propose to Iroha Winter 1!

Edit: I also need a single bottle for a Seed Maker! Anyone want to help me out here?


----------



## Trundle

Sorry for a double post, but I just needed to put something here.
Got Iroha to red heart, Fall 15 Year 1! It must be just a few days late of the earliest date possible. 
Also, I don't need bottles anymore lol


----------



## Volvagia

You got her to a red heart on Fall 15? That's very early.

I'm planning for the revere proposal, so I'm gonna have to wait for Year 2 Summer 22-ish. For the time being, I'm just giving Neil gifts every single day.


----------



## Trundle

Volvagia said:


> You got her to a red heart on Fall 15? That's very early.
> 
> I'm planning for the revere proposal, so I'm gonna have to wait for Year 2 Summer 22-ish. For the time being, I'm just giving Neil gifts every single day.



Yeah... Now if I could only finish Town Restoration Plan #2 (honey prodcuts, grr) so I can move onto #3 and get a double bed... Winter 1 is when the feather is in stock so I'm trying for that day.


----------



## oath2order

Volvagia said:


> You got her to a red heart on Fall 15? That's very early.
> 
> I'm planning for the revere proposal, so I'm gonna have to wait for Year 2 Summer 22-ish. For the time being, I'm just giving Neil gifts every single day.



It's also impossible. Just sayin'. Iroha moves in on Spring 15. Talking each day gives 100 FP, and giving her the 500 gift means that's 600 friendship a day. With those 60 days, that's a total of 36,000 friendship. I could count the festivals, but that would be 2000 from the crop, flower bouquet on Spring 30 means 2000 more, winning Summer Crop will be another 2000, and another 2000 will bring you to a total of 44,000.

Even with her 800 gift, which you couldn't have given for all of those days because it's unlocked Summer of year 1, and you still have to grow it, taking away about 15 days, leaving you with 30 days for her 800 gift. So, final calculations, are 900*30=27,000. The other days would be the 500 gift, so 600*30 = 18,000. the 8,000 from winning all those festivals puts you at 53,000. Also note that she doesn't have a favorite animal, and it's impossible to have different clothing that early in the game, so it's a range from 44,000 to 53,000 possible friendship, just 7,000 short of red.


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> It's also impossible. Just sayin'. Iroha moves in on Spring 15. Talking each day gives 100 FP, and giving her the 500 gift means that's 600 friendship a day. With those 60 days, that's a total of 36,000 friendship. I could count the festivals, but that would be 2000 from the crop, flower bouquet on Spring 30 means 2000 more, winning Summer Crop will be another 2000, and another 2000 will bring you to a total of 44,000.
> 
> Even with her 800 gift, which you couldn't have given for all of those days because it's unlocked Summer of year 1, and you still have to grow it, taking away about 15 days, leaving you with 30 days for her 800 gift. So, final calculations, are 900*30=27,000. The other days would be the 500 gift, so 600*30 = 18,000. the 8,000 from winning all those festivals puts you at 53,000. Also note that she doesn't have a favorite animal, and it's impossible to have different clothing that early in the game, so it's a range from 44,000 to 53,000 possible friendship, just 7,000 short of red.



Well, I don't know what to tell you... I'll take a picture if you want.


----------



## oath2order

E765 said:


> Well, I don't know what to tell you... I'll take a picture if you want.



I'd like to know how you managed what's literally impossible.


----------



## Trundle

Oh! You forgot the heart events points!


----------



## Volvagia

Yes, if you count the heart events it is possible. Plus he could have gave her some +800 gifts as well.


----------



## Trundle

Volvagia said:


> Yes, if you count the heart events it is possible. Plus he could have gave her some +800 gifts as well.



I only did 500FP gifts and 300FP gifts, and one neutral.


----------



## oath2order

Volvagia said:


> Yes, if you count the heart events it is possible. Plus he could have gave her some +800 gifts as well.



I calculated the maximum amount of 800 gifts that were possible. Even going with my best case scenario that included the 800 gifts, that's 12,000 extra from heart events, leaving us at 59,000. I'm pretty sure though that the ring event gives extra FP that I don't know the value of


----------



## Volvagia

E765 said:


> I only did 500FP gifts and 300FP gifts, and one neutral.



I dunno about me... mostly +500 or +300 and 1 +800. Oh and I accidentally gave Neil a Cocoa Pack instead of a Treat so I lost some FP there.


----------



## Ashtot

oath2order said:


> I calculated the maximum amount of 800 gifts that were possible. Even going with my best case scenario that included the 800 gifts, that's 12,000 extra from heart events, leaving us at 59,000. I'm pretty sure though that the ring event gives extra FP that I don't know the value of



So the ring could possibly be worth more than 1,000 FP?

I really need an amethyst right now, I don't have much to trade but i'll give someone what I can for it if anybody has one.


----------



## Volvagia

You said:


> So the ring could possibly be worth 1,000 FP?
> 
> I really need an amethyst right now, I don't have much to trade but i'll give someone what I can for it if anybody has one.



I have one, but I can't trade right now. Maybe later? Sorry.


----------



## Superpenguin

Giving loved gifts to people on thier birthdays also gives you 3,000 friend points.


----------



## Trundle

Superpenguin said:


> Giving loved gifts to people on thier birthdays also gives you 3,000 friend points.



Haven't hit her birthday yet, if you're referring to my situation...


----------



## Superpenguin

E765 said:


> Haven't hit her birthday yet, if you're referring to my situation...



Yeah I was, okay sorry I forget people's birthday's, that's why I check the calendar basically every morning.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I was, okay sorry I forget people's birthday's, that's why I check the calendar basically every morning.



Yeah, I calculated that  Iroha on Winter 15.

Does anyone have the Museum of Memories, and if so, do the back room doors stay locked forever?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm still on Town plan #4. I'm trying to catch my digital version up to my cartridge version.
That way I can get stuff I need on my digital version by seeing what I did wrong on my cartridge version.
I know from memory that I need to save bottles and other rare stuff up asap.


----------



## Superpenguin

I won the Intermediate Crop Festival!


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> I won the Intermediate Crop Festival!



Congratulations. :3 

I think I've stopped playing this game for the most part now myself... D:


----------



## Superpenguin

Felicity accepted the ring today, woo!
Oh and Sandra is moved in now too, and I got my first llama WOO!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I haven't played everyday, but I'm halfway through my first Summer and have Niel at a blue heart and I'm still working on my first Restoration Plan. I kinda screwed myself in the beginning when I knew I needed to hoard, but I wanted money -.- 
I haven't done multi-player or anything. My town is still kinda empty but I'm working on getting people moved in.


----------



## oath2order

Mairmalade said:


> Congratulations. :3
> 
> I think I've stopped playing this game for the most part now myself... D:



Mid of year 4's winter, and still going strong here. I take breaks every so often for a few days to not get burned out.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Still trying to get ANB digital caught up to cartridge.


----------



## Julie

Still trying to decide if I should download or buy a physical copy. Does anyone know how many blocks it takes up?


----------



## Sora

Julie said:


> Still trying to decide if I should download or buy a physical copy. Does anyone know how many blocks it takes up?



What kind of SD card do you have (GB wise)? I downloaded both Fire Emblem and Scribblenauts this week so I sorta have an idea how much it will take. They both seemed to be 1100-1500 blocks (correct me if I am wrong) but ANB may be another story.


----------



## oath2order

I lost interest in ANB


----------



## Julie

Sora said:


> What kind of SD card do you have (GB wise)? I downloaded both Fire Emblem and Scribblenauts this week so I sorta have an idea how much it will take. They both seemed to be 1100-1500 blocks (correct me if I am wrong) but ANB may be another story.



I have a 4GB one but I can get a larger one if needed.


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> I lost interest in ANB



So did I, but I do that with every Harvest Moon game. I go through waves of obsession, and waves of disinterest.


----------



## Volvagia

Juicebox said:


> So did I, but I do that with every Harvest Moon game. I go through waves of obsession, and waves of disinterest.



Me too. At first I'm all hyped about it, I play it as much as I can and then I just stop. They are fun, but they can get a bit tedious.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have a 16GB memory card. So I have lots of space still!


----------



## Sora

Julie said:


> I have a 4GB one but I can get a larger one if needed.



Well in that case it is up to you. I don't know how much you have stored on it or plan to store on it so I can't really be a judge. I have a 16 GB so I don't worry about space as much, but I am not sure if you should worry or not with a 4 GB.


----------



## Winona

Although I was really disappointed of The Tale Of Two Towns (which was the last Harvest Moon game released in Germany) because of the bad translations and the boring plot, I'm really excited for A New Beginning.

Unfortunetely, I don't think that they will release it here. You got it almost a year ago, am I right? That means they might already work on a new Harvest Moon game in Japan. I'm quite sad about that, though.

However, I liked the first Harvest Moon games the most. The new graphics of ANB look a bit unloving and "empty". I would like to see a Harvest Moon game with as detailed graphics as Fantasy Life has.


----------



## oath2order

Tale of Two Towns was really lackluster. It felt so empty.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Alot of HM games seem to bore though who play fighting games alot.

Personally, I like relaxed play games like HM and AC alot.
I get drawn into them by certain things in those games.

I will admit the certain HM series games were better than others in my opinion.

For instance when they brought the very first to N64.
I thought it was good but it lacked alot of the stuff the newer games have.
Don't get me wrong, N64's HM is still one of my top 5 favorite HM games but I no longer own it or a N64.

okay so here is my top 5 HM games.

1. AP
2. ANB
3. N64
4, DS Cute
5. MM


----------



## oath2order

So...Who else has heard of Stardew Valley?


----------



## Juicebox

My top 5 are:
1. A Wonderful Life
2. Animal Parade
3. Back to Nature
4. Magical Melody
5. A New Beginning

Until a New Beginning came, I was thoroughly unimpressed with the handhelds.


----------



## Sora

Did anyone play Tree of Tranquility? Idk if I'm being biased but I think thats the best one I have ever played overall.


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> Did anyone play Tree of Tranquility? Idk if I'm being biased but I think thats the best one I have ever played overall.



I've played Tree of Tranquility, and although I prefer Animal Parade, I liked Tree of Tranquility. I'd say it's either #6 or 7 out of my favorites.


----------



## Dustbunnii

The idea of Harvest Moon games have always appealed to me, but I usually end up getting bored of them about the second year into them because everything feels so stale at that point and things move kinda slow... The characters' dialogues always seem to be the same too :I
I'm sort of hesitant about wanting A New Beginning for that reason, as well as the fact that everything is so much larger than your character.... I would probably get it without a doubt if it wasn't for that one simple thing...
The largeness of everything is just uncomfortable to me for some reason.... like, the turnips are half your size .____. I'm fine with things being larger than they realistically would be, but they're just uncomfortably large in this one...


----------



## Joyce

My first expierence with HM was Island of Happiness for DS. I really couldn't get attached to it, as I really disliked the graphics and stuff.

Then I gave it a second change with Animal Parade for Wii and that was great! I was really into it. What made me like this specific version is that you were able to play as a girl too. I really do not like playing as a boy in games like this (simulation games), as I am a girl. 
The only thing that I missed in Animal Parade was a way to keep playing for a longer amount of time. I remember you had to collect 5 things to 'save the world', and when I got the first 4 (which was a wonderful challenge!) I had to get a certain amount of friends and that was really A PAIN! The same routine with talking and presents over and over, day after day. Yuck! So I didn't get married, I was trying to but unfortunaly after a while the game couldn't entertain me anymore. Shamefull, as I would have loved to complete it.

Oh, and I don't know if I'm the only one.. But I'm kinda inclined comparing it with AC -as if you every could- and that stopped my spirit a little bit..

Now that I'm typing this, maybe I should start playing again. Just to have something to do until ACNL on 14 June.  Are there any sequals to Animal Parade for the Wii, DS or 3DS? Where you can be a girl too?


----------



## oath2order

ANB lets you play as a girl or boy, and you can dress up as either of the genders.


----------



## Joyce

oath2order said:


> ANB lets you play as a girl or boy, and you can dress up as either of the genders.



I saw the trailer just today and that game looks beautiful! Unfortunately it hasn't been released in EU and it isn't announced yet also..  But I read somewhere that the EU version always comes like a year after the first release, so I'm guessing second half of 2013 IF it comes out here. For all I know most of the HM games came out here, only the less succesfull ones didn't I guess.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## oath2order

Joyce said:


> I saw the trailer just today and that game looks beautiful! Unfortunately it hasn't been released in EU and it isn't announced yet also..  But I read somewhere that the EU version always comes like a year after the first release, so I'm guessing second half of 2013 IF it comes out here. For all I know most of the HM games came out here, only the less succesfull ones didn't I guess.. *crosses fingers*



D'oh! I didn't notice that you were from EU. I'm sorry! But the game is easily the best in the series, got great IGN reviews.


----------



## Mary

Love it. On ANB I married Neil. I looked on tv tropes and idioms, and it was tagged with "perverse attraction." I guess I'm not the only one who actually fell in love with a character on there, am I?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like the characters but I'd never be attracted to most of them IRL.
No offense to those who would br though.
I just prefer my games and roleplays to same as those they are.

Though I have found that some guys and girls IRL remind me of HM characters more than others.


----------



## Flutterfairy

Really enjoying A New Beginning  right now. Slow start, but now I'm SWIMMING in things to do! I really like the customization of everything, from the town, to the characters looks! It kinda reminds me of how AC:NL is gonna be. Though, I wish NL would have the kind of customization of the town that ANB has because you can just pick up people's houses and put them wherever you please! ahaha


----------



## BellGreen

I'm on Year Three and I'm BARELY on Town Rev. 2 -.-

Tina and I are dating though. "Here is a little something from me, your awesome girlfriend. Keep working hard!"

Have you heard of the Goddess Glitch? Throw a gift into the pond on your birthday and see.


----------



## Joyce

oath2order said:


> D'oh! I didn't notice that you were from EU. I'm sorry! But the game is easily the best in the series, got great IGN reviews.



That's okay, I just keep hoping I'll be able to buy it here too! Otherwise I'll just have to import it or something I guess.


----------



## oath2order

Okay, so I finally got back into the game. Built the baby bed, and Yuri is pregnant. I'm hoping for a baby boy.


----------



## BellGreen

oath2order said:


> Okay, so I finally got back into the game. Built the baby bed, and Yuri is pregnant. I'm hoping for a baby boy.



I can't really get into the game yet. I just need to unlock Klaus so I can get Tina's Yellow Event. Heck, I have her at a pink heart.


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> I can't really get into the game yet. I just need to unlock Klaus so I can get Tina's Yellow Event. Heck, I have her at a pink heart.



I had all the bachelorettes, minus Witch Princess because I didn't have her unlocked, at a red heart before I actually married Yuri.


----------



## Superpenguin

I've been trying to get back into the game. I dunno I might just sell off all my animals and focus on farming crops.

Is it bad that I don't feed my dogs and cats and once they get fat(thus not helping with grazing) I sell them and buy replacements only to repeat the process again?


----------



## oath2order

I'm about to get into year 6 of spring. It's time for me to reset the farm animals. I'm going to make sure none of them die, and so, I will now make each of them have a child, and sell the parent. Then, of course, it'll be time to get them all to Great quality.


----------



## Superpenguin

I just sold off all my chickens. I am done dealing with those things. I kept a ton of eggs in my fridge though in case I ever consider having some more chickens. Right now my main focus is to befriend Charles to access the Ancient Ruins, my farm is filled with rose bushes. xD


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> I just sold off all my chickens. I am done dealing with those things. I kept a ton of eggs in my fridge though in case I ever consider having some more chickens. Right now my main focus is to befriend Charles to access the Ancient Ruins, my farm is filled with rose bushes. xD



I'm maxed friendship with everyone  Good luck with the ancient ruins. Gawd, it took me forever to befriend Charles to get the freaking ruins.


----------



## Superpenguin

Felicity is at a red heart now but I still need to see her yellow heart event before I can propose, at least it's Sunday tomorrow, so I can trigger it then.


----------



## Mary

I <3 Neil... And i'm not ashamed, either.


----------



## Superpenguin

I am in Fall of Year 2 now so I can finally ship out the Yams and pass TR4.
I also have the blueprint for the Witch Princess's House. I unlocked the Ancient Ruins so I can get the materials now. All my chickens are now sold.


----------



## Juicebox

Ugh. Finally got the cloth and seed makers. I was getting so bored with having to dress like a boy. I can finally wear a dress! I can also win the crop festival now that I can up star quality.


----------



## Superpenguin

It seems like no one wifis anymore! D:
How am I supposed to make my money now?


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> It seems like no one wifis anymore! D:
> How am I supposed to make my money now?



I know, right? The fullest room I've had in days only had three people. Sometimes I have to wait ten minutes if I want to create a room, and I have to refresh the page several times if I'm looking for one.


----------



## Superpenguin

I got my first clay figure! WOO! and I have used the makers 200 times so I am so close to the last maker, only 100 more times!


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> I got my first clay figure! WOO! and I have used the makers 200 times so I am so close to the last maker, only 100 more times!



Ugh, getting that Medicine Maker was so annoying.


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Ugh, getting that Medicine Maker was so annoying.


I don't think I'll ever even use it, but I know you get a benefit for having all five makers soooo...I gotta get it.

3 Clay figures now!


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think I'll ever even use it, but I know you get a benefit for having all five makers soooo...I gotta get it.
> 
> 3 Clay figures now!



Preach it. I never use the fermenter, miller, or medicine maker. I use the seed maker the most, and then the cloth maker.


----------



## Superpenguin

I'm only using the fermenter to get the medicine maker.
I only use the miller, seed maker, and cloth maker.

I have been unable to propose to Felicity for the past couple weekends because they've been rainy and the cow festival was held on Sunday. -.-


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay so I am now married to Felicity, got the medicine maker and am in the last week of Fall of Year 2. I unfortunately haven't gathered enough honeycombs to make my ideal about of beehives, so I guess the ones I have will have to do for next year.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> Okay so I am now married to Felicity, got the medicine maker and am in the last week of Fall of Year 2. I unfortunately haven't gathered enough honeycombs to make my ideal about of beehives, so I guess the ones I have will have to do for next year.



You got married early dang.


----------



## Superpenguin

Now I am in Winter, Felicity and I are happily married, and then I realized I don't have the fisherman yet lol. So I've been giving Hana my fish.


----------



## ACking

I loved another wonderful life! And the tales between two towns was discontinued, to my belief?, and I found tbtt for $40 do you think it is worth it?


----------



## BellGreen

ACking said:


> I loved another wonderful life! And the tales between two towns was discontinued, to my belief?, and I found tbtt for $40 do you think it is worth it?



I see why it was discontinued.

It's boring.


----------



## ACking

BellBringerGreen said:


> I see why it was discontinued.
> 
> It's boring.



Thanks! I just needed to know if it was worth forty bucks and wether or not I should buy it before luigis mansion.


----------



## jesughs

Is it just me or do you other fans of the Harvest Moon series find the games for portable devices like the DS to be inferior to the console games? I've always felt that way, because Harvest Moon is a game that really relies on graphics and the graphics on the DS games are just too "pixel-y" for my liking. Personally, if I don't like the graphics then the gameplay is unimportant to me.


----------



## ACking

I have the same opinion.


----------



## Mary

I've only ever played ANB.


----------



## Julie

jesughs said:


> Is it just me or do you other fans of the Harvest Moon series find the games for portable devices like the DS to be inferior to the console games? I've always felt that way, because Harvest Moon is a game that really relies on graphics and the graphics on the DS games are just too "pixel-y" for my liking. Personally, if I don't like the graphics then the gameplay is unimportant to me.



I agree that console harvest moons are far better than portable ones, but in terms of gameplay. I don't know, I think Harvest Moon games have slowly been getting staler and staler in general, but ANB was a fresh change. I think this is why I generally prefer Rune Factory to regular Harvest Moon, because there are a lot of added gameplay elements and it is generally a much larger game with a lot more to do.


----------



## oath2order

Julie said:


> I agree that console harvest moons are far better than portable ones, but in terms of gameplay. I don't know, I think Harvest Moon games have slowly been getting staler and staler in general, but ANB was a fresh change. I think this is why I generally prefer Rune Factory to regular Harvest Moon, because there are a lot of added gameplay elements and it is generally a much larger game with a lot more to do.



Just imagine ANB on the consoole with all the extra space and all.


----------



## jesughs

Julie said:


> I agree that console harvest moons are far better than portable ones, but in terms of gameplay. I don't know, I think Harvest Moon games have slowly been getting staler and staler in general, but ANB was a fresh change. I think this is why I generally prefer Rune Factory to regular Harvest Moon, because there are a lot of added gameplay elements and it is generally a much larger game with a lot more to do.



I totally agree with you about how the games are getting less and less... good. I mean, go back to Magical Melody (one of my favorite games in the series, hehe). There, you had to get music notes--a good, fresh incentive. Now look at Animal Parade. Don't get me wrong, AP is great! But the concept of simply finding sprites has been done before. I prefer a more creative gameplay. It seems like the only thing that Natsume has done to freshen up the HM games is add dumb minigames that nobody really cares for...


----------



## Julie

jesughs said:


> I totally agree with you about how the games are getting less and less... good. I mean, go back to Magical Melody (one of my favorite games in the series, hehe). There, you had to get music notes--a good, fresh incentive. Now look at Animal Parade. Don't get me wrong, AP is great! But the concept of simply finding sprites has been done before. I prefer a more creative gameplay. It seems like the only thing that Natsume has done to freshen up the HM games is add dumb minigames that nobody really cares for...



Yeah. I agree that Magical Melody was probably one of the last few good ones. ToT was good but lacking and AP fixed ToT's mistakes but there was still something missing. I personally never liked any of the DS games, and A Tale of Two Towns was just _really bad_. ANB is awesome and probably the best out of all the recent ones with the whole town renovations and how you slowly unlock things. The sprites were disappointing in this game but that definitely makes up for it, though I still feel that this game is lacking a little as well.

It honestly makes me wonder why Marvelous is putting more effort into Rune Factory than Harvest Moon. I always thought it was obvious that Harvest Moon is the more popular out of the two, but I guess this isn't the case in Japan? If you compare Animal Parade's graphics with Rune Factory: Frontier or Tides of Destiny, Animal Parade looks like utter crap and the Rune Factory games are beautiful. The characters in Rune Factory also feel more interesting and the game itself is massive in comparison. Like Harvest Moon, I prefer Rune Factory on a console but the portable games are still really solid. It just makes me confused why the Rune Factory games have been amazing and Harvest Moon not so much, but I guess this is just my opinion.


----------



## jesughs

Wow, I just picked up ANB from my local Gamestop and I have to say I take back what I said about DS games being inferior! This game's graphics totally mimic ToT's and AP's. Loving the character customization feature--I have been waiting for that to come along since FOREVER! The only thing that's okay is the bachelors... Not as great as the ones in AP or MM, but still OK. So far, I'm loving this game!


----------



## Juicebox

jesughs said:


> Is it just me or do you other fans of the Harvest Moon series find the games for portable devices like the DS to be inferior to the console games? I've always felt that way, because Harvest Moon is a game that really relies on graphics and the graphics on the DS games are just too "pixel-y" for my liking. Personally, if I don't like the graphics then the gameplay is unimportant to me.



I agree. Not really about the graphics (although the portable ones are generally abysmal), but also, the handheld games are just so lackluster. They never add anything very new, and if they do add something new, it's usually annoying (freshness). The locations are also really bland. The towns and stuff always feel so weird and not very homey.

However, A New Beginning really impressed me. It's a handheld game with console quality, and I love it! The town is still kind of lacking in spirit, but the customization fixes that completely.

I'm still waiting for a game like A Wonderful Life. I know that it's a lot of people's least favorite, but I think that if they tweaked the game a little bit, and maybe changed the animal and crop systems in A Wonderful Life, it could be the best Harvest Moon game yet. I dunno... I just liked having your child be relevant, and having a continuous story.


----------



## oath2order

Ya'll should check out Stardew Valley


----------



## Wish

my first harvest moon was two towns 

I don't play much though


----------



## oath2order

Two Towns was meh. It felt very empty to me...


----------



## Juicebox

I didn't like Two Towns at all. I don't even think I made it to Summer. I just didn't like any of the bachelorettes, and being forced to choose between crops and animals didn't make me happy. I also don't do a whole lot of in-game cooking, so I didn't appreciate the cooking festivals.

Maybe I could give it another shot though...


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> I didn't like Two Towns at all. I don't even think I made it to Summer. I just didn't like any of the bachelorettes, and being forced to choose between crops and animals didn't make me happy. I also don't do a whole lot of in-game cooking, so I didn't appreciate the cooking festivals.
> 
> Maybe I could give it another shot though...



There was way too much cooking in that game.


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> I didn't like Two Towns at all. I don't even think I made it to Summer. I just didn't like any of the bachelorettes, and being forced to choose between crops and animals didn't make me happy. I also don't do a whole lot of in-game cooking, so I didn't appreciate the cooking festivals.
> 
> Maybe I could give it another shot though...



What I did was stayed in the Animal village after fully upgrading my farm on the crop side, and then I could still tend to the crops while living in the animal village.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> What I did was stayed in the Animal village after fully upgrading my farm on the crop side, and then I could still tend to the crops while living in the animal village.



I planned on doing that but I figured it would take too long.


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> I planned on doing that but I figured it would take too long.



It did, and the crop fields began to get so laggy that I would just resort to crops that didn't need watering, but still just walking past them was still so laggy, so I quit playing it.


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> I didn't like Two Towns at all. I don't even think I made it to Summer. I just didn't like any of the bachelorettes, and being forced to choose between crops and animals didn't make me happy. I also don't do a whole lot of in-game cooking, so I didn't appreciate the cooking festivals.
> 
> Maybe I could give it another shot though...


I made it to Winter until it got boring which was RIGHT when I hit Winter 1.


----------



## amped4jr88

I had gotten bored of ANB for a bit but I picked it back up recently and have gotten into it more than ever really. I just need some wheat and fluorite now. I might try tale of two towns someday but since people are saying bad things maybe not


----------



## Volvagia

amped4jr88 said:


> I had gotten bored of ANB for a bit but I picked it back up recently and have gotten into it more than ever really. I just need some wheat and fluorite now. I might try tale of two towns someday but since people are saying bad things maybe not



I would recommend not playing it. I mean, it's up to you and all, but ToTT could easily be the worst HM game ever...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why is there no information about Europe for this game...I mean c'mon, at least an English version because it's already done.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, it's weird they're waiting so long for the Europe version.


----------



## Mary

I think ANB is okay, but the translation is pretty bad compared to most games. I mean, one of the trophies I got was completely untranslated. Pure Japanese gibberish.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I've always found HM games to lack polish, especially on the translation front


----------



## Shiny Star

I love the Harvest Moon series! My favourite one is Grand Bazaar bur Friends of Mineral Town is pretty good too. 



KarlaKGB said:


> Why is there no information about Europe for this game...I mean c'mon, at least an English version because it's already done.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sora

Are you sure its still coming out in EU? They may have decided it wasn't worth trying again. But I'm most likely wrong so don't think I know something about its development.


----------



## Juicebox

Mary said:


> I think ANB is okay, but the translation is pretty bad compared to most games. I mean, one of the trophies I got was completely untranslated. Pure Japanese gibberish.



Trust me, ANB was nothing. More Friends of Mineral Town was awfully translated. They even got character names wrong, it was that bad. Harvest Moon just doesn't have very good translators. They spell a ton of stuff wrong.


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> Trust me, ANB was nothing. More Friends of Mineral Town was awfully translated. They even got character names wrong, it was that bad. Harvest Moon just doesn't have very good translators. They spell a ton of stuff wrong.



Ton of stuff? D: All the games have MILLIONS of errors. HM needs more bug testers and translators.


----------



## oath2order

They do. Natsume and all of them need to get they **** together.


----------



## Juicebox

Yeah, and a lot Harvest Moon game have to have at least one game-breaking glitch. I'm not even sure how the glitches even happen most of the time!


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, and a lot Harvest Moon game have to have at least one game-breaking glitch. I'm not even sure how the glitches even happen most of the time!



I haven't found any in ANB.


----------



## amped4jr88

oath2order said:


> I haven't found any in ANB.


Me either..but I wasn't looking so who knows. I havent seen anything that bothered me yet. I didnt realize they were so full of errors.


----------



## Anna

I have never played it before, but I do want to.


----------



## Juicebox

Anna said:


> I have never played it before, but I do want to.



I strongly recommend it. This is the best Harvest Moon handheld I have ever played IMO.


----------



## Lew

Can someone tell me the latest and best game in the series?


----------



## Juicebox

L3WIS said:


> Can someone tell me the latest and best game in the series?



Best is kind of hard to pinpoint. A Wonderful Life is my personal favorite, but it's one of those games where people either seem to love it, or hate it. Harvest Moon 64 seems to be the most popular out of all of them though, so if you can find a working 64, that one would be a safe bet.

The latest on is Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, and I must say it's pretty fantastic. I would strongly suggest any Harvest Moon fan to get it. Even though it starts out kind of slow, it becomes really fun once it gets going. The bachelors/ettes are all fairly interesting, and I actually had a hard time picking my wife this time around, which has never really happened. The best part is that you can now customize both the town and your player character. So I would get this one if you don't have an old machine to play A Wonderful Life, 64, or Back To Nature.

I personally don't like most of the handheld ones, so unless you're getting A New Beginning, I suggest a home console Harvest Moon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I really liked AWL, but my absolutely favourite has to be Back to Nature for the Playstation. I never played 64 though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## oath2order

I might emulate 64, I dunno. I heard Back to Nature wasn't that good because it was too different. I dunno though. What's it like?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Too different to what, 64? It was a reasonably basic game compared to recent games. No crop qualities or anything. Just grow crops, raise animals, forage, get married etc...


----------



## oath2order

KarlaKGB said:


> Too different to what, 64? It was a reasonably basic game compared to recent games. No crop qualities or anything. Just grow crops, raise animals, forage, get married etc...



Ooops. I mied it up with Innocent Life, the futuristic one. Mah bad.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Never heard of that game lol. Looking it up, doesn't look like a very good game


----------



## Sora

Well its like HM meets monster hunting and such. I have never really played it, but some people I know have and say its pretty good.


----------



## oath2order

Sora said:


> Well its like HM meets monster hunting and such. I have never really played it, but some people I know have and say its pretty good.



I thought that was Rune Factory.


----------



## Sora

I need help... 




getting back into ANB. I just got the tailor but I don't really know what to go for next, any suggestions?


----------



## oath2order

What do you still need to unlock?


----------



## Juicebox

Sora said:


> I need help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting back into ANB. I just got the tailor but I don't really know what to go for next, any suggestions?



Which town plan are you on? Also, if you don't have a cloth maker yet, I suggest you start making that, because the tailor is kind of useless otherwise. If you already have that, then just keep building things to get the town plans moving forward. Maybe build some decorations for the gardening space as well, since you need to complete several of those.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Doesn't look like Rising Star Games (the EU distributors) will be working on ANB


----------



## Sora

Juicebox said:


> Which town plan are you on? Also, if you don't have a cloth maker yet, I suggest you start making that, because the tailor is kind of useless otherwise. If you already have that, then just keep building things to get the town plans moving forward. Maybe build some decorations for the gardening space as well, since you need to complete several of those.



Right now I'm working to get the cloth maker.


----------



## Riri-tan

I'm really curious about how the next game in the series is going to be. I hope they at least learnt a few things ANB didn't do so well on. Specially the extremely slow beginning on the first season. ;-; Also, assuming Natsume is going to translate the next installment too, I hope they make sure to revise the translation carefully for errors cries


----------



## oath2order

I wouldn't say "slow beginning" as much as "too much tutorial"


----------



## Juicebox

Yeah, they need an option to skip over everything. Like have the mayor ask: Do you know how to plant crops? or Do you want to meet the villagers?

They don't need to take the tutorial out, they just need to make it so that it isn't forced.


----------



## SockHead

I just ordered Magical Melody on amazon. Anything you'd like to tell me before I dive into the game?


----------



## Trundle

SockHead said:


> I just ordered Magical Melody on amazon. Anything you'd like to tell me before I dive into the game?



It's quite magical.


----------



## Juicebox

SockHead said:


> I just ordered Magical Melody on amazon. Anything you'd like to tell me before I dive into the game?



I don't know about everyone else, but I had a glitch in my game where the dog would walk through the wall every day. If this happens to you, just go outside and back in and the dog comes back. It scared the crap out of me when if happened the first time.

Also, don't get the town plot.


----------



## Kabune

Hey everybody! i am fairly new to Harvest Moon. I fell in love the SNES version. When i got to play it, it had this great vibe to it. It really taught me about the series since it was the first. I have no clue about the DS versions besides Rune Factory, so can anyone recommend any DS ones?


----------



## Juicebox

Kabune said:


> Hey everybody! i am fairly new to Harvest Moon. I fell in love the SNES version. When i got to play it, it had this great vibe to it. It really taught me about the series since it was the first. I have no clue about the DS versions besides Rune Factory, so can anyone recommend any DS ones?



Out of all the DS ones, I would probably go with Harvest Moon DS or DS for girl. It has a lot of glitches, but it's also the closest to the one for the SNES. Grand Bazaar is also okay, but it's also really different than most Harvest Moons.


----------



## Kabune

ok thanks. I just downloaded Tale of 2 Towns, but i think i'm gonna try HM: DS first.


----------



## oath2order

Maybe I would have liked Magical Melody if I played it upon release, but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Marceline

Well, my favourite game was Island of Happiness! I went for Vaughn, of course! Hehehe. The first time round, I found the game challenging, especially making enough money to develop the Island! So I didn't enjoy it as much. I recently picked up the game again and found it actually pretty easy! I hated looking after the animals each day... it made the game really repetitive to me. I'd always lose in the events... ; u ;
So
many bad points, but I still liked the game!! xD 
Rune Factory was much better, purely because I enjoy fantasy style games.


----------



## oath2order

Island of Happiness was awesome.


----------



## tigereyes86

Bit of a bump here, but i found out today that HM: ANB is scheduled for release sometime in Q3 this year for EU.

One of many websites reporting this: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-06-05-3ds-game-harvest-moon-a-new-beginning-confirmed-for-europe


----------



## Jarrad

Harvest moon DS and Harvest moon CUTE were my favourites! I couldn't stand any of the games after those as it adapted a new overall look


----------



## TheObscure

Jarrad said:


> Harvest moon DS and Harvest moon CUTE were my favourites! I couldn't stand any of the games after those as it adapted a new overall look



Harvest Moon should really just go back to the cel-shaded art style of Save the Homeland.


----------



## Jarrad

TheObscure said:


> Harvest Moon should really just go back to the cel-shaded art style of Save the Homeland.



That was the one for the PS2, right? Yeah, I've never played that before..  Being born in the 90s I was only given the choice between a PS2 or a Gamecube


----------



## Trundle

I know it's months and months old, but I'd like to bump this thread back up for discussion of games and all that jazz 

Getting back into ANB, anyone else?


----------



## puppy

i am a little.
im a bit dismayed that i have to wait until the next year to unlock my bae because i went through the first 2 months too fast and cant get chamomile to make stupid bushes for the town renovation #2 ):

thats why i havent been playing so much anymore


----------



## Trent the Paladin

puppy said:


> i am a little.
> im a bit dismayed that i have to wait until the next year to unlock my bae because i went through the first 2 months too fast and cant get chamomile to make stupid bushes for the town renovation #2 ):
> 
> thats why i havent been playing so much anymore



I think you can trade some of that? I stocked up on a bunch of stuff, I might have spare chamomile.


----------



## Chris

Trundle said:


> Getting back into ANB, anyone else?



I've been playing it obsessively for the past few days. But I think you (and others in the IRC) already know that.  

I started playing New Years Day but didn't put much time into it until I finished some other games last week. On Fall 22, Yr 1 at the moment. Just unlocked town restoration plan 3.


----------



## puppy

Tom said:


> I think you can trade some of that? I stocked up on a bunch of stuff, I might have spare chamomile.



i heard you could trade but im not sure how to right now. if you have xtra i would really appreciate it. !


----------



## KarlaKGB

I hoard all of the raw materials I find fishing/foraging.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KarlaKGB said:


> I hoard all of the raw materials I find fishing/foraging.



^ Definitely a good idea. That's what I've pretty much done, though I think I used a bunch of herbs/mushrooms in meals.


----------



## puppy

i do that, but i just didnt stock up on herbs because i didnt think i would need a specific one ):


----------



## unravel

Uhhh who has *10 Chamomile* pm me because I need it.


----------



## harime

I'm glad I saved all my herbs/honeycombs/chamomiles. I'm not sure if I still have some xD *uses it all for herb soup for Allen*

ugggh time to build Rod's house.


----------



## unravel

Tiny said:


> I'm glad I saved all my herbs/honeycombs/chamomiles. I'm not sure if I still have some xD *uses it all for herb soup for Allen*
> 
> ugggh time to build Rod's house.



LOL for ANB?


----------



## harime

ITookYourWaffles said:


> LOL for ANB?



yep xD I made 2 files and I remembered to save them. getting the mine items is a pain though


----------



## Minties

I can get 10 chamomile for you,  Waffles. 

I'm on restoration plan 4, just waiting on wheat for stupid soseki's house.

Oh also I just married neil :3


----------



## harime

Minties said:


> I can get 10 chamomile for you,  Waffles.
> 
> I'm on restoration plan 4, just waiting on wheat for stupid soseki's house.
> 
> Oh also I just married neil :3



aaah I love Neil x3 His blushing face is to die for. I married him to on my first file xD Took a while because I had to wait for the honeycombs, bottles and chamomiles.


----------



## unravel

Minties said:


> I can get 10 chamomile for you,  Waffles.
> 
> I'm on restoration plan 4, just waiting on wheat for stupid soseki's house.
> 
> Oh also I just married neil :3



Aight when can we trade? :U


----------



## Trundle

I just hit Town Plan 3 and when I got it I already had half the things on it finished. I just made the Tailor's house. I'm on Fall 23 I think of year 1.


----------



## Chris

On Winter 15, Yr 1. Just two pieces of silver away from building the inn and finishing off restoration plan 3.


----------



## harime

On Fall 21st, Year 1. Almost finished the Inn *^* I still need glass stones/bricks(for travel agency later)/silver.


----------



## Minties

Okay waffles, got the chamomile!  Let me know when you're free .


----------



## Trundle

I just need 5 glass stone and 2 silver to build the inn and finish plan #3! I am on Fall 28 Year 1 I think


----------



## Superpenguin

Trundle said:


> I just need 5 glass stone and 2 silver to build the inn and finish plan #3! I am on Fall 28 Year 1 I think



I've got loads and loads of glass stone.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Ah, I envy you guys. I want ANB so much. Does anyone know how many blocks it takes up on your SD?


----------



## unravel

via A new beginning thread wooo I can't wait!


ITookYourWaffles said:


> Guys did you know that there is a new game called Harvest Moon: Connect to a New World. For Japanese it will be release on February 27,2014, I can't wait for US release!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I just bought ANB yesterday, totally loving it <3 

I'm on Spring 17 Year 1.


----------



## Tenyu

Last HM game I bought was Magical Melody. I've thought about buying one for 3DS, but all the marriage candidates are too ugly (especially in TToTT! blech!).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Just thought I'd give this a bump.

Summer 9 Year 1. My cow (Sparky, don't ask) just had a calf. It's just a mini Sparky.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*OMG! A New HM GAME?!?!?!*

Gotta share this with HM lovers!

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/01/29/meet-harvest-moon-connect-new-lands-latest-bachelor-bachelorette/

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/11/13/harvest-moon-connect-new-lands-new-bachelor-suave-sophisticated/

Not sure if this game is coming to America or not but it was in the natsume website too.
Has not yet been comfirmed or denyed by Natsume yet though!

This is probably going to surprise and excite Mario and HM fans!
http://www.siliconera.com/2013/12/19/plant-marios-red-mushrooms-fire-flowers-new-harvest-moon/


----------



## Cou

OMFG THAT GUY IS HOT I CANT WAIT ANYMORE VCAN I JUST OMRG I WANT THIS SO BAD I WANT IT NOW.

//// i actually still have to get ANB LOL i suck i need hm awhaidhiaowjdsfvsdfvrf

- - - Post Merge - - -

if they don't bring that here in US... omfg....... :"(


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Saddly as far as ANB goes.
My boy is still in Spring of year 1.
My girl is in Summer of Year 1.

So that means that I still don't have any animals that appear past Summer of year 1.

I'm having a hard time keeping up with ANB anymore with all the other games that I have.
I need to sell some games that I do not even play anymore so that I can play ANB more and not worry about that ones that I don't play as often because of ANB.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I want this new HM game to come to America so badly now!


----------



## unravel

Year 2 Spring 10
Still at TR 2


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Both characters now in Summer year 1.

Girl has Town Restortation Plan 2.

Boy has Town Restortation Plan 1.

Both have Multiplayer now! Both trying to get enough Cows birthed to get Jersey Cow unlocked!
Both trying to get Coop, Salon, and Newspaper Blueprints!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anyone have spare Moondrop flowers? I'm in Winter and I need them. ):


----------



## oath2order

I'm probably not gonna get the next HM game :/


----------



## Flutterfairy

Yeah, it looks very similar to ANB. What is so new with this one?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think they said Friends (if you are registered in eachother's 3DS) can realtime play in eachother's farm but as I don't speak/read Japanese...... I might be mistaken.
I know someone translated that they were making better use of the Streetpass feature for it though.
They translated it to say Something like "if you streetpass a player, they help your farm or give you an item that will help you on the farm." but I can't remember exactly what it said.
I didn't see any customization screens yet so there might not be any of that stuff which kind of bums me out..... I wanted to customize my character atleast.

On a sidenote: T_T It sad when the only daily streetpass is my sister who rarely plays AC and doesn't play anyother games that I like. T_T
T_T I live in an area where Streetpass from another person is very rare..... if it ever happens. T_T


----------



## toastia

I wish I had some friends to exchange crops with in TToTT...


----------



## Ashtot

One time I had some pet ducks in Harvest Moon, that was fun.


----------



## Rachajam

I had Harvest Moon for the DS years ago, I loved it but I unfortunately lost it. I did however recently buy Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, not played it yet, but I hope it's as good as the DS version.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Rachajam said:


> I had Harvest Moon for the DS years ago, I loved it but I unfortunately lost it. I did however recently buy Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, not played it yet, but I hope it's as good as the DS version.



That depends if you like being dumped into Echo Village by your parents to revive the town while taking care of cows, yaks, chicken and sheep on your farm. c:


----------



## oath2order

Rachajam said:


> I had Harvest Moon for the DS years ago, I loved it but I unfortunately lost it. I did however recently buy Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, not played it yet, but I hope it's as good as the DS version.



Harvest Moon DS was so fun. So many glitches. I had like 10 years on that game.


----------



## Emily

This thread has died cry :c
Anyway if anyone has a silkie egg on harvest moon a new beginning, I can offer 200 tbt for it.


----------



## Yui Z

I wanna get Harvest moon a new beginning <3 I played harvest moon DS cute, grande bazaar and sunshine islands ~ loved them all hehe


----------



## Reaper_Flower

Yui Z said:


> I wanna get Harvest moon a new beginning <3 I played harvest moon DS cute, grande bazaar and sunshine islands ~ loved them all hehe



it's really fun :3, so happy I got it, make me want to play it now haha. I cannot wait for the new one.


----------



## Salem

ooo~ there's a new one coming out?

I never even got to play A New Beginning yet, lol. This thread is gonna make me wanna get it. >.<


----------



## iLoveYou

Is anyone else having fun spoiling the new Harvest Moon game by watching Lin&Ko's Let's Play of Harvest Moon: connecting new worlds? :'D


----------



## radical6

iLoveYou said:


> Is anyone else having fun spoiling the new Harvest Moon game by watching Lin&Ko's Let's Play of Harvest Moon: connecting new worlds? :'D


i saw them play for a bit and now i really want it

idk i played RF4 but not harvest moon and the new one in japan looks really cute but i dont think i can wait that long..should i get new beginning while i wait (i also want bravely default hm) i looked at some of the people in NB and theyre so cute omg. idk idk


----------



## Emily

Emily said:


> This thread has died cry :c
> Anyway if anyone has a silkie egg on harvest moon a new beginning, I can offer 200 tbt for it.



Any help? Sorry I'm desperate and don't have a friend with the game :c


----------



## Reaper_Flower

I like watching it on their channel but I wish they explained more of it in english

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emily said:


> This thread has died cry :c
> Anyway if anyone has a silkie egg on harvest moon a new beginning, I can offer 200 tbt for it.



I think I got silkie chickens dear lol if I do I will pm you


----------

